# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Dbat : Quelle raction avoir aprs Charlie Hebdo ?

## kolodz

Ce sujet est un fork du sujet "Une pense pour Charlie Hebdo".

Le but tant d'avoir ici une discussion sur les ractions politiques & sociales  avoir par rapport aux vnements de Charlie Hebdo.

Les premiers avis que j'aimerai mettre en valeur pour initier le dbat :




> *(...)*
> 
> Moi la question que je me pose c'est plutt pourquoi on a laiss ces terroristes revenir, fraichement "diplms" de leur cole du crime au Yemen.





> Il semble que les forces de police ne soit pas en effectif suffisant et sans doute pas quip en consquence. On parle de 20 policiers pour suivre en permanence un de ces merdeux (passez-moi le terme mais j'ai d mal d'en trouver un autre). 
> 
> Je me demande si  terme la rponse ne devrait pas faire intervenir + les citoyens et - les politiques tant ces derniers sont dpasss voire incomptents. Ils commencent dj par se chamailler au sujet de la participation du FN  un dfil ce WE oubliant qu'il y a des franais qui eux aussi ont une opinion et donc sont libres de l'exprimer, ce serait un dfil qui dfendrait indirectement la libert d'expression tout en rejetant une certaine partie de l'opinion.
> 
> les politiques sont une fois de plus bien loin des problmes concrets et des souffrances de la population et ne ratent pas une occasion de le prouver. 
> 
> Ensuite, il reste  dfinir l'intrt d'un tel dfil : propagande politique ou rel sentiment partag par beaucoup de nos concitoyens ?
> 
> *(...)*
> ...


En plus de la raction "Officielle" d'Anonymous qui parle de  raction massive et frontale .

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il est ncessaire d'avoir une  raction massive et frontale  ?
 ::fleche::  Dois-on ragir par rapport  un cas isol ou par rapport  une attaque "gnral" ?
 ::fleche::  Quels sont les ractions qui vous semble juste ? Ou dplac ?

Source : "Une pense pour Charlie Hebdo".

Edit : Je n'ai a aucun moment ralis ce nouveau sujet pou r que celui-ci passe en actualit ! Celui-ci serai crit totalement diffremment, si je l'avais su. Les avis que je mets en valeur, sont ceux qui ont provoqu la cration du sujet. Il ne reflte en aucun cas mon avis ou un avis plus important qu'un autre. J'aurai aim tre prvenu avant le passage en actualit. Cela aurai aurai permis d'avoir une publication d'une bien meilleur qualit. Mme si je ne pense pas que ce sujet mrite d'tre une actualit.

----------


## benjani13

Merci kolodz pour le fork. Je reposte ma rponse  e-ric donc:




> Il semble que les forces de police ne soit pas en effectif suffisant et sans doute pas quip en consquence. On parle de 20 policiers pour suivre en permanence un de ces merdeux (passez-moi le terme mais j'ai d mal d'en trouver un autre).


Il faudra un vrai dbat l dessus. Que faire d'une personne endoctrine, on peut les mettre en prison (association avec des terroristes a doit pouvoir engendrer une peine je pense), certains en ressortirons qu'encore plus enrag. Comme a je n'ai pas de rponse.




> Je me demande si  terme la rponse ne devrait pas faire intervenir + les citoyens et - les politiques tant ces derniers sont dpasss voire incomptents. Ils commencent dj par se chamailler au sujet de la participation du FN  un dfil ce WE oubliant qu'il y a des franais qui eux aussi ont une opinion et donc sont libres de l'exprimer, ce serait un dfil qui dfendrait indirectement la libert d'expression tout en rejetant une certaine partie de l'opinion.
> 
> les politiques sont une fois de plus bien loin des problmes concrets et des souffrances de la population et ne ratent pas une occasion de le prouver.


D'accord avec toi, je suis trs svre envers les parties politiques qui pour moi joue le jeu de la division. Quand je vois la haine qui existe entre les partisans des partis a me fais peur, les gens se mettent dans des cases c'est effarant. Si je me dis de droite donc je suis pour le projet x, contre le projet y, pour lidologie z. Si tu te dis de gauche donc tu es contre le projet x, pour le projet y, contre lidologie z... Comme si il y avait un package  choisir. Et les dbats deviennent strile. Le gars de droite balance des "sales gochos  tout va", le gars de gauche lance des sales droitistes. Bref, pour moi les partis politique aujourd'hui divisent plus qu'ils runissent (et la micro polmique sur la prsence du FN  la marche rpublicaine corrobore cela...).
Perso je pourrai jamais me dire d'un parti politique car je n'pouserais jamais 100% de ses ides, c'est impossible.

Concernant le dfil personne ne devrait venir en tant que politique ou en tant que partisan, ce sont des humains qui rendent hommage  des humains.




> Ensuite, il reste  dfinir l'intrt d'un tel dfil : propagande politique ou rel sentiment partag par beaucoup de nos concitoyens ?


Je suis all au rassemblement parisien mercredi soir, car c'tait un rassemblement spontane. Au dbut je ne voulais pas all au dfils suivants car ne voulant pas dfil  l'appel des politique. Mais bon au final j'irai dimanche  la marche, en me disant que chacun vient avec sa raison propre, tant pis si d'autres viennent faire un acte politique.

----------


## deuche

Je pense qu'il faut de la collaboration multilatrale.
J'ai eu echos, par exemple, que ces deux frres taient interdit sur le sol amricain.
L'info est reprise dans toute la presse.

Je pense, que plutt de mobiliser 6 policiers en permancence pour protger Sarkosy ou de mobiliser une vingtaine de gendarmes pour surveiller la rsidence secondaire de l'ancien ministre JM Ayraut, nous ferions mieux de mobiliser ces forces de l'ordre  surveiller ces individus dans l'urgence.

Aprs il y a un gros travail de fond pour modifier en profondeur notre socit.
Il devrait commencer par le mlange culturel et la dfence de la lacit.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Je me demande si  terme la rponse ne devrait pas faire intervenir + les citoyens et - les politiques tant ces derniers sont dpasss voire incomptents.


L'ironie dans tout a c'est que c'est nous, citoyens, qui votons pour ces politiques.

----------


## PixelJuice

L'urgence c'est de ne pas surtout pas tomber dans la facilit , c'est a dire :

- Aucun amalgames, ces 2 enfoirs (3 maintenant apparemment) ne respectent mme pas leur religion.
- Ne pas relayer les thories du complot compltement fumeuses. Avec un minimum de logique, celles-ci seffondrent immdiatement.
- Pas de raction scuritaire , il ne faudrait pas qu'on ai un Patriot Act a la franaise. Ce serait une catastrophe.

Aprs je rejoins les autres, il faut un dbat sur l'intgration en France, car le communautarisme gangrne beaucoup trop ce pays.

----------


## kolodz

> Il faudra un vrai dbat l dessus. Que faire d'une personne endoctrine, on peut les mettre en prison (association avec des terroristes a doit pouvoir engendrer une peine je pense), certains en ressortirons qu'encore plus enrag. Comme a je n'ai pas de rponse.


De ce que je sais, la politique ractionnaire n'est que trs peu efficace, sauf dans les extrmes. Il est prfrable d'avoir une politique de prvention. Mme si savoir comment prvenir ce genre de nouvelle pratique est difficile.
Aprs, il faut dfinir ce qu'est un endoctrine  ! Et cela c'est trs risqu  gnraliser.




> Je pense qu'il faut de la collaboration multilatrale.
> J'ai eu echos, par exemple, que ces deux frres taient interdit sur le sol amricain.
> L'info est reprise dans toute la presse.


Je n'ai pas tout suivi, mais j'avais cru comprendre qu'ils taient franais. Dur de les interdire dans "leur" propre pays.



> Je pense, que plutt de mobiliser 6 policiers en permancence pour protger Sarkosy ou de mobiliser une vingtaine de gendarmes pour surveiller la rsidence secondaire de l'ancien ministre JM Ayraut, nous ferions mieux de mobiliser ces forces de l'ordre  surveiller ces individus dans l'urgence.


C'est la problmatique du policiers dernire chaque citoyen. C'est trs couteux et c'est une pratique qui tant vers le totalitarisme et la cristallisation de la socit. Aprs, il faut aussi se rendre contre que la justice  un budget ridicule par rapport  sa tche. Sur je ne sais plus quel affaire de rcidive un juge avait rpondu :



> Je viens mettre en prison tout les jeunes dlinquant en prison. Mais si on fait cela on va devoir sortir d'autre personne des prisons. Y-a simplement pas la place


J'ai d'ailleurs vue un article parlant du fait qu'ouvrir une prison c'tait ferm une cole. Mise en vidence sur un tat amricain. Sauf que l'article expliquait que sur les 5 dernires annes cet tat tait en situation inverse :



> Ouvrir une cole, c'est fermer une prison.


Et cela dans un tat ou il y a plus de prisonnier que dtudiants sur les campus ! Cela tant un peu hors-sujet pour le coup !




> Aprs il y a un gros travail de fond pour modifier en profondeur notre socit.
> Il devrait commencer par le mlange culturel et la dfence de la lacit.


Si on veux un mlange des cultures et tre impartial, on va devoir ne plus mettre la lacit sur un pieds dessale. Sinon, ce n'est pas un mlange, c'est une dilution. Un mlange des cultures implique une remise en cause des deux cts, des ajustements. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas soutenir celle-ci. Mais aujourd'hui le dialogue c'est :



> Touche pas  ma religion / Touche pas  ma libert d'expression


Dialogue de sourd ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> De ce que je sais, la politique ractionnaire n'est que trs peu efficace, sauf dans les extrmes. Il est prfrable d'avoir une politique de prvention. Mme si savoir comment prvenir ce genre de nouvelle pratique est difficile.
> Aprs, il faut dfinir ce qu'est un endoctrine  ! Et cela c'est trs risqu  gnraliser.


A priori il n'y a pas de profil type. D'o la complexit de trouver une solution viable.

Je rejoins ton point de vue sur la politique de prvention (cf ta citation "Ouvrir une cole, c'est fermer une prison"). La diminution de la dlinquance ne peut se faire que par le biais d'une ducation russie et non par la prison ou de la rpression (cela ne fait que masquer cette dlinquance tant que les concerns sont "en cage").

----------


## el_slapper

ma rponse au titre du fil(et pas aux interventions) : Charlie hebdo, c'tait la dconnade  toute heure, sur tout sujet.

Donc, pour leur rendre hommage, rigolade dbile et de trs mauvais gout.

"c'est l'histoire d'un mec qui va en entretien d'embauche
_Bonjour
_Vous m'avez l'air d'un rigolo, faites-moi rire
_Amenez des haches, on va se fendre la gueule!"

"_c'est l'histoire d'un mec, il entre dans un caf, et plouf!"

----------


## benjani13

el_slapper>

Il y a ce poste original qui tait fait pour les hommages (et qui a driv, do la cration de ce sujet):
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...charlie-hebdo/

 :;): 

En tout cas, +1 et je rajouterais une petite variante : c'est l'histoire d'un mec, il rentre des toilettes, et plouf.  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

Lire ou relire "Pour les musulmans", d'Edwy Plenel. L'offrir, le faire lire. La crise actuelle est grosse des catastrophes  venir...

http://www.editionsladecouverte.fr/c...707183538.html

----------


## Marco46

> Quels sont les ractions qui vous semble juste ? Ou dplac ?


Cette raction je la trouve gniale  ::):

----------


## ustensile

Plutt que de payer des gens chez Hadopi et autre joyeuset du genre, ce serait peut-tre mieux de surveiller la frquentation des sites islamistes...

----------


## kolodz

> Plutt que de payer des gens chez Hadopi et autre joyeuset du genre, ce serait peut-tre mieux de surveiller la frquentation des sites islamistes...


attention  ne pas faire damalgame entre meurtrire et la religion. Il y a dj suffisamment de problme.(On a les mmes extrmistes dans d'autres communauts.) Mais, c'est en effet peut-tre plus important d'avoir une surveillance des sites qui encourage  ce genre d'action illgal et dangereuse pour l'ensemble de la communaut.

----------


## earhater

Moi ce qui me fait peur dans cette histoire bordlique, c'est de tomber dans du scuritarisme aigu, j'entends par l des lois de surveillance massive et compagnie comme aux USA.

----------


## kolodz

Donc, faire une loi nouvelle loi pas une bonne ide ?

----------


## edam

La vrai libert en France

----------


## santana2006

Peut tre c l'Etat franais qui est derrire.

----------


## sidewolf

Fort heureusement la France n'est pas habitu (et ne le dois surtout pas) de subir des attaques sur son sol.

Pire quand il s'agit des enfants de la France. Cela implique  mon sens un problme politique, idologique, et un problme ducatif.

Ces gens endoctrin par le pouvoir d'une mauvaise ide, vhicul par des mauvaises personnes qui sont pour la plupart hors du territoire. S'il y a des oreilles pour les couter c'est malheureux...

Mais j'irais plus loin dans ma rflexion, imaginons que ces annonceurs de mauvaises ides, promettent richesse  la famille du bras arm de ces annonceurs, il est, je l'imagine, facile de trouver des oreilles pour couter ces annonceurs de mauvaises ides, et ils est facile de les pousser  entreprendre une action arme.
Pouvons nous aussi imaginer, que parmis ces bras arms, certains sont contraints de la faire, pour viter des consquences tragiques aux membres de leur familles ?

Je ne gnralise pas bien sur, mais ils y a trs certainement des victimes la ou on ne les voient pas directement.

De mon point de vue ils ne sont plus dans des revendications religieuses (mme s'ils scande des "dieux est grand etc...) c'est de mon point de vue un prtexte. Pour moi ils sont dans une confrontation de pouvoir et de territoires.

J'en reste pas moins fou de rage... on ne peut pas prendre la vie d'un homme.

vitons les amalgames oui c'est vrai, mais maintenant toute la population  peur. Les "vrais" croyants ont peur, et la population gnrales a peur galement car rien ne distingue un vrai croyants d'un extrmiste qui se croit tre un "vrai" croyant ...

Qu'elle signe distinctif permettrait de dire, lui c'est une bonne personne...  Mes yeux ils n'en existe pas.

A mon sens, le seul moyen de combattre une ide quand elle est mauvaise, est par une autre ide, contraire  la mauvaise, et la diffuser en masse ... Et comment pouvons nous le faire ?

Par la plume, et et par le carbone ^^

----------


## azias

Je resterai sur le terrain de l'informatique en parlant par exemple de l'attitude parfaitement hypocrite, pour ne pas dire provocatrice d'Apple aujourd'hui qui affiche un bandeau "JE SUIS CHARLIE" sur son site web officiel alors que Charlie Hebdo avait renonc  proposer une version pour iPad car Apple aurait fait valoir ses conditions dutilisation pour censurer tout ou partie de la publication. Ce bandeau est sans doute plus l pour faire bien auprs de la presse (qui utilise beaucoup les produits Apple au quotidien) que pour dfendre la libert d'expression.

La libert d'expression est relativement bien dfendue lorsqu'il s'agit de la presse papier. En revanche, ds qu'il s'agit de publier des textes, des images ou des applications sur les plateformes des leader mondiaux les conditions d'utilisation des services deviennent plus que restrictives. Pourtant eux-mme nous vendent internet comme le lieu idal pour changer librement.

videmment chaque entreprise est libre de fixer les limites d'utilisation des services qu'elle nous propose, difficile de faire autrement. Mais sommes nous contraints de les accepter et de les prfrer au point d'en faire des leader incontests?

Google, facebook, Twitter, Apple, Microsoft, Amazon... se rservent tous un droit de regard et de censure sur nos publications, c'est crit trs clairement dans leurs conditions d'utilisation (que personne ne lit). Mon avis est que si ces entreprises connaissent un tel succs (grce  nous,  nos publications et  nos donnes personnelles) c'est que l'importance de la libert d'expression (et de la protection de la vie prive, au passage) n'est manifestement pas si ancre que a dans nos esprits.

Est-ce qu'une ptition mondiale rclamant  Apple de dvelopper gratuitement et sans aucune censure une application Charlie Hebdo serait entendue? J'en doute fortement.

----------


## Simara1170

Ah fallait bien qu'un petit malin se ramne avec Dieudo tiens... Ca faisait longtemps... ::roll:: 

Pour Apple, effectivement, c'est plus de marketing qu'autre chose... Quand  la libert d'internet, heureusement qu'il y a autre chose que FB et compagnie pour s'exprimer, mme si on essaye tout doucement de museler tout le monde sous prtextes de trs bonnes raisons de scurit civile...

----------


## azias

> Ah fallait bien qu'un petit malin se ramne avec Dieudo tiens... Ca faisait longtemps...


C'est pour moi que tu dis a ? Si c'est le cas je n'avais absolument pas en tte Dieudonn.

----------


## Simara1170

non pas pour toi, pour le ninja qui est venu post le lien de sa vido sur dieudo

----------


## brulain

Ne pas rpondre  des questions connes...

----------


## miky55

> On a les mmes extrmistes dans d'autres communauts..


Reprenez l'historique des attentats en France, en occident et dans le reste du monde ces 20 dernires annes. pensez vous sincrement qu'il y a des menaces de mme ampleur qui viennent dextrmistes d'autres communauts? lesquelles?

Il ne faut videment pas tomb dans l'amalgame, mais faire l'autruche et ignorer que ces actes sont commis quasi-exclusivement par l'islam radical est une erreur... D'ailleurs les premires victimes sont les autres musulmans dans les pays les plus touchs par cette mont fulgurante de l'islamisme notamment  l'EI.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La libert d'expression est relativement bien dfendue lorsqu'il s'agit de la presse papier. En revanche, ds qu'il s'agit de publier des textes, des images ou des applications sur les plateformes des leader mondiaux les conditions d'utilisation des services deviennent plus que restrictives. Pourtant eux-mme nous vendent internet comme le lieu idal pour changer librement.


Ces conditions trs contraignante, c'est pour viter toutes poursuite judiciaire, vouloir cre une plateforme libre c'est bien beau, mais avoir 1500 procs/jour sous prtexte que "des personnes voient des contenus choquant", sa dissuade beaucoup, le store de MS interdit les jeux dconseiller au -18, juste pour viter des problmes en France, style "Mon enfant a tuer un homme avec une trononneuse dans le jeu, c'est inacceptable !"

----------


## earhater

Je voudrais aussi vous poster l'"image d'uderzo qui a fait un dessin  87 ans pour charlie hebdo.

----------


## kolodz

> Reprenez l'historique des attentats en France, en occident et dans le reste du monde ces 20 dernires annes. pensez vous sincrement qu'il y a des menaces de mme ampleur qui viennent dextrmistes d'autres communauts? lesquelles?
> Il ne faut videment pas tomb dans l'amalgame, mais faire l'autruche et ignorer que ces actes sont commis quasi-exclusivement par l'islam radical est une erreur...


Pour l'historique des attentats : Pour la France
Je prend juste de ligne sur wikipdia :



> 2012 : En Corse, 78 attentats sont recenss au cours de l'anne48.
> 2013 : En Corse, 21 attentats sont recenss au cours de l'anne49.


Il y a moins de mort par attentat, mais il y en a...



> 17 homicides et 14 tentatives ont t commis en 2013


Aprs ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils taient une "menace" quivalente, je tiens juste  rappeler que les extrmistes capable de ce genre d'acte, il y en a pas que chez les musulmans. D'ailleurs, en France sur les 5 dernires annes, c'est les corses qui "gagne". Donc le "quasi-exclusivement" me pose problme dans le discours. C'est oubli trop vite ce qui se passe en France.




> D'ailleurs les premires victimes sont les autres musulmans dans les pays les plus touchs par cette mont fulgurante de l'islamisme notamment  l'EI.


a fait des victimes dans les pays musulmans et non musulmans. Dans ce genre de situation, il n'y a pas de premier/dernier juste des victimes.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

source :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorisme_en_France
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...Dkb9dqoF5cj.99

----------


## captaindidou

Je vois beaucoup de ractions pour mettre en cause la police, le gouvernement et la politique en gnral.
C'est de bon ton de fustiger tout cela.

Mobiliser 20 policiers pour surveiller une seule personne, vous ne trouvez pas que c'est assez ?
Quelle loi permet l'interdiction de territoire en l'absence d'infraction ? C'est une infraction de revenir du Ymen ? Vous allez me dire "Oui mais on savait que c'tait pour s'entraner." Oui, mais comment le prouver en l'absence de tmoignage ou de preuve ?
Tout ce qu'ont pu faire les services de police, c'est de l'interroger  son retour afin d'obtenir des renseignements (en l'absence de garde  vue puisqu'il faut avoir au pralable des lments  charge) mais aussi pour lui montrer qu'il est repr.

On traite les hommes et femmes politiques d'incomptents. Critique facile, s'il en est. Ceux qui disent cela pensent-t'ils vraiment qu'il est facile d'assurer la scurit absolue sur tout le territoire franais ? Ou mme sur la capitale seulement ? Pensent-ils srieusement que le risque peut tre totalement cart ? Qu'ils mditent le parallle avec la citation suivante.




> Le seul systme informatique qui est vraiment sr:	
>  est un systme teint  et dbranch,	
>  enferm dans un blockhaus	sous terre,		
>  entour par des gaz mortels et des gardiens hautement pays et arms.		
> 
> Gene	Spafford,
> fondateur et directeur du Computer Operations, Audit and	Security	
> Technology Laboratory.


Savez-vous seulement combien d'attentats terroristes ont t djous en France cette anne ?

Le problme, c'est que les menaces sont multiples. Et la menace en question tait d'aprs ce que j'en dduis, une menace qui dormait depuis des annes au point que l'on crut qu'elle fut teinte. Mais je dis cela sous toute rserve. Pour encore faire un parallle avec la scurit informatique, c'est exactement le mme comportement qu'adoptent souvent les cybercriminels organiss. Ils se passent des annes entre le moment o le systme est pntr et o l'attaque a effectivement lieu. Il faut croire que c'est une stratgie qui paie.

En traitant d'incomptents les hommes et femmes politiques, ce n'est pas eux qui sont en lgitimit de se sentir viss, c'est la sous-direction anti-terroriste de la police judiciaire. Pensez-vous srieusement que ce sont des incomptents ??? L'Etat n'a de tche que leur fournir les moyens d'accomplir sa mission. Et en l'occurrence, c'est le cas. Que voulez-vous faire de plus ?
Vous pourrez avoir le meilleur bouclier anti-missiles; il y aura toujours une fraction de vecteurs, mme petite qui passera  travers.
Le risque 0 n'existe pas.

Certains d'entre vous critiquent le dbat sur la participation du FN. Qu'ils critiquent si a les amuse ! Mais admettez que cela puisse faire dbat compte tenu de l'hostilit de Charlie Hebdo envers cette formation politique et la rciproque aussi. Je suis de ceux qui sont partags mais qui penchent quand mme pour un dfil sans sgrgation car quoiqu'il en soit, cela ne empchera pas de tout faon le FN de faire l'amalgame avec l'Islam.

Je pense tout simplement qu'en un moment aussi douloureux, on ne doit pas se poser trop de questions. Ce drame doit tre l'occasion de resserrer les rangs entre tous les citoyens franais de tous horizons. Le meilleur antigne contre l'extrmisme, c'est l'union. Les attaques terroristes doivent tre voues  l'chec dans leur but ultime : elles ne doivent pas tre l'occasion de diviser les concitoyens de tous horizons mais l'occasion de les rassembler durablement et dfinitivement comme un seul peuple indivisible.
Car il y a encore toujours trop d'amalgames dans ce pays et une monte de l'intolrance. Cela doit cesser. Nous devons crer ensemble le sentiment profond  chacun qu'il fait partie d'une seule communaut : la citoyennet rpublicaine. C'est  ce prix que l'on dissuadera une certaine part des dparts pour le Djihad. Ce n'est videmment pas la solution miracle mais une action prventive. La principale action  mener tant bien sr de combattre les groupes terroristes sur leurs propres terres. Mais si c'tait si facile, ce serait dj termin.

----------


## miky55

> Pour l'historique des attentats : Pour la France
> Je prend juste de ligne sur wikipdia :
> 
> Il y a moins de mort par attentat, mais il y en a...


Ok j'ai peut tre abus du mot attentat, je voulais parler de ceux qui visent  tuer aveuglement des civiles. Mais toi tu dit les "mmes" extrmistes. Si les attentats corses font moins de victimes, c'est qu'ils ne cherchent pas  tuer aveuglement des civils mais ont des cibles prcises et que bien souvent ils vitent volontairement de tuer, donc j'en reviens au " les mmes", en es tu bien sur?

Quand je dit que les musulmans sont les premires victimes du djihadisme je parle en nombre, et en exposition pas en plus grave ou moins grave. La vie reprendra son court demain pour tous les parisiens, ce n'est pas le cas pour les kurdes vivant sous l'EI ou les millions de musulmans qui vivent sous le contrle de l'islam radical...

----------


## doublex

Des attentats, il y en a dj eu. Et il y en aura d'autres. L'tymologie du mot le dit bien, les terroristes veulent faire rgner la terreur. La meilleure rponse, pour nous, citoyens franais, comme les autres occidentaux qui ont connu des attentats, est tout simplement de continuer  vivre comme avant. (Et d'acheter Charlie Hebdo tir  1 Million d'exemplaires) Je ne l'ai jamais achet. Mais l, c'est le devoir de citoyen qui me dit de le faire. Le mtier de citoyen d'une dmocratie est difficile. Mais c'est bien plus beau lorsque c'est difficile.

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,

je pense qu'il faut se dire les vrits. Notre socit volue dans le mensonge et dans l'hypocrisie. La libert d'expression que tous les gens  sont des pantins avec des crayons (dont beaucoup) se mettent  subitement dfendre aprs ce crime odieux, n'existe pas pour tous, ce n'est pas avec ces bouts de crayons qu'on vitera les prochains dsastres . Certains passent par des procds lches, et l ils  ont du coup l'attention de tout le monde sur leurs proccupations, une inversion radicale de la logique.

Pourquoi se proccuper des effets quand on ignore les causes ? Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de la folie des choix politiques de nos lus !!! C'est grave ! On refuse de livrer le Mistral  la Russie pour signifier qu'elle est  l'origine des troubles en Ukraine et on lui applique des sanctions pour fragiliser toute l'Europe, Ok nous sommes un pays de paix, super. Qu'ils essaient de faire pareil avec la Chine premire puissance conomique, o sur les droits de l'homme et son soutien   la Core du Nord il y a beaucoup  redire.

De l'autre ct  on fournit des armes  aux rebelles en Syrie  et notre ministre des affaires trangres appelle   intervenir militairement contre la Syrie, un Etat souverain, et on soutient les rebelles pour dtruire le gouvernement de ce pays comme si c'tait la seule solution pour faire pression sur un Etat. On finance ces gens et en mme temps on les combat, en plus ils forment en terroristes des jeunes de notre pays et les armes circulent dans tous les sens !

-Il faut toujours se demander  qui profite le crime pour ne pas perdre le nord.

La solution   mon avis passe par des dialogues et des dbats honntes avant qu'il soit trop tard. Or  il n'y aura pas de discussions honntes avec les chaines de mdia actuels, dans l'actualit active de cette semaine j'ai entendu des mensonges sur beaucoup de chaines mainstream et vous pouvez vous mme le reconnatre c'est pas comme cela qu'on va s'en sortir... 

*=> Ce que je  peux proposer c'est que les citoyens honntes et intelligents se mettent ensemble pour crer un systme de media collaboratif et interactif  pour permettre des dbats et des informations srieux.*

Combien seriez vous prts   payer pour une chane d'information honnte qui travaille dans lintrt du peuple et nous donne des vraies informations ?
Les citoyens pourront voter pour les invits qu'ils dsirent, ou  intervenir pour apporter leur contributions,  une sorte de dmocratie  la grecque.
*Un peuple mal inform ne peut que mal raisonner* disait un  ministre de louis XIV.

*Je pense que si le peuple tait mieux inform, le peuple raisonnerait plus intelligemment et prendrait des rsolutions qui lui sont bnfiques.*

----------


## TheLastShot

Pour ma part je pense que c'est trs bien de vouloir dbattre sur le sujet, mais qu'en revanche nous sommes sur developpez.com, et donc, mme si c'est tragique, je trouve cela totalement hors sujet (Un peu comme si on avait un article sur le boson de Higgs dans un revue automobile).

Cela tant je ne pense pas, contrairement  mon prdcesseur que LA solution est de crer un medium universel o tout le monde peut dbattre sur l'actualit. On voit dj ce que a donne avec internet et c'est dj un gros bordel (mme sans prendre en compte les trolls). Pourquoi ? Simplement parce qu'il est impossible de mettre tout le monde d'accord. Sur une mme information (dform ou non par les intermdiaires du medium) chacun ira de sa propre INTERPRTATION (ce qui sous-entends videmment que celle-ci est forcment fauss (plus ou moins selon les individus). Comment rgler le problme dans ce cas ? On ne peut pas. Nous n'avons pas tous la mme culture, les mme envies, la mme faon de penser ou de voir les choses, ni mme la mme intelligence (dsol pour ceux que a drange, mme il y a un moment o il faut tre raliste, nous ne sommes pas tous gaux).

Bref, je pense que c'est un dbat bien trop compliqu pour tre discuter  la lgre sur internet, o n'importe qui peut dire ce qu'il veut sans mme prendre la peine de rflchir  ce qu'il dit ou  ce que disent les autres.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour ma part je pense que c'est trs bien de vouloir dbattre sur le sujet, mais qu'en revanche nous sommes sur developpez.com, et donc, mme si c'est tragique, je trouve cela totalement hors sujet (Un peu comme si on avait un article sur le boson de Higgs dans un revue automobile).


Dveloppez ne se rsume pas  son fil d'actu hein. Si tu te ballade dans le forum actu, tu verras beaucoup de dbat de socit, trs intressants, qui n'ont aucun rapport avec l'informatique.




> Cela tant je ne pense pas, contrairement  mon prdcesseur que LA solution est de crer un medium universel o tout le monde peut dbattre sur l'actualit. On voit dj ce que a donne avec internet et c'est dj un gros bordel (mme sans prendre en compte les trolls).


Je ne comprendrais jamais la distinction qu'on fait entre les mdias classique et internet, comme si il y avait un foss norme entre les deux, alors que les mmes codes, les mmes habitudes s'y retrouvent.





> Pourquoi ? Simplement parce qu'il est impossible de mettre tout le monde d'accord. Sur une mme information (dform ou non par les intermdiaires du medium) chacun ira de sa propre INTERPRTATION (ce qui sous-entends videmment que celle-ci est forcment fauss (plus ou moins selon les individus). Comment rgler le problme dans ce cas ? On ne peut pas. Nous n'avons pas tous la mme culture, les mme envies, la mme faon de penser ou de voir les choses, ni mme la mme intelligence (dsol pour ceux que a drange, mme il y a un moment o il faut tre raliste, nous ne sommes pas tous gaux).


Hein? Encore une fois, en quoi c'est propre  internet? Ce que tu dis s'applique autant  un dbat  un repas de famille, au caf du coin ou mme un dbat  la tl. Un dbat o tout le monde serait d'accord, ce n'est plus un dbat. Heureusement que chacun a encore son opinion et son interprtation personnelle punaise^^




> Bref, je pense que c'est un dbat bien trop compliqu pour tre discuter  la lgre sur internet, o n'importe qui peut dire ce qu'il veut sans mme prendre la peine de rflchir  ce qu'il dit ou  ce que disent les autres.


Encore une fois, que ce soit au caf du coin, dans un repas de famille, avec ses potes, ou sur internet, je ne vois pas pourquoi dans un cas on rflchirait plus ou moins que l'autre. Pour moi il n'y a pas de diffrence. Et encore plus sur un site comme dveloppez ou on retrouve des gens qui savent dbattre.

----------


## super_navide

Moi je pense que la seul arme contre le terrorisme est l'ducation.

----------


## macslan

> Moi je pense que la seul arme contre le terrorisme est l'ducation.


Oui et surtout l'ducation des femmes qui lvent les enfants et leur enseigne certaines valeurs
mais bon ils aiment pas a

----------


## TheLastShot

> Je ne comprendrais jamais la distinction qu'on fait entre les mdias classique et internet, comme si il y avait un foss norme entre les deux, alors que les mmes codes, les mmes habitudes s'y retrouvent.


La diffrence est pourtant vidente. Internet est un medium de communication entre X personnes, la tlvision, radio, journaux (autrement dit les mdia classiques) sont des mdia d'information de X vers Y. Ces diffrents mdia n'ont donc pas le mme fonctionnement. De plus, via les mdia classiques, il y a un traitement de l'information, un contrle (voire une censure), et ceux qui n'y croient pas je suis dsol pour eux. Ces mdia classiques appartiennent  des gens qui, de ce fait, peuvent choisir de diffuser ou non une information et de quel manire. 
Sur internet chacun est libre de diffuser l'information qu'il veut et sous la forme qu'il veut (il peut videmment y avoir des contrle de l'tat ou d'autres intermdiaires mais ceux-ci sont dj plus loigns).

DOnc pour rsumer, NON on n'y retrouve pas les mmes codes ou habitudes.

----------


## goomazio

> Ah fallait bien qu'un petit malin se ramne avec Dieudo tiens... Ca faisait longtemps...


N'y a-t-il pas de rapport entre les deux affaires ? Et si c'tait Dieudo qui tait vis, entendrait-on "je suis Dieudo" ou "quand on joue avec le feu..." ("Bien fait pour eux" : ces tweets haineux qui font polmique)


Soit, le message en question n'tait peut-tre pas trs malin mais le lien avec Dieudonn sera fait obligatoirement. Sinon, on peut faire des caricatures douteuses, qui incitent  la haine (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire*) mais on ne pourrait pas voquer l'humoriste symbole de l'incitation  la haine et marqueur de la libert d'expression ?


La chose avec laquelle je suis le plus d'accord dans cette affaire c'est que a divise le peuple : malgr que personne n'ait jamais eu affaire  un extrmiste religieux (je dois pas tre le seul grand chanceux qui n'en voit QUE  la tl...), plein de gens mettent a sur le dos "des musulmans".

Et il n'y a pas que les musulmans. Tous les petits malins comme moi (ou comme vous, si on prend mon point de vue...) vont tres rangs dans un camp ou dans l'autre. Au final, on va continuer  tre de moins en moins respectueux et il n'y aura aucun musulman dans l'histoire  ::aie:: 





* Quand on disait que Dieudo incitait  la haine, ce n'tait pas les fans de dieudo qui taient haineux, c'tait ceux d'en face. Comme ici.


Edit : ladepeche.fr aurait fait le lien avec Dieudo... https://www.facebook.com/dieudonneof...734006/?type=1

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi je pense que la seul arme contre le terrorisme est l'ducation.


Oui mais l'chelle mondial, quand on voit les problmes que certain parent ont avec leurs enfant en France, ainsi que certaines coles en France dont je ne citerais pas de nom,
difficile, trs difficiles.

Sans oublier que certaines personnes peuvent avoir des pathologie mental pas dceler jusqu'au jour ou...

----------


## TheLastShot

> e ne comprendrais jamais la distinction qu'on fait entre les mdias classique et internet, comme si il y avait un foss norme entre les deux, alors que les mmes codes, les mmes habitudes s'y retrouvent.


La diffrence est pourtant vidente. Internet est un medium de communication entre X personnes, la tlvision, radio, journaux (autrement dit les mdia classiques) sont des mdia d'information de X vers Y. Ces diffrents mdia n'ont donc pas le mme fonctionnement. De plus, via les mdia classiques, il y a un traitement de l'information, un contrle (voire une censure), et ceux qui n'y croient pas je suis dsol pour eux. Ces mdia classiques appartiennent  des gens qui, de ce fait, peuvent choisir de diffuser ou non une information et de quel manire. 
Sur internet chacun est libre de diffuser l'information qu'il veut et sous la forme qu'il veut (il peut videmment y avoir des contrle de l'tat ou d'autres intermdiaires mais ceux-ci sont dj plus loigns).

DOnc pour rsumer, NON on n'y retrouve pas les mmes codes ou habitudes.




> Encore une fois, que ce soit au caf du coin, dans un repas de famille, avec ses potes, ou sur internet, je ne vois pas pourquoi dans un cas on rflchirait plus ou moins que l'autre. Pour moi il n'y a pas de diffrence. Et encore plus sur un site comme dveloppez ou on retrouve des gens qui savent dbattre.


Simplement parce que selon le contexte certaines personnes s'impliquent moins dans le dbat. Par exemple si je passe dans la rue et que je vois 2 mecs  un caf en train de discuter sur la peine de mort ou autre sujet  dbat, personnellement je vais passer mon chemin, a ne me regarde pas. S'il y a le mme dbat en soire avec des potes, je suis capable de sortir les pires arguments, juste pour dconner. En revanche s'il s'agit d'un dbat srieux, l je rflchirait plus  mes propos... Il y a toujours un contexte.




> Oui et surtout l'ducation des femmes qui lvent les enfants et leur enseigne certaines valeurs
> mais bon ils aiment pas a


Bienvenue au 3e millnaire grand-pre. De nos jours les pres aussi lvent leurs gosses (enfin au moins ceux qui ne s'en foutent pas...) donc s'il y a ducation  faire, c'est des deux cts...

----------


## kolodz

Pour aliment le dbat, je me permet d'ajouter le communiqu de La quadrature du Net :




> *Paris, le 9 janvier 2015  Sans mme attendre la fin d'une quelconque enqute sur l'ignoble attentat ayant vis Charlie Hebdo le 7 janvier, le gouvernement persvre dans son obstination  accrotre l'arsenal antiterroriste, en notifiant  Bruxelles du dcret d'application permettant le blocage de sites  terroristes  ou pdopornographiques et en annonant [2] de nouvelles mesures antiterroristes. La Quadrature du Net appelle les citoyens  refuser cette surenchre absurde et  dfendre cote que cote la libert d'expression et d'information.* 
> L'attentat commis contre l'quipe de Charlie Hebdo mercredi matin 7 janvier montre de faon terrible  quel point la libert d'expression est une valeur  dfendre comme un des fondements de notre dmocratie. Les victimes de l'attentat, journalistes, policiers ou visiteurs, ont donn leur vie pour ce qui, plus qu'un symbole, est en dmocratie la premire des liberts publiques.
> 
> L'immense motion populaire qui s'est manifeste depuis lors, spontanment, en faveur de la libert d'expression et en mmoire de ces victimes est un signe d'espoir dans la capacit des citoyens franais (et ceux du monde entier)  dfendre ces valeurs qui nous sont chres : la libert d'expression, la libert d'information, le respect de l'tat de droit et l'idal dmocratique.
> 
> C'est pourquoi La Quadrature du Net met en garde solennellement le gouvernement de Manuel Valls contre toute tentative de rcupration politique de ce terrible vnement par l'instauration de nouvelles lois d'exceptions. Depuis 1986 chaque acte terroriste a t suivi d'une loi antiterroriste, lesquelles entranent systmatiquement un recul des liberts fondamentales au prtexte de la scurit. Aujourd'hui, la dernire loi vote en novembre [3] n'est mme pas encore entre en application que le gouvernement en annonce dj de nouvelles, sans prendre le moindre temps de rflexion ou de mise  l'preuve de la ralit, des effets ou de l'efficacit de ces lois.
> 
> Au lendemain de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo, le gouvernement a notifi Bruxelles de la parution prochaine du dcret d'application de la LOPPSI 2, permettant le blocage administratif, sans juge, de sites faisant l'apologie ou la provocation au terrorisme. Contre tous les avis informs protestant de l'inefficacit de ces mesures et de leur caractre attentatoire aux liberts publiques, sans mme qu'il semble y avoir la moindre relation entre les actes terribles survenus quelques jours plus tt et une responsabilit de sites internet dans ces actes, le gouvernement rpond  une attaque contre les liberts par une restriction des liberts. Quel mauvais hommage  rendre  ceux qui ont donn leur vie pour la libert d'expression !
> 
> ...


Celui-ci tant une raction par rapport  une partie de la raction du gouvernement.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la mise en garde de La quadrature du Net.
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de volont du gouvernement  "profiter" de l'vnement Charlie Hedbo pour passe ces lois ? (* Ces propositions de loi tant dj existantes avant*)

source :
https://www.laquadrature.net/fr/char...on-securitaire

----------


## free07

Il serait bon que certains extrmistes acceptent les critiques, les gens qui ont commis ces actes ignobles en sont incapables et n'ont que la violence pour seule raction.

Ils ne connaissent pas l'auto drision, ils en sont incapables ( c'est pourtant parfois bien salutaire... )

Le gouvernement devrait aussi savoir ce que libert d'expression veut dire et parfois, je dis bien, parfois, il baillonne la libert d'expression. Doit on faire taire certains personnes parcequ'elles expriment des situations prsentes et embarassantes pour certaines communauts ?

Il y a le philosophe musulman Abdennour Bidar qui a crit une lettre ouverte au monde mulsulman

----------


## Sodium

Je trouve trs sincrement qu'il y a une norme exagration derrire ce phnomne. D'accord, c'est trs moche, d'autant plus que j'apprciais la plupart des dessinateurs disparus, mais de l  en faire l'actu mondiale depuis des jours, sortir dans la rue par millions, il faudrait voir  pas pousser et il y aurait sans doute des combats plus importants  mener. O sont les millions de manifestants pour ceux qui meurent de froid dans les rues, les femmes qui se font lapider dans leur pays, la plante qui se meurt ? Lorsque certains dcrtent que ceci est le 11 septembre franais, on est quand-mme dans un dlire malsain.

La religion, peu importe laquelle, mne  ce genre de rsultats et a n'a rien d'tonnant. Qu'il s'agisse d'abattre des blasphmateurs ou d'aller manifester pour interdire le mariage aux gens du mme sexe, les croyants sont enferms dans une pense simpliste qui les dirigent automatiquement vers ce type de comportement. Je trouve mme cela parfaitement normale. Si l'on se met dans la tte d'un simple d'esprit convaincu qu'aller abattre d'autres humains est la seule faon d'apporter le salut  son me et celle des "infidles", agir est parfaitement rationnel.

Il est ncessaire de cesser de brandir la lacit  tout va et de dclarer nos pays comme aths. Il faut cesser tout financement de lieux de cultes et expliquer aux gosses dans les coles que croire des textes issus de sicles de bouche  oreille de gens sans doute mentalement instable est stupide et dangereux. Ce n'est que de cette faon que la raison se propagera peu  peu dans l'ensemble des peuples et que l'on cessera de tuer au nom de choses qui n'existent pas.

----------


## TheLastShot

> Je trouve trs sincrement qu'il y a une norme exagration derrire ce phnomne. D'accord, c'est trs moche, d'autant plus que j'apprciais la plupart des dessinateurs disparus, mais de l  en faire l'actu mondiale depuis des jours, sortir dans la rue par millions, il faudrait voir  pas pousser et il y aurait sans doute des combats plus importants  mener. O sont les millions de manifestants pour ceux qui meurent de froid dans les rues, les femmes qui se font lapider dans leur pays, la plante qui se meurt ? Lorsque certains dcrtent que ceci est le 11 septembre franais, on est quand-mme dans un dlire malsain.


Mon Dieu quelle horreur... Et tu ose parler de penses simplistes dans la suite de ton message ? Mme si je suis d'accord que comparer le 11 septembre aux prcdents vnements est largement exagr, je trouve tes autres exemples totalement absurdes.
 "ceux qui meurent de froid dans les rues" : Et pour la faim dans le monde, et pour les cataclysmes, et pour les pauvres espces d'animaux disparus dont personne ne connait mme l'existence... Que c'est triste... Sauf que a n'a aucun rapport. Les vnements du Charlie dcoule de la folie de X individus qui sont directement en cause du fait de leurs croyances, ils sont directement coupables d'un crime. Pour ce qui est de "ceux qui meurent dans la rue", les seules individus en causes sont simplement eux-mme (dans la plupart des cas, aprs il y a des exceptions bien entendu), aprs ils jouent aussi de "malchance", la socit n'est pas adapt  tous, etc, mais au niveau individuel il n'y a qu'eux (au final c'est juste un rsidu de slection naturel, c'est dommage pour eux mais c'est comme a). "la plante qui se meurt" : Je te rassure la plante se porte trs bien. Elle existe depuis des millions d'annes et devrait survivre quelques unes de plus. Les seuls en danger sont les cratures vivantes (humains et autres), mais l encore, mme si l'homme a un don pour acclrer les choses, il ne s'agit rien de plus que de quelque chose de naturel (des espces apparaissent, voluent et disparaisse depuis que la vie existe, c'est son principe de base).




> La religion, peu importe laquelle, mne  ce genre de rsultats et a n'a rien d'tonnant. Qu'il s'agisse d'abattre des blasphmateurs ou d'aller manifester pour interdire le mariage aux gens du mme sexe, les croyants sont enferms dans une pense simpliste qui les dirigent automatiquement vers ce type de comportement. Je trouve mme cela parfaitement normale. Si l'on se met dans la tte d'un simple d'esprit convaincu qu'aller abattre d'autres humains est la seule faon d'apporter le salut  son me et celle des "infidles", agir est parfaitement rationnel.


Amalgame TRS dangereux ! Il ne faut surtout pas confondre religieux et extrmiste (aprs tout on peut tre extrmiste sans avoir la moindre croyance religieuse). Le rel problme n'est pas la religion en elle-mme, mais simplement le fait de ne pas respecter les convictions des autres (comme ce que tu te permet de faire d'ailleurs). Si par exemple je suis tellement convaincu qu'aucune entit suprieur existe et que je dcide d'exterminer l'ensemble des croyants simplement parce qu'ils pensent le contraire ce serait un raisonnement tout aussi simpliste et dangereux que celui que tu combat et pourtant il ne dcoulerait d'aucune religion (par ailleurs il existe des croyants qui respectent les convictions des autres mme s'ils ne sont pas d'accord, alors tu as le droit d'en faire autant).




> Il est ncessaire de cesser de brandir la lacit  tout va et de dclarer nos pays comme aths. Il faut cesser tout financement de lieux de cultes


Pour le coup je d'accord avec a mais dans une moindre mesure. Je ne considre pas qu'il faut obligatoirement interdire la religion (ce serait tout aussi extrme que de vouloir l'imposer) mais pour moi la religion doit rester quelque chose de l'ordre du personnel, c'est  dire que chacun devrait avoir le droit de croire en ce qu'il veut (que ce soit Dieu, Bob l'ponge ou la grande A'Tuin) du moment qu'il n'en fait pas talage et n'entrave pas les croyances des autres.




> et expliquer aux gosses dans les coles que croire des textes issus de sicles de bouche  oreille de gens sans doute mentalement instable est stupide et dangereux. Ce n'est que de cette faon que la raison se propagera peu  peu dans l'ensemble des peuples et que l'on cessera de tuer au nom de choses qui n'existent pas.


Et on en revient au raisonnement extrme, simpliste et dangereux. Il y a quand mme une grosse part d'ironie  combattre lextrmisme avec des propos aussi tranches... Tu devrais peut-tre couter tes propres conseils ?

----------


## Sodium

> ceux qui meurent de froid dans les rues" : Et pour la faim dans le monde, et pour les cataclysmes, et pour les pauvres espces d'animaux disparus dont personne ne connait mme l'existence... Que c'est triste... Sauf que a n'a aucun rapport. Les vnements du Charlie dcoule de la folie de X individus qui sont directement en cause du fait de leurs croyances, ils sont directement coupables d'un crime.


C'est exactement la mme chose. On change simplement la source du problme : le capitalisme au lieu de la religion. 
Le capitalisme mne  une folie de masse qui conduit  des drames sociaux et cologiques, souvent dans un mouvement de masse, quelques fois de la main d'individus.
Alors certes, c'est moins spectaculaire que deux tars qui dbarquent dans un lieu public avec un fusil d'assaut, mais les consquences sont beaucoup plus dangereuses.




> Amalgame TRS dangereux ! Il ne faut surtout pas confondre religieux et extrmiste (aprs tout on peut tre extrmiste sans avoir la moindre croyance religieuse). Le rel problme n'est pas la religion en elle-mme, mais simplement le fait de ne pas respecter les convictions des autres (comme ce que tu te permet de faire d'ailleurs).


La religion mne ncessairement  l'extrmisme. Si tu es un bon croyant, tu te rfres  ce que disent les manuels d'utilisation et les CEO de la religion choisie, et cela mne forcment  un extrmisme d'une manire ou d'une autre.
Pire, cela conduit  la stupidit. Une personne convaincue qu'il y a un barbu dans le ciel observant ses faits et geste est,  un certain niveau, un enfant croyant au pre Nol, et est donc manipulable. Respecter les croyances des uns et des autres n'a absolument aucun sens. Si je dis que des petits elfes contrlent mes penses, je serai enferm dans un asile. Si je dis que le monde a t cr en 6 jours et que les dinosaures n'ont jamais exist, il y aura une majorit de ractions considrant que ce sont mes croyantes et qu'elles doivent tre respectes. O est la logique l-dedans ?




> Et on en revient au raisonnement extrme, simpliste et dangereux. Il y a quand mme une grosse part d'ironie  combattre lextrmisme avec des propos aussi tranches... Tu devrais peut-tre couter tes propres conseils ?


En quoi est-ce que l'ducation est de l'extrmisme ? Je ne parle pas de mettre un fusil sur la tempe des gosses pour leur interdire de croise  des fantaisies mais de leur expliquer pourquoi c'est de la fantaisie, et que mme si, contre toute attente, il y a rellement une ou des entits pensantes  l'origine de notre univers, cela ne change rien au fait que tous les bouquins crits par des illumins sur le sujet il y a des sicles sont un ramassis de conneries et que l'attitude raisonnable  avoir est de ne pas croire dans qu'il n'y a pas au moins quelques pistes scientifiques srieuses incitant  douter.

Ils croiront ensuite  ce qu'ils voudront, mais ils seront au moins intellectuellement arms pour affronter ce que le monde contient de fous vivant dans un conte de fes et faire le bon choix. L'cole a  la base t rendue obligatoire lors de la cration du suffrage universel afin que le petit peuple soit un minimum duqu lors de ses choix. Il devrait en tre de mme lorsqu'il s'agit de rflchir  ce qui existe et ce qui n'existe pas, ce qui est rationnel et ce qui dlirant, comme d'aller tuer des gens dans la rue parce qu'ils ont caricaturs un personnage imaginaire.

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Le problme, c'est que les menaces sont multiples. Et la menace en question tait d'aprs ce que j'en dduis, une menace qui dormait depuis des annes au point que l'on crut qu'elle fut teinte. Mais je dis cela sous toute rserve. Pour encore faire un parallle avec la scurit informatique, c'est exactement le mme comportement qu'adoptent souvent les cybercriminels organiss. Ils se passent des annes entre le moment o le systme est pntr et o l'attaque a effectivement lieu. Il faut croire que c'est une stratgie qui paie.
> 
> En traitant d'incomptents les hommes et femmes politiques, ce n'est pas eux qui sont en lgitimit de se sentir viss, c'est la sous-direction anti-terroriste de la police judiciaire. Pensez-vous srieusement que ce sont des incomptents ??? L'Etat n'a de tche que leur fournir les moyens d'accomplir sa mission. Et en l'occurrence, c'est le cas. Que voulez-vous faire de plus ?
> (...)


Tout  fait d'accord, il s'agirait aussi d'couter les-dits spcialistes sur le terrain tels que le dput UMP des Franais  l'tranger et ancien magistrat anti-terroriste Alain Marsaud qui a dclar notamment en aot et septembre 2014 :


Alain Marsaud est dput UMP des franais de l'tranger et membre du groupe d'amiti France Irak. 
"Aujourd'hui, nous n'avons pas les moyens d'intervenir, hormis de livrer quelques quipements humanitaires, comme l'a fait le ministre des Affaires trangres, mais c'est tout. [...] Nous, occidentaux, avons install l'horreur absolue en Irak et en Libye, il faut savoir tre responsable. En avons-nous les moyens, nous les Franais? Certainement pas seuls. Il faut que le monde se rveille," a-t-il dclar sur RMC
http://rmc.bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/vid...ak-181810.html
_Alain Marsaud: "Nous, occidentaux, avons install l'horreur absolue en Irak"_
11/08/2014

et :

Alain Marsaud, dput UMP des Franais  l'tranger et ancien magistrat anti-terroriste, n'approuve pas l'engagement de la France en Irak car elle n'a pas "la mme capacit de dfense de ses concitoyens que les Amricains".
http://video.lefigaro.fr/figaro/vide.../3800570974001
_Alain Marsaud affirme que la France est devenue la cible n1 des terroristes_ 
23 sept. 2014





> Je pense tout simplement qu'en un moment aussi douloureux, on ne doit pas se poser trop de questions. Ce drame doit tre l'occasion de resserrer les rangs entre tous les citoyens franais de tous horizons. Le meilleur antigne contre l'extrmisme, c'est l'union. Les attaques terroristes doivent tre voues  l'chec dans leur but ultime : elles ne doivent pas tre l'occasion de diviser les concitoyens de tous horizons mais l'occasion de les rassembler durablement et dfinitivement comme un seul peuple indivisible. (...)


Exactement,  ce propos on ne peut que souligner la dignit d'une des familles touches :

La famille Merabet a appel  viter les amalgames aprs le dcs de leur proche, Ahmed, un policier tu dans l'attaque contre "Charlie Hebdo" :
http://www.france24.com/fr/20150110-...algame-charlie

----------


## jeanmichel.font

C'est une horreur, on a laisse des criminels connus en toute liberte et ils en ont profite pour s'attaquer tres lachement  nos libertes;
Il ne faut plus faire de cadeaux.
Ces personnes se disent d'une religion qu'ils n'ont jamais ete foutus de respecter.
Il ne faut pas laisser revenir ceux qui partent pour apprendre le mal

----------


## dkmix

Est-ce que le site Developpez est le meilleur endroit pour en parler ? 
Soutient oui, dbat, j'en doute.

----------


## Saverok

> Est-ce que le site Developpez est le meilleur endroit pour en parler ? 
> Soutient oui, dbat, j'en doute.


Je pense que tous les lieux d'expression sont appropris pour ce dbat
Pourquoi sectoriser / cloisonner nos ractions  quelques mdias bien dfinis ? 

Au contraire, nous travaillons dans l'informatique galement appel "technologie de l'information" et les vnements actuels vont avoir des consquences directs sur notre activit.
Il commence dj  y avoir des dclarations pour appeler au renforcement des moyens de surveillance, lectroniques notamment, et  la "coopration de tous les oprateurs du web" et cela n'annonce rien de bon
Je redoute une sur-raction scuritaire qui va brider nos liberts.
Un peu  la faon d'un Patriot Act vot  la suite du 11/09

----------


## Traroth2



----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, j'ai bien aim la tribune de Besson.

http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice...0_1653578.html

Le terreau fertile pour l'embrigadement, c'est l'exclusion, hors nous sommes devenus trs fort a ce jeu l, et on oublie toute une partie de la jeunesse...
Je ne dis pas que certains problmes ne pourraient pas tre rsolu, en particulier sur la vision de l'homme, celle de la femme, etc... Mais ce n'est pas en excluant les gens que l'on rsolvera quelque chose.
Ce n'est pas non plus en forant les gens que l'on arrivera a les faire se sentir libre.

Ca nous demandera forcement de l'acceptation,  voir si nous en sommes capable nous aussi.

pour moi, il se fait aucun doute qu'une personne intgre et heureuse, ou au minimum qui pense pouvoir l'tre, est bien plus difficile  convaincre qu'une personne exclue.
Et ca marche aussi bien pour le terrorisme, que pour le pouvoir des mafias ou tous autres dangers qui pse sur notre socit.

----------


## nirgal76

> Pour ma part, j'ai bien aim la tribune de Besson.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice...0_1653578.html
> 
> Le terreau fertile pour l'embrigadement, c'est l'exclusion, hors nous sommes devenus trs fort a ce jeu l, et on oublie toute une partie de la jeunesse...
> Je ne dis pas que certains problmes ne pourraient pas tre rsolu, en particulier sur la vision de l'homme, celle de la femme, etc... Mais ce n'est pas en excluant les gens que l'on rsolvera quelque chose.
> Ce n'est pas non plus en forant les gens que l'on arrivera a les faire se sentir libre.
> 
> Ca nous demandera forcement de l'acceptation,  voir si nous en sommes capable nous aussi.
> ...


L'intgration fonctionne dans un contexte volontaire (tu le dis toi mme d'ailleurs, on ne peut pas les forcer). En clair, faut la vouloir pour que a marche. Et faut se prendre en main parfois et ne pas attendre tout des autres.
Chaque mec exclu sur la plante (peut importe les causes) ne flingue pas ses voisins. Le problme est ailleurs, et surement plus dans l'ducation (surtout familiale, l'cole fait la suite du boulot mais si y'a pas la base c'est difficile).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas que l'exclusion excuse quoi que ce soit ou entraine le terrorisme.

Je dis juste que sur une population de 1 000 000 personnes, si elles sont heureuse, tu trouveras peut etre 2-3 mec pres a en dcoudre, et encore.
Sur les mme 1 000 000 qui sont exclue et qui en veulent a la socit, tu passeras a 10 000.

C'est donc plus simple de les trouver, et de les planquer.
Au final, c'est juste que ca aide a faire pousser l'intolrance

C'est pour cela que je suis contre des choses comme l'interdiction du voile. Pour moi, on devrait autoriser, mais surtout travailler  le rendre ridicule, anecdotique, (comme c'est le cas dans de nombreux pays musulmans), limite extrmiste.
Que l'on devrait mettre en place des structures de suivi, d'aide pour se libr du joug de certains hommes, mais que l'on empche pas les femmes de faire leurs choix.

Et si ce choix c'est de se couvrir entirement, on a nos bonne soeur qui sont pas mieux dans leur tte depuis des sicles et on leur fout la paix.

L'apprentissage de la libert prend du temps, et tant qu'on ne met pas en danger les autres, je ne vois pas trop le problme de laisser faire. Ca se voit au Canada, ou on trouve des caissire voile souvent, et ou finalement passer la premire impression de choc, on ressort avec un sentiment d'apaisement gnral parce que l'indiffrence et l'acceptation est la rgle.

----------


## daniel.d

> Pour ma part, j'ai bien aim la tribune de Besson.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice...0_1653578.html
> 
> Le terreau fertile pour l'embrigadement, c'est l'exclusion, hors nous sommes devenus trs fort a ce jeu l, et on oublie toute une partie de la jeunesse...
> Je ne dis pas que certains problmes ne pourraient pas tre rsolu, en particulier sur la vision de l'homme, celle de la femme, etc... Mais ce n'est pas en excluant les gens que l'on rsolvera quelque chose.
> Ce n'est pas non plus en forant les gens que l'on arrivera a les faire se sentir libre.
> 
> Ca nous demandera forcement de l'acceptation,  voir si nous en sommes capable nous aussi.
> ...


Oui l'exclusion est un terreau pour le recrutement nous avons quelques exemples.
En 1995 Lionel Dumont tait mdecin et l'un des terroriste abattu parle RAID  Roubaix faisait des tudes de mdecine.
Plus tard dans l'histoire le nazisme a sduit des personnes cultives et aises.
Il ne faut pas sous estimer le pouvoir des ides sur certains.

Mais je pense comme toi que plus d'galit favorise lapaisement d'une socit, en tant que citoyens nous avons l une responsabilit.

----------


## Traroth2

Sinon, concrtement, sur ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que a s'arrte, il y aurait normment  dire. Il faudrait commencer par arrter de presser les pays du tiers-monde comme des citrons, histoire de cesser de dsesprer les habitants et donc de les radicaliser. Et ici, il faudrait offrir des perspectives d'avenir aux jeunes, pour viter qu'ils ne se laissent embrigader par des organisations terroristes. Autant dire que a n'est pas prs de changer : les changements seraient radicaux et drangeraient les gens les plus puissants, qui font leur beurre sur la misre mondiale, ici comme l-bas.

Au vu des exemples des frres Kouachi et de Mohammed Merah, on pourrait srement faire quelque chose au niveau des prisons pour viter qu'elles ne soient l'cole du jihadisme, o des petits truands deviennent des terroristes suicidaires. Ca, c'est peut-tre plus immdiatement faisable sans indisposer les puissants.

----------


## nirgal76

> Sinon, concrtement, sur ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que a s'arrte, il y aurait normment  dire. Il faudrait commencer par arrter de presser les pays du tiers-monde comme des citrons, histoire de cesser de dsesprer les habitants et donc de les radicaliser. Et ici, il faudrait offrir des perspectives d'avenir aux jeunes, pour viter qu'ils ne se laissent embrigader par des organisations terroristes. Autant dire que a n'est pas prs de changer : les changements seraient radicaux et drangeraient les gens les plus puissants, qui font leur beurre sur la misre mondiale, ici comme l-bas.


Ce sont les intgristes qui foutent le bordel dans ces pays pour faire monter la misre et donc, se crer un terreau de futur jihadisme. C'est leur fond de commerce la misre et ils l'ont bien compris. Ils sont  l'origine de tous les printemps arabes pour dstabiliser ces pays et les mener dans un chaos fertile  leur ambition. Va falloir arreter avec ces victimisations des pays pauvres  cause de l'occident, qu'ils fassent le mnage chez eux aussi, l encore, c'est ce que je disais plus tt une faon d'attendre des autres en assists et ne pas se prendre en main, en rejetant toujours la fautes sur les autres pour se ddouaner. C'est facile et c'est plus simple.




> Au vu des exemples des frres Kouachi et de Mohammed Merah, on pourrait srement faire quelque chose au niveau des prisons pour viter qu'elles ne soient l'cole du jihadisme, o des petits truands deviennent des terroristes suicidaires. Ca, c'est peut-tre plus immdiatement faisable sans indisposer les puissants.


Faudrait surtout agir pour qu'ils n'aient pas  arriver en prison. Agir en prison, c'est que c'est dj trop tard.

----------


## daniel.d

Si on prend le cas de l'Irak il me semble qu'il y a eu une guerre en 2003 si je me souviens bien.

Les entreprises US on fait fortune, mais le rseau d'eau n'tait pas rpar, pas plus que n'importe quel autre service public.

Sur base de communautarisme les chiites on eu le pouvoir et selon un reportage sur france inter daech serait compos en partie de l'arme irakienne dfaite,des sunnites.

Il semble bien dans ce cas qu'on ai oubli la gestion de l'aprs guerre, idem pour la lybie.

Et dans ces deux cas il s'agit bien d'une intervention militaire occidentale.

Je n'evoquerais pas les plans du FMI ou la spculation sur les crales sur les marchs financiers.

----------


## crodilus

> La religion mne ncessairement  l'extrmisme. Si tu es un bon croyant, tu te rfres  ce que disent les manuels d'utilisation et les CEO de la religion choisie, et cela mne forcment  un extrmisme d'une manire ou d'une autre.
> Pire, cela conduit  la stupidit. Une personne convaincue qu'il y a un barbu dans le ciel observant ses faits et geste est,  un certain niveau, un enfant croyant au pre Nol, et est donc manipulable.





> cela ne change rien au fait que tous les bouquins crits par des illumins sur le sujet il y a des sicles sont un ramassis de conneries et que l'attitude raisonnable  avoir est de ne pas croire dans qu'il n'y a pas au moins quelques pistes scientifiques srieuses incitant  douter.


J'en ai lu des conneries depuis le 7 janvier mais une comme celle l rarement. Bravo  toi pour ton ouverture d'esprit. A t'couter on finirait par croire que sans religion il n'y aurait pas de conflits ni de guerre, quel bon prtexte ... Je me demande si tu as du aller  l'cole ? ! Sans doute que oui mais alors tu n'as pas du comprendre grand chose. 

Ne pas croire c'est ton droit, insulter ceux qui croient c'est juste minable, rducteur, et preuve d'un esprit trs limit. Les radicaux nous accusent de ne pas croire en leur ides religieuses, toi tu fais la mme chose mais  l'inverse, tu accusent ceux qui croient. Alors finalement il vaut mieux se taire que se faire passer pour un "je sais tout" alors que dans le fond tu fonctionne comme eux. Le rejet, le dnigrement de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi.

----------


## Ecva233

> Combien seriez vous prts   payer pour une chane d'information honnte qui travaille dans lintrt du peuple et nous donne des vraies informations ?


120 par semaine ==> "Le Canard Enchan" journal satyrique, mais avec pas mal d'information sous ce couvert. Le point commun avec CH, Cabu y officiait aussi, mais de manire moins trash que dans CH. (jamais vu l'adjudant Kronembourg "empapaout" le soldat inconnu dans le Canard  ::P:  )

Autre point commun : aucune publicit d'aucune sorte ==> pas de lobbying possible.

----------


## Saverok

> 120 par semaine ==> "Le Canard Enchan" journal satyrique, mais avec pas mal d'information sous ce couvert. Le point commun avec CH, Cabu y officiait aussi, mais de manire moins trash que dans CH. (jamais vu l'adjudant Kronembourg "empapaout" le soldat inconnu dans le Canard  )
> 
> Autre point commun : aucune publicit d'aucune sorte ==> pas de lobbying possible.


Je te remercie de mettre le focus sur ce super journal qui ne s'est pas encore manifest suites aux vnements, par pudeur sans doute (d'autres ne se seraient pas privs pour faire de la pub gratuite  outrance)

----------


## sidewolf

Tout abord j'aimerais connaitre s'il y existe un reprsentant mondial de l'islam modr au mme titre qu'un Pape chez les catholiques?

S'il en existe un, dj qu'il se manifeste et qu'il parle  tous les musulmans du monde  ,pour prcher la bonne parole et pour mettre en garde ces fanatiques religieux qui utilisent l'islam comme prtexte  leur folie. 

S'il n'existe pas, sans qu'il faudrait en avoir un.

Je pense qu'il existe un problme li  l'interprtation des crits du coran. C'est pour a qu'il est important qu'une personne religieuse reprsentant l'islam puisse dire et prcher les paroles du coran sans interprtation possible de ce dernier. 

j'ai la conviction qu'il serait moins ais d'endoctriner les gens. Enfin, j'aimerais aussi que la dimension religieuse quelque soit la religion d'ailleurs appartienne  la sphre intime et priv. Personne ne doit imposer sa religion aux autres (qu'elle soit chrtienne, judaque, ou bien musulmane) c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis pour que les signes distinctifs soient utiliss seulement dans la sphre de l'intime et du priv.

La kippa doit se porter chez soit, ou dans un lieu de culte priv, le port du voile aussi, et tout signe distinctif chrtien galement, c'est comme a qu'on respecte l'autre, et pas autrement.
J'aimerais galement que les franais identifie d'abord par leur nationalit, avant de s'identifier par une religion. On ne doit pas dire, je suis juif, je suis chrtien, ou je suis musulman... On doit dire, je suis Franais. La conviction religieuse n'est pas une identit qu'on doit rentre publique, au mme titre que son orientation sexuel par exemple. Quand on se prsente, on ne doit pas dire, je suis htro, ou homo, ou bien, je suis catho, ou juif. On doit se prsenter comme franais, puis sociologiquement par la fonction professionnel que l'on exerce.
Ex : Je suis franais et je suis informaticien (et on ne devrait mme plus se prsenter par notre nationalit)

Je suis galement d'accord avec la problmatique suivante : Plus personne ne devrait demander l'origine d'une personne sous prtexte que sa couleur de peau est plus mate, ou parce que ses yeux sont brids etc...  

Dans la sphre politique, je m'insurge quand j'entend, " ces individus taient connus des services de police et des renseignements " mais paradoxalement, rien n'a t mis en oeuvre pour anticiper ce drame. Est ce un problme d'effectif, peut tre, mais s'ils taient dj identifi, ils n'taient pourtant pas surveills, et contrls, et au pire isols. Dans le cas d'individus partant dans des pays identifis comme des pays  risques trs levs, ces individus ne devraient pas avoir la possibilit de mettre un pied sur le territoire franais. C'est la politique pratique au Etats-Unis...

Dans l'ducation, je pense que le retour de l'uniforme serait idal pour dtruire le clivage social. Tout le monde habill pareil  l'cole viterait sans doute des prjugs, de cliver les jeunes, de casser certains codes sociales en fonction de leur tenu. L'uniforme n'est pas rtrograde, elle est pratiqu aux japon, en angleterre, au tats unis, et certainement d'autres pays encore...

Il faut galement bien matriser l'information des mdias, attention pas de censure, libert d'expression etc je suis ok, mais il ne faut pas intrumentaliser les mdias pour vhiculer quelque chose de faux. Les mdias doivent informer et diffuser l'information, les mdias ne doivent pas prendre partie d'un partie politique, d'une confession religieuse, elle doit tre indpendante. Elle ne doit pas tre victime d'elles-mme c'est a dire, d'en faire trop, de plonger dans la dsinformation ou dans la spculation informative aux profit du "dieu" Audimat.

----------


## kolodz

> Dans le cas d'individus partant dans des pays identifis comme des pays  risques trs levs, ces individus ne devraient pas avoir la possibilit de mettre un pied sur le territoire franais. C'est la politique pratique au Etats-Unis...


Je ne suis pas expert en droit Amricain, mais de mmoire cela se faire pour les ressortissants trangers et non pour des amricains. Cela serai leur priv de leur citoyennet et de leur nationalit. Et d'aprs ce que tu propose sans procs. Ce qui va  l'encontre de la sparation des pouvoirs.

C'est trs diffrents de refuser une personne sur son mritoire et forcer  l'exile une personne de son pays.




> Il faut galement bien *matriser* l'information des mdias, attention pas de censure, libert d'expression etc je suis ok, mais il ne faut pas intrumentaliser les mdias pour vhiculer quelque chose de faux. Les mdias doivent informer et diffuser l'information, les mdias ne doivent pas prendre partie d'un partie politique, d'une confession religieuse, elle doit tre *indpendante*.


.
En gnral  quand tu parle de maitris les mdias, mais que tu veux malgr tout leur indpendance, tu va dans le mur.
De mme que l'impartialit n'existe pas, ce que serai appel "terroriste", d'autres les appels "rsistants/rvolutionnaire". Le simple choix des mots est dj une prise de position implicite.

Le meilleurs moyen d'assurer limpartialit est l'expression de tout les points de vue. ("L'humanit"  un point de vue, tout comme "Le Monde")




> Elle ne doit pas tre victime d'elles-mme c'est a dire, d'en faire trop, de plonger dans la dsinformation ou dans la spculation informative aux profit du "dieu" Audimat.


J'ai l'impression que cela a toujours t le cas, j'ai seulement l'impression que les gens en sont plus au fait aujourd'hui. D'ailleurs, d'autres "mdia" et sources d'informations se dveloppe aujourd'hui pour ces raisons.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Saverok

> Tout abord j'aimerais connaitre s'il y existe un reprsentant mondial de l'islam modr au mme titre qu'un Pape chez les catholiques?
> 
> S'il en existe un, dj qu'il se manifeste et qu'il parle  tous les musulmans du monde  ,pour prcher la bonne parole et pour mettre en garde ces fanatiques religieux qui utilisent l'islam comme prtexte  leur folie. 
> 
> S'il n'existe pas, sans qu'il faudrait en avoir un.
> 
> Je pense qu'il existe un problme li  l'interprtation des crits du coran. C'est pour a qu'il est important qu'une personne religieuse reprsentant l'islam puisse dire et prcher les paroles du coran sans interprtation possible de ce dernier.


Renseigne toi un minimum sur l'Islam, a vite de dire des btises
Une simple recherche sur Wikipdia t'en apprendra beaucoup

Les musulmans sont en contact direct avec Dieu, il n'y a pas de hirarchie clricale
L'organisation de la pratique de cette religion est bien plus proche de celle des protestants, si tu tiens  faire une analogie
Les imams sont des guides spirituels, en aucun cas des chefs religieux.
Pour des raisons politiques plus que religieuses, les imams de chaque pays se regroupent en associations et lisent un porte parole charg de dfendre les intrts de la religion au niveau national.
Puis, en fonction de l'importance des pays, ces "premiers imams" sont plus ou moins influents

Pour information, normment d'imams ont pris la parole pour condamner ces actes, y compris en Iran
Donc oui, les reprsentants musulmans font bloc face  l'islamisme.

Ensuite, avoir un chef religieux n'empche en rien les extrmismes.
Il existe des sectes chrtiennes malgr le pape
A travers les ges, il y a eu normment de massacres commis au nom de Dieu malgr la prsence d'un pape (les croisades, l'inquisition, etc, etc, etc)

----------


## sidewolf

> Renseigne toi un minimum sur l'Islam, a vite de dire des btises
> Une simple recherche sur Wikipdia t'en apprendra beaucoup
> 
> Les musulmans sont en contact direct avec Dieu, il n'y a pas de hirarchie clricale
> L'organisation de la pratique de cette religion est bien plus proche de celle des protestants, si tu tiens  faire une analogie
> Les imams sont des guides spirituels, en aucun cas des chefs religieux.
> Pour des raisons politiques plus que religieuses, les imams de chaque pays se regroupent en associations et lisent un porte parole charg de dfendre les intrts de la religion au niveau national.
> Puis, en fonction de l'importance des pays, ces "premiers imams" sont plus ou moins influents
> 
> ...


Il est vrai que Wiki est une source d'information universelle qui fait acte de vrit....  :8O: 
Je n'ai pas une culture des religions c'est vrai, c'est pour a que j'ai pos la question : 
"Tout abord j'aimerais connaitre s'il y existe un reprsentant mondial de l'islam modr au mme titre qu'un Pape chez les catholiques?"
Il s'agit d'une question et pas d'une affirmation, donc je demande ? Ensuite j'ai mis l'hypothse qu'il y en avait un ... apparemment non, tu as sans doute plus de culture que moi dans ce domaine, et je t'en flicite...

Mais de mon point de vue tu fais pas mal d'amalgame, car la plus grande guerre de religion est entre catho et protestant. Aprs ne nions pas les responsabilits des reprsentants religion des guerres du moyen age...Guerres du moyen age...

Moi je suis convaincu que ces bras arms se battant au nom de dieu est un prtexte, pour moi il s'agit d'un conflit de pouvoir et de territoire...

PS : Domage que t'es employs un ton condescendant, c'est galement comme a que commence un conflit... Mais je ne t'en tiens pas rigueur, il est difficile d'exprimer ses ides seulement par crits.... Elles sont souvent mal interprtes....  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce sont les intgristes qui foutent le bordel dans ces pays pour faire monter la misre et donc, se crer un terreau de futur jihadisme. C'est leur fond de commerce la misre et ils l'ont bien compris. Ils sont  l'origine de tous les printemps arabes pour dstabiliser ces pays et les mener dans un chaos fertile  leur ambition. Va falloir arreter avec ces victimisations des pays pauvres  cause de l'occident, qu'ils fassent le mnage chez eux aussi, l encore, c'est ce que je disais plus tt une faon d'attendre des autres en assists et ne pas se prendre en main, en rejetant toujours la fautes sur les autres pour se ddouaner. C'est facile et c'est plus simple.


Quand les pays pauvres essayent de se redresser, les armes occidentales dbarquent et les ramnent au moyen-ge.

Le problme est structurel : le capitalisme est bti de manire  maximiser les profits de quelques-uns au dtriment de tous les autres. En termes conomiques, a veut dire que dans le prix d'un produit, on va valoriser ce qui vient du capital et qui lui rapporte de l'argent (technologies, marques) et craser la valeur du reste (matires premires, nergie et travail). Et l, on a dj rsum l'intgralit des problmes mondiaux, en une seule phrase : on veut des matires premires et de l'nergie peu chres, donc on va installer des rgimes qui vont maintenir cette situation (et donc, au lieu de profiter au pays, les matires premires rendent juste trs riches quelques profiteurs, genre princes du Golfe, l'addition finale tant videmment bien moins chre pour les entreprises occidentales), on dplace le travail vers des pays o il ne cote presque rien, ou alors on le transforme en revenu du capital par l'automatisation (oui, les gains de productivit que reprsente l'automatisation vont intgralement dans la poche des capitalistes, car les machines ne rclament ni salaire, ni scurit sociale) et on augmente artificiellement la valeur de "biens immatriels" largement imaginaires profitant aux capitalistes (brevets, marques, etc).

Rsultat, on contraint les pays reclant des matires premires  la pauvret, on rduit les travailleurs au chmage ou  la prcarit, et le fric va dans un nombre de poches de plus en plus rduit.



> Faudrait surtout agir pour qu'ils n'aient pas  arriver en prison. Agir en prison, c'est que c'est dj trop tard.


La rponse est dans mon commentaire initial, mais je l'ai dvelopp juste au-dessus. Mais en gros, vu ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que a change, je rpte que a n'est pas prs d'arriver. Donc  moins qu'on pense que le capitalisme va tre dtruit de faon imminente, les mesures pour lutter contre la radicalisation islamiste en prison est sans doute le mieux qu'on puisse esprer.

Est-ce que je suis en train de dire que le jihadisme est un effet induit du capitalisme ? Oui, c'est exactement ce que je suis en train de dire. Merci d'avoir pos la question.

On peut d'ailleurs le dire de manire trs simple : quand on prive les gens de moyens de subsistance, de perspectives d'avenir, de droits et de dignit, ils finissent par devenir mchants. Que a se manifeste sous la forme du jihadisme ou de gamins dbarquant  l'cole avec un fusil  pompe pour dzinguer tous ceux qui se trouvent sur leur chemin jusqu' ce qu'un flic leur mette une balle dans la tte, phnomne trs  la mode aux Etats-Unis, c'est finalement assez secondaire. L'effet est le mme.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'en ai lu des conneries depuis le 7 janvier mais une comme celle l rarement. Bravo  toi pour ton ouverture d'esprit. A t'couter on finirait par croire que sans religion il n'y aurait pas de conflits ni de guerre, quel bon prtexte ... Je me demande si tu as du aller  l'cole ? ! Sans doute que oui mais alors tu n'as pas du comprendre grand chose. 
> 
> Ne pas croire c'est ton droit, insulter ceux qui croient c'est juste minable, rducteur, et preuve d'un esprit trs limit. Les radicaux nous accusent de ne pas croire en leur ides religieuses, toi tu fais la mme chose mais  l'inverse, tu accusent ceux qui croient. Alors finalement il vaut mieux se taire que se faire passer pour un "je sais tout" alors que dans le fond tu fonctionne comme eux. Le rejet, le dnigrement de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi.


Donc en gros, si vous tes croyant, vous pouvez le dire, mais sinon, il faut se taire. Belle ouverture d'esprit, effectivement. Sans justifier l'agressivit de Sodium, bien entendu.

----------


## Ecva233

> Mais de mon point de vue tu fais pas mal d'amalgame, car la plus grande guerre de religion est entre catho et protestant. Aprs ne nions pas les responsabilits des reprsentants religion des guerres du moyen age...Guerres du moyen age...


Euh il me semble que les guerres de religion telle que tu l'entends ont dur pas loin de 300 ans. Ensuite les guerres dites chtient/islam ont dure pas loin de 500 ans avec de srieuses expditions en terre "sainte" et en comprenant la reconqute du royaume de Grenade par le royaume de Castille. (il existe une trs bonne simulation allant de 1470  1820 traitant de cette priode : "Europa Universalis" de paradox).

----------


## Saverok

@sidewolf
Je n'ai pas voulu te vexer
C'est juste que pour cette question, rechercher la rponse par toi mme aurait t plus rapide que de taper ton post car il s'agit d'une rponse vraiment trs rapide  trouver

J'ai assez peu de patience envers les dbutants de mon quipe qui me sollicitent sans mme avoir cherch un minimum
Je ne critique pas le fait de ne pas savoir
Je critique uniquement le fait de ne pas chercher par soi mme

Un savoir acquis par soi-mme a tjrs nettement plus de valeur qu'un savoir acquis sans effort.

----------


## sidewolf

> @sidewolf
> Je n'ai pas voulu te vexer
> C'est juste que pour cette question, rechercher la rponse par toi mme aurait t plus rapide que de taper ton post car il s'agit d'une rponse vraiment trs rapide  trouver
> 
> J'ai assez peu de patience envers les dbutants de mon quipe qui me sollicitent sans mme avoir cherch un minimum
> Je ne critique pas le fait de ne pas savoir
> Je critique uniquement le fait de ne pas chercher par soi mme
> 
> Un savoir acquis par soi-mme a tjrs nettement plus de valeur qu'un savoir acquis sans effort.


Nous n'avons pas le mme points de vue, une recherche sur le net ou ailleurs n'est pas gage de vrit absolue. se sont les "intellectuels" les "matres" dans le sens ducations du termes qui font levs les gens et qui les font progresser culturellement et socialement. Apprendre par soit mme gnre potentiellement le risque des imperfections, des approximations, et des drives et les erreurs. Toutefois je ne gnralise pas non plus...

@Ecva233 les guerres catho / islam a certes dure longtemps au moyen age... La guerre catho protestant  dure jusqu'au 20ieme sicle (cf irlande) mais on l'oublie souvent.

Mais

----------


## Saverok

> Nous n'avons pas le mme points de vue, une recherche sur le net ou ailleurs n'est pas gage de vrit absolue.


L il n'est pas question d'une vrit absolue
Il n'est question que d'une information de culture gnrale qui n'est absolument pas sujet  polmique
Va sur le site de la mosque de Paris si tu tiens  avoir une source parfaitement fiable
Sur Wikipdia, tu as l'avantage d'avoir toutes les sources pour aller plus loin encore si tu le juges ncessaire.




> se sont les "intellectuels" les "matres" dans le sens ducations du termes qui font levs les gens et qui les font progresser culturellement et socialement. Apprendre par soit mme gnre potentiellement le risque des imperfections, des approximations, et des drives et les erreurs. Toutefois je ne gnralise pas non plus...


Tu as intrt  bien choisir ton "matre" dans ce cas car personne, absolument personne ne dtient la vrit absolue
C'est justement cette faon de penser qui donne lieu au fanatisme car un "matre" se met soudainement  prcher la haine et que ses fidles obissent btement sans exercer leur sens critique.

Pendant des sicles, les plus grands intellectuels affirmaient que la Terre tait plate et que c'tait le soleil qui tournait autour...

----------


## zaventem

> Tout abord j'aimerais connaitre s'il y existe un reprsentant mondial de l'islam modr au mme titre qu'un Pape chez les catholiques?


Il y a une grosse erreur ici, il n'est pas possible de comparer l'islam et le catholicisme: il faudrait le comparer au christianisme qui lui aussi en fonction des courants a ou n'a pas de chef, qui peuvent ou pas tre le mme que celui d'autre, qui prennent ou pas les textes  la lettres, qui ont telles ou telles traditions et croyance diffrentes.

Donc, non, il n'existe pas (et il n'existera jamais) UN reprsentant mondial de l'islam

----------


## crodilus

> Donc en gros, si vous tes croyant, vous pouvez le dire, mais sinon, il faut se taire. Belle ouverture d'esprit, effectivement. Sans justifier l'agressivit de Sodium, bien entendu.


Je dis ouvertement que l'on a le droit de ne pas croire et je ne dis nul par que l'on doit se taire lorsque l'on ne croit pas !

Je demande juste du respect pour les croyants et les textes auxquels ils se rfrent.

----------


## nirgal76

> Est-ce que je suis en train de dire que le jihadisme est un effet induit du capitalisme ? Oui, c'est exactement ce que je suis en train de dire. Merci d'avoir pos la question.


Les 3 assassins de la semaine dernire sont beaucoup le produit de la politique intrieur franaise depuis des dcennies. Qui leur explique qu'ils ne sont que des victimes, que l'on assistent  longueur de temps et a, a fait perdre toute dignit, on a l'impression de ne plus tre qu'un mendiant et a marginalise.
Mais surtout, la France est victime de son pass colonialiste qui ne sera j'ai l'impression jamais pardonn.

----------


## SQLpro

> ...
> On peut d'ailleurs le dire de manire trs simple : quand on prive les gens de moyens de subsistance, de perspectives d'avenir, de droits et de dignit, ils finissent par devenir mchants. Que a se manifeste sous la forme du jihadisme ou de gamins dbarquant  l'cole avec un fusil  pompe pour dzinguer tous ceux qui se trouvent sur leur chemin jusqu' ce qu'un flic leur mette une balle dans la tte, phnomne trs  la mode aux Etats-Unis, c'est finalement assez secondaire. L'effet est le mme.


Votre raisonnement est faux... SI c'tait le cas, ce serait donc dans les pays les plus pauvres que l'on trouverais le plus de terroristes. Or ce n'est pas le cas...

Dmonstration 

1) liste des pays les plus pauvres  (http://xibaaru.com/exclusivites/sur-...nt-le-senegal/) : 
Afghanistan
Burkina Faso
Burundi
rythre
thiopie
Gambie
Guine
Guine Bissau
Liberia
Madagascar
Malawi
Mali
Mozambique
Npal.
Niger
Ouganda
Rpublique centrafricaine
Rpublique dmocratique du Congo
Tanzanie
Togo

2) liste des pays  risque (http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014...-a-risque.html)
Algrie
Bahren
Burkina Faso
Egypte
Emirats arabes unis
Ethiopie
Irak
Iran
Isral
Kenya
Koweit
Liban
Mali
Maroc
Mauritanie
Niger
Nigria
Oman
Qatar
Sngal
Soudan
Tchad
Tunisie
Turquie
Yemen

*Le croisement de ces deux listes ne donne que 5 pays sur une liste comportant 20 pays* 
Burkina Faso
Ethiopie
Mali
Niger

C'est donc moins de 25%....

Votre raisonnement est donc faux.

C'est plus probablement la mauvaise ducation au sens large qui en est responsable !

A +

----------


## Jipt

> [...] A travers les ges, il y a eu normment de massacres commis au nom de Dieu malgr la prsence d'un pape (les croisades, l'inquisition, etc, etc, etc)


_ cause de_, puisque c'est le pape qui initiait ces abominations.

----------


## Jipt

> Dmonstration a t faite que le fanatisme du jihad islamique est irrversible. L'endoctrinement est tel qu'il n'est pas possible de raisonner avec des monstres d'un telle froideur qui sont, de fait, irrcuprables.
> [...]
> La solution la plus efficace consiste donc  tuer la poule dans luf. Soit par la guerre sur les territoires de refuge des islamistes, soit par l'assassinat prventif des fanatiques. [...]


Oui.

Mais concrtement et ici, on s'y prend comment ?
On atomise tout ce qui est cits de non-droit et banlieues pourries ?
Si on tait dans un jeu, a serait la solution. 

Mais on est dans la vraie vie, pauvres de nous...





> [...] Mais, en France, les musulmans vous dtestent. Vous tes trop embourbs dans votre politiquement correct pour le voir et oser ladmettre. 
> Ils dtestent la faon dont vous avez trait leurs anctres, dans les colonies. 
> Ils dtestent les banlieues o vous les parquez. 
> Ils dtestent cette discrimination quon ne montre plus jamais nulle part, mais quils ressentent tous les jours : lorsquils cherchent un travail, lorsquils se font contrler par la police 
> Et puis surtout, ils dtestent votre monde de soi-disant  tolrance  qui les dgote. La pornographie, la drogue, les sodomites, lalcool, et la clbration de tout cela sur vos centaines de chanes de tl 
> Croyez-moi, mme les musulmans de France qui se taisent hassent votre systme jusquau bout de leurs ongles !


Extrait de "Al-Qada en France", de Samuel Laurent, aux ditions du Seuil (2014)

----------


## goomazio

> SI c'tait le cas, ce serait donc dans les pays les plus pauvres que l'on trouverais le plus de terroristes. Or ce n'est pas le cas...


Encore faut-il avoir les moyens de faire quoi que ce soit.

Il me semble, de toute manire, que vous jouez un peu sur les mots. Les gens qui sont dans une situation qu'ils jugent injuste vont certainement devenir mchant si l'injustice est avre et qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution (pour eux en tout cas). 

En fonction de l'injustice, de la perception qu'on en a, etc... L'histoire de la grenouille avec l'eau qui chauffe progressivement. Mais tuer pour des caricatures, a doit tre un problme d'ducation ou de sant mentale mme.

----------


## kolodz

> Donc en gros, si vous tes croyant, vous pouvez le dire, mais sinon, il faut se taire. Belle ouverture d'esprit, effectivement. Sans justifier l'agressivit de Sodium, bien entendu.


Tu peux le dire, simplement. Tu n'as pas le dire comme si tu dtiens l'ultime vrit et que tout les autres sont dans le faut.



> _ cause de_, puisque c'est le pape qui initiait ces abominations.


C'est vrai que la premire croisade a t initi par le pape. Pour renforc son autorit et rsoudre un problme local  lEurope de l'ouest. (Guerre entre seigneurs.)
Donc pas sr qu'un pape islamique soit une super ide... D'ailleurs, lextrmise/terrorisme n'est pas un problme musulman. Sinon, on parlerai du Bangladesh comme pays le plus dangereux :



> L'islam est la religion majoritaire au Bangladesh, o elle reprsente entre 88,8 %1 et 89,7 %2 de la population totale, soit environ 125 millions de personnes en 2011


Je doute que ce soit la religion en elle-mme ou la structure religieuse qui soit en cause.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.
source :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_au_Bangladesh

----------


## GPPro

> Extrait de "Al-Qada en France", de Samuel Laurent, aux ditions du Seuil (2014)


Faut voir  ne pas citer le premier dmago venu aussi... Je te conseille de te renseigner sur ce type.

----------


## Jipt

> Faut voir  ne pas citer le premier dmago venu aussi... Je te conseille de te renseigner sur ce type.


Pourquoi ? Tu penses que ce qu'il raconte c'est du bidon ? Que tout va bien dans nos belles banlieues fleuries ? Que la vie y est belle (ha ben vi, y en a tout plein qui roulent en BM...) ? Que tous ces mecs qui tiennent les murs en fait c'est des hologrammes 3D ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Dmonstration a t faite que le fanatisme du jihad islamique est irrversible.


un CQFD c'est en fin de dmonstration, l tu poses un postulat.




> L'endoctrinement est tel qu'il n'est pas possible de raisonner avec des monstres d'un telle froideur qui sont, de fait, irrcuprables.
> Et le terrorisme est une vraie guerre. Non pas une guerre de territoire, mais un guerre de population, voire un gnocide : remplacer ceux qui sont perus comme des mcrant par les fanatiques.


a c'est de la rhtorique




> Dans une guerre il n'y a pas d'anglisme  avoir. La seule solution est de tuer jusqu' la reddition. Or il est probable qu'avec un tel obscurantisme, il n'y aura jamais de cesser le feu. La solution est donc malheureusement binaire : ce sont eux qui nous aurons ou nous qui les aurons...


a doit tre l'apologie de quelque chose..tu frles les limites de la libert d'expression en appelant au massacre.




> La solution la plus efficace consiste donc  tuer la poule dans luf. Soit par la guerre sur les territoires de refuge des islamistes, soit par l'assassinat prventif des fanatiques. Et ce afin que ces terroristes ne retournent pas sur leur sol natal ou dadoption pour y commettre les pires horreurs. Il serait de fait plus efficace de reprer ceux qui partent en Syrie ou ailleurs pour s'entrainer au jihad et les abattre discrtement ds leur arrive  destination.


l c'est un appel au meurtre en bonne et due forme. Ce doit tre  peu de chose prs le discours d'endoctrinement de ces fanatiques.




> Les forces spciales des services secrets franais peuvent faire cela trs bien... Ce que ne se privent pas de faire les services secrets israliens d'ailleurs. Cela aurait aussi l'avantage de rendre quasi impossible les investigations judiciaires et par l mme une certaine mdiatisation qui renforce gnralement les ides de vengeance que ces monstres ont dans la tte.


et comme a le message est clair




> JE SUIS CHARLIE


Le pauvre

Il y a certainement une lutte  avoir contre le terrorisme " la racine", c'est  dire l o il n, l ou des populations n'ont d'autres espoirs que d'couter ces messages de haine. Le point de vue de Cyrulnick est intressant  ce sujet.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi ? Tu penses que ce qu'il raconte c'est du bidon ? Que tout va bien dans nos belles banlieues fleuries ? Que la vie y est belle (ha ben vi, y en a tout plein qui roulent en BM...) ? Que tous ces mecs qui tiennent les murs en fait c'est des hologrammes 3D ?


Entre "tout va bien dans nos belles banlieues fleuries" et "tous les musulmans de France vous dtestent", y'a un monde quand mme...

Et pour rappel, il n'y a pas QUE des musulmans en banlieues... Et pourtant, les cathos, les boudhistes et les autres, ne font pas des descentes  la kalach, donc la banlieue ne justifie pas tout.


Bien sr que tout ne vas pas bien en banlieue, mais il ne faut pas non plus essayer de faire croire aux gens que tous les musulmans hassent les franais, et que djihadiste ou non, ils aimeraient bien leur mort. Cela ne fait qu'exacerber les haines des uns envers les autres...

Surtout que :



> La pornographie, la drogue, les sodomites, lalcool, et la clbration de tout cela sur vos centaines de chanes de tl


en banlieue, ce n'est pas ce qui les gnent le plus, la plupart des jeunes d'origine arabe, (en dehors des extrmistes justement), sont rarement aussi pieux que leurs ans, et consomment drogue / alcool comme les gens d'origines autres, et matent du porno comme n'importe quel mec, faut pas rver.


En plus je vais le faire mentir, ma sur s'est convertie (pas par amour, elle n'est pas partie au bled, ni rien hein), et elle ne me hae pas, elle n'a envie de tuer personne (enfin pas  grande chelle, comme tout le monde hahaha), et ne hait pas la France et sa "tolrance", au contraire, tout comme moi, elle trouve que cela en manque encore.


D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas o il a vu des missions qui clbraient l'utilisation de drogues, d'alcool (le CSA veille pour a), de la pornographie ou autres...

Enfin bref, sans aller jusqu' dire que tout ce qu'il dit est bidon, soit l'extrait est hors contexte, soit il est srieusement xnophobe et fait un amalgame trs douteux entre musulmans et terroristes d'Al-Qada.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Votre raisonnement est faux... SI c'tait le cas, ce serait donc dans les pays les plus pauvres que l'on trouverais le plus de terroristes. Or ce n'est pas le cas...


SQLPro tu as fait une erreur dans ta requte, il y a une diffrence entre la richesse d'un pays et la richesse de ses citoyens; mme la France le dmontre de plus en plus.

----------


## kolodz

> Pourquoi ? Tu penses que ce qu'il raconte c'est du bidon ? Que tout va bien dans nos belles banlieues fleuries ? Que la vie y est belle (ha ben vi, y en a tout plein qui roulent en BM...) ? Que tous ces mecs qui tiennent les murs en fait c'est des hologrammes 3D ?





> dmagogie /de.ma.gɔ.ʒi/ fminin
> 
>     (Politique) Politique qui cherche  exploiter les passions de la multitude.


Ce qu'il dit, c'est que cette personne exagre peut-tre le trait. En particulire :



> Croyez-moi, mme les musulmans de France qui se taisent hassent votre systme jusquau bout de leurs ongles !


Pour connaitre des "musulmans", cela n'est pas vraie. Et oui, j'ai des amis musulmans... Donc sortir ce genre de propos...

----------


## nasserk

Moi je dis tout simplement calmos, ne pas faire le jeu des terroristes et des racistes (assum ou non) qui rvent de dclencher une guerre mondiale sanglante  tout prix. Ne pas provoquer btement des gens qui ont rien demander, et ne pas cder aux provocations de l'autre cot. 


P.S : Ne pas oublier, que les mmes qui disent je suis Charlie et parlent de libert d'expression sacro-sainte et totale, taient d'accord pour virer Sin quand il a ironis sur une future conversion suppose de Jean Sarkozy au Judaisme et veulent mettre Dieudo au trou..

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Moi je dis tout simplement calmos, ne pas faire le jeu des terroristes et des racistes (assum ou non) qui rvent de dclencher une guerre mondiale sanglante  tout prix. Ne pas provoquer btement des gens qui ont rien demander, et ne pas cder aux provocations de l'autre cot. 
> 
> 
> P.S : Ne pas oublier, que les mmes qui disent je suis Charlie et parlent de libert d'expression sacro-sainte et totale, taient d'accord pour virer Sin quand il a ironis sur une future conversion suppose de Jean Sarkozy au Judaisme et veulent mettre Dieudo au trou..


Ne pas oublier que la libert d'expression n'a jamais t sacro-sainte ni totale, il y a des lois  respecter, ce que Charlie Hebdo faisait. Le blasphme n'existe pas aux yeux de la justice franaise.

----------


## Zirak

> Moi je dis tout simplement calmos, ne pas faire le jeu des terroristes et des racistes (assum ou non) qui rvent de dclencher une guerre mondiale sanglante  tout prix. Ne pas provoquer btement des gens qui ont rien demander, et ne pas cder aux provocations de l'autre cot. 
> 
> 
> P.S : Ne pas oublier, que les mmes qui disent je suis Charlie et parlent de libert d'expression sacro-sainte et totale, taient d'accord pour virer Sin quand il a ironis sur une future conversion suppose de Jean Sarkozy au Judaisme et veulent mettre Dieudo au trou..


L'histoire avec Sin n'a rien  voir avec la libert d'expression, l'affaire Jean Sarkozy, a juste permis  Val de le virer car les deux ne pouvaient plus se voir, mais pour moi, c'tait plus une excuse qu'autre chose.


Concernant Dieudo, je suis d'accord, on devrait le laisser faire ses spectacles. Aprs qu'on ne veuille plus l'inviter dans les missions, c'est autre chose, mais il devrait au moins avoir le droit de faire "son mtier".

Aprs c'est tout le hors "spectacle" o je n'adhre pas  son discours, mais qu'il continue de raconter ses neries, justement, on en fait tout un foin car il y a cette histoire de censure et que cela le victimise, alors que sinon, tout le monde n'en aurait rien  faire, et il se prendrait juste procs sur procs par les asso juives qui n'ont que a  foutre et qui attaquent  tour de bras (d'ailleurs l'histoire avec Sin, c'tait en partie parti d'une plainte de la LICRA ou autre).

Aprs il ne faut pas confondre libert d'expression et "je dis tout ce que je veux, o et quand je veux", il y a des lois  respecter malgr tout (pas d'incitation  la haine, d'incitation au meurtre, diffamation, etc etc...)

----------


## Marco46

> SQLPro tu as fait une erreur dans ta requte, il y a une diffrence entre la richesse d'un pays et la richesse de ses citoyens; mme la France le dmontre de plus en plus.


Pour complter, la pauvret d'une population donne est relative au niveau de vie du pays dans laquelle elle vit.
25% de la population aux USA est sous le seuil de pauvret, alors qu'avec une revenu identique dans un pays mergent elle serait dans les classes moyennes.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Enfin bref, sans aller jusqu' dire que tout ce qu'il dit est bidon, soit l'extrait est hors contexte, soit il est srieusement xnophobe et fait un amalgame trs douteux entre musulmans et terroristes d'Al-Qada.





> Ce qu'il dit, c'est que cette personne exagre peut-tre le trait. En particulier :
> 
> Pour connaitre des "musulmans", cela n'est pas vrai. Et oui, j'ai des amis musulmans... Donc sortir ce genre de propos...


Ma source (dj cite par Paul, ici ou ailleurs)

----------


## Zirak

> Ma source (dj cite par Paul, ici ou ailleurs)


Oui donc, ce sont les dires d'un terroriste, rapport par ce mec la :




> Lautoproclam consultant international, habitu des plateaux tl et radio o il assne des vrits alarmistes sur lEtat islamique et Al-Qaeda, peine  justifier ses approximations.
> 
> Samuel Laurent nest ni chercheur, ni diplomate, ni journaliste, ni analyste, ni ancien espion. Consultant international, comme il se dfinit lui-mme, il tait totalement inconnu jusquen 2013
> 
> 
> Dans lmission de Canal +, Samuel Laurent nexpliquera jamais comment il est parvenu  ces conclusions. Le problme est que lon nen sait pas plus en lisant ses livres. Dans le dernier, publi en novembre, Samuel Laurent affirme demble que lEI compte 50 000 combattants. Soit prs de 20 000 de plus que lestimation haute de la CIA. Contact par Libration, lauteur du Seuil dit quil a fait ses propres calculs et quau final, les estimations variaient entre 40 000 et 50 000. Pourquoi, dans ce cas, prendre la fourchette haute ?
> 
> 
> "Je ne suis pas rdacteur en chef et Samuel Laurent nest pas journaliste. Cest un consultant international, ce qui veut tout dire, ou ne rien dire. Disons que cest un baroudeur". 
> ...


http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014/...igueur_1168382

http://www.arretsurimages.net/breves...a-Libe-id18339



Je pense que ce ne sont mme plus des pincettes qu'il faut prendre la ^^

----------


## mapmip

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi en termes de mauvais gout humouristique charlie a le droit d'en faire et Dieudo non.
Au fait charlie hebdo tait tout sauf anticonformiste, anti bourgeois, etc. Charlie hebo tait l'ESTABLISHMENT, tant par les partis pris,
tant par leur financement, etc

La libert d'expression c'est aussi accepter les neries de Dieudonn, pas seulement celles de CH

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ma source (dj cite par Paul, ici ou ailleurs)


j'ai cit a moi ? Attention, j'ai dit qu' mon sens les musulmans ne pouvaient se contenter d'un "pas en mon nom", j'entends aussi quand ils disent qu'ils n'ont pas  s'expliquer d'une chose qui au dpart ne vient pas d'eux...je trouve cependant que c'est une erreur. 

Je pense aussi que la religion - l'islam peut-tre plus qu'une autre, mais la religion en gnral - ne laisse pas de place au libre-arbitre. 

Et je pense aussi qu'une majorit de musulman sont autant contre le terrorisme que contre les caricatures, ce qui les places dans une situation complexe ou ils ne se sentent pas en droit de dfendre des blasphmateurs (devant dieu avant les hommes) bien que rejetant le terrorisme.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi en termes de mauvais gout humouristique charlie a le droit d'en faire et Dieudo non.
> Au fait charlie hebdo tait tout sauf anticonformiste, anti bourgeois, etc. Charlie hebo tait l'ESTABLISHMENT, tant par les partis pris,
> tant par leur financement, etc
> 
> La libert d'expression c'est aussi accepter les neries de Dieudonn, pas seulement celles de CH


il y a une *ENORME* diffrence entre les deux, dieudonn a encore lanc une polmique en se dclarant "charlie coulibaly"...il risque un procs...mais pas la vie ! Et si demain un fondamentaliste venait assassiner dieudonn sur scne, les forces de polices rechercherait l'individu de la mme faon qu'ils ont cherch les assassins de charlie. Alors je dis pas, dieudonn n'aurait peut-tre pas des funrailles nationales ni 4 millions de soutiens, mais il a la libert de s'exprimer et de rester en vie !

----------


## mapmip

L'extreme droite juive (betar, ldj, etc)  le menance de mort depuis plusieurs annes

----------


## Zirak

> ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi en termes de mauvais gout humouristique charlie a le droit d'en faire et Dieudo non.
> Au fait charlie hebdo tait tout sauf anticonformiste, anti bourgeois, etc. Charlie hebo tait l'ESTABLISHMENT,* tant par les partis pris,
> tant par leur financement, etc*


Euh lol ? Il me semble que le seul financement de Charlie, c'est ses ventes, justement la sant financire du journal, est loin d'tre bonne. C'est d'ailleurs Google qui va financer le prochain numro...

Quand aux partis pris, que cela soit dans les diffrentes religions, les diffrents partis politiques ou autre, Charlie a toujours tap sur tout le monde, donc que Charlie ait les mmes partis pris que l'"ESTABLISHMENT"...


La diffrence, c'est que Charlie, oui c'tait de l'humour et ils ne le faisaient que dans leurs publications, Dieudo c'est de l'humour pendant le spectacle, mais  ct ? 

Dieudo n'a pas t le 1er a tre attaqu pour un truc dit dans un spectacle, les autres ont assum, ont compris qu'ils taient peut-tre all un peu trop loin, et mme si ce n'tait pas forcment compltement sincre, ont prsent leurs excuses.

Le problme de Dieudo, c'est qu'il s'est pos en victime,  commencer  faire de la "provoc" (vu qu'au final, on ne saura jamais ce qu'il pense vraiment) en dehors de la scne, dans des vidos "srieuses", ce n'est donc plus de l'humour, ou du moins cela n'a plus t peru comme cela par les gens.

Dieudo avait la libert d'expression mais il y a des lois, et cela ne prvient pas de se prendre des procs au cul. La seule chose ou je suis d'accord sur Dieudo, c'est que l'on ne devrait pas lui interdire de monter sur certaines scnes et il devrait avoir le droit de faire son mtier d'"humoriste".

----------


## GPPro

> Ma source (dj cite par Paul, ici ou ailleurs)


Encore une fois, ce type est un dmago qui joue sur la peur de l'Islam et qui se fait passer pour un pseudo consultant. Vu son discours  faire peur  la mnagre de -50ans et vu que papa tait dj connu, a lui a ouvert les portes de la tl et celles d'un diteur, mais ce n'est qu'un rigolo. Et oui, je te le remettrai partout o je vois que tu cites cet nergumne.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> L'extreme droite juive (betar, ldj, etc)  le menance de mort depuis plusieurs annes


moi je ne dfend pas dieudonn qui  mon sens ne fait pas de l'humour pas drle ou de la provoc, il fait de la propagande...mais c'est pas pour cela qu'il faut le mettre  mort.

on peut comparer d'ailleurs les condamnations de dieudonn et celle de Charlie Hebdo (je ne trouve que la page sur leur site en cache Google, dsol Wikipedia ne fait pas son boulot sur ce coup l).

Par ailleurs le nombre de procs autour de dieudonn, procs qu'il n'a pas tous perdus d'ailleurs, montre vraiment la libert d'expression et ses limites juridiques. Ce n'est qu' cela que devais s'exposer Charlie Hebdo, rien de plus.

----------


## Kreepz

> Euh lol ? Il me semble que le seul financement de Charlie, c'est ses ventes, justement la sant financire du journal, est loin d'tre bonne. C'est d'ailleurs Google qui va financer le prochain numro...


Apparement il n'y aura que Google: 




> Les particuliers rivalisent ainsi avec le gant Google, dont le Fonds pour l'innovation numrique de la presse devrait dbloquer 250.000 euros en faveur de l'hebdomadaire satirique. Dans cette opration de sauvetage financier sans prcdent pour un mdia, la ministre de la Culture, Fleur Pellerin, a annonc que *l'Etat dbloquerait 1 million d'euros pour la survie du journal martyr*.


Source

----------


## mapmip

> Quand aux partis pris, que cela soit dans les diffrentes religions, les diffrents partis politiques ou autre, Charlie a toujours tap sur tout le monde, donc que Charlie ait les mmes partis pris que l'"ESTABLISHMENT"...


Moi, de ce que j'ai pu voir sur la premire de couverture de ce torchon , ca tape surtout sur les cathos et les muslims, rarement sur l'autre religion du livre...
Pas tonnant quand on sait que la plupart taient logs.

----------


## Simara1170

Le problme avec Dieudo, c'est pas tant ce qu'il dit, c'est la cible... On peut dire autant de crasse des chrtiens, il y aura un regard dsapprobateur, mais sans plus. Je veux dire les blagues  base de "les curs sont pdophiles", il y en a tout un wagon, et elles sont mieux tolres que les blagues sur les juifs...
On peut tout un tas de merde sur les musulmans (comme Charlie Hebdo), c'est pas grave, toute faon, le 11 septembre montre bien qu'ils ont raison...

Par contre tu te rclames d'tre anti-sionistes/anti-Isral, a y est, honte  toi et  ta famille sur 7 gnrations. Pourquoi? pour la Shoah? On parle bien de ce truc vcu par le peuple juif, et qu'il l'applique maintenant  la lettre en Palestine? Mais a, je le dit ici, je vais me faire allumer, je le dit dans la rue, j'ai la Licra et touche pas  mon pote qui me tombe sur le dos... Je vais verser un peu dans le strotype, mais malheureusement, les grandes banques, et les grands mdias sont dtenus en partie (plus ou moins grande, j'en sais rien, me suis pas amus  compter) par des familles juives... Et malheureusement, (ds)information et pognon sont les deux leviers les plus efficaces en ce bas monde... J'suis pas sr qu'il y ai  chercher beaucoup plus loin que a: Si dieudo se fait allumer (je prcise : je suis pas fan du type, je trouve son humour bidon, et le personnage grossier) comme a, c'est parce qu'il s'est attaqu  un poisson qui tiens tout le monde par les deux burnes, j'ai nomm l'information, et le pognon...

----------


## Ecva233

Juste pour rappel sur Dieudonn ...

Dieudo fait de l'"humour" sur les juifs et un de ses amis est Alain Soral (il me semble qu'ils ont vaguement mont un partie ou une assoc ensemble). Hors Soral est un ngationniste, remettant en cause le massacre des juifs pendant la WWII. Avec l'association des 2, on peut douter fortement du caractre purement humouristique de Dieudonn. 
Ceci  l'inverse de Charlie Hebdo ou le sarcasme, la caricature tait de l'humour (j'irai pas jusqu' dire sans arrire pense, mais pas du mme niveau que Dieudonn).

----------


## Jipt

> j'ai cit a moi ? [...]


Je ne le retrouve pas. Ce que je trouve de trs proche, c'est le 1er lien de ce post :



> les terroristes taient franais si je ne m'abuse, form au Yemen si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu...mais la relation entre ses intgristes et l'islam est une question qui n'est pas simple, je vous invite  lire ce dbat,  regarder ces dessins issus du monde arabe et cette lettre ouverte d'un musulman au monde musulman.
> 
> EDIT: et je viens de voir que la lettre ouverte a t publie il y a 3 mois !


Je vois ce qui a d se passer : j'ai suivi ton 1er lien, et comme bien souvent sur ce genre de sites, il y a sur le ct  _des liens qui pourraient m'intresser_  et c'est peut-tre (sans doute) l que je l'ai trouv. Mais il n'y est plus...
Dsol pour la confusion et l'amalgame.




> Encore une fois, ce type est un dmago qui joue sur la peur de l'Islam et qui se fait passer pour un pseudo consultant. Vu son discours  faire peur  la mnagre de -50ans et vu que papa tait dj connu, a lui a ouvert les portes de la tl et celles d'un diteur, mais ce n'est qu'un rigolo. Et oui, je te le remettrai partout o je vois que tu cites cet nergumne.


J'arrte de le citer, mais ce qui fait chichi, c'est que s'il faut tout vrifier on ne s'en sortira pas. Donc je renvoie la faute sur l'diteur en premier, et en second sur le site qui l'a cit.
Et si a continue, va falloir vrifier toutes les entres de l'Encyclopedia Universalis, --> mission impossible...

----------


## Zirak

> Moi, de ce que j'ai pu voir sur la premire de couverture de ce torchon , ca tape surtout sur les cathos et les muslims, rarement sur l'autre religion du livre...
> Pas tonnant quand on sait que la plupart taient logs.


C'est ptet que les religieux juifs se font aussi moins souvent remarquer que les deux autres ? 

Sinon, c'est comme Bouddha, il tait pas souvent en 1re page de Charlie hein...

Faut pas oublier que Charlie suivait l'actualit, c'est pas de leur faute si la religion islamiste ( cause de ces extrmistes) faisait beaucoup plus parler d'elle ces dernires annes que les autres religions.

Bientt tu vas venir nous dire qu'ils taient tous sionistes  la rdaction aussi non ? La plupart tait logs ? A ma connaissance 1 (l'conomiste), voir ptet 1 autre, mais c'est trs loin d'tre la majorit.

----------


## macslan

> C'est ptet que les religieux juifs se font aussi moins souvent remarquer que les deux autres ? 
> 
> Sinon, c'est comme Bouddha, il tait pas souvent en 1re page de Charlie hein...
> 
> Faut pas oublier que Charlie suivait l'actualit, c'est pas de leur faute si la religion islamiste ( cause de ces extrmistes) faisait beaucoup plus parler d'elle ces dernires annes que les autres religions.
> 
> Bientt tu vas venir nous dire qu'ils taient tous sionistes  la rdaction aussi non ? La plupart tait logs ? A ma connaissance 1 (l'conomiste), voir ptet 1 autre, mais c'est trs loin d'tre la majorit.


Ne pas confondre islam et islamiste 

sinon certes il y avais pas beaucoup d'actu concernant les juifs mais d'un autre cot au moindre gag les concernants tu es traiter d'antismite alors que tu peux faire des gags sur les belges, musulmans, chinois, noirs, anglais, franais, suisses, etc et on te dis rien

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Moi, de ce que j'ai pu voir sur la premire de couverture de ce torchon , ca tape surtout sur les cathos et les muslims, rarement sur l'autre religion du livre...
> Pas tonnant quand on sait que la plupart taient logs.


quelques soient leurs motivations, il est clair qu'ils en ont choqu plus d'un, plus d'une religion voir mme des athes sans doute...et alors ? a justifie un massacre ? C'est quoi ton message exactement ? je ne le comprend pas.

----------


## BenoitM

Simara1170:
Euh je ne cautionne pas la politique d'Isral mais faire des comparaisons compltement dbile dcrdibilise tout propos.
Il me semble que les Palestiens n'ont jamais t aussi nombreux, alors l'extermination des Palestiens...
Je le rpte ca ne justifie pas les morts des palestiniens mais parler d'une EXTERMINATION EST DEBILE

----------


## mapmip

> quelques soient leurs motivations, il est clair qu'ils en ont choqu plus d'un, plus d'une religion voir mme des athes sans doute...et alors ? a justifie un massacre ? C'est quoi ton message exactement ? je ne le comprend pas.


Je n'ai jamais dit que CH n'avait pas le droit de dbiter ses conneries. Pour moi ils ont parfaitement le droit de le faire.
Ce qui me drangeait c'tait le traitement d'exception appliqu  Dieudo, c'est tout !

Tout comme c'est mon droit de dire que CH fait et faisiat de la merde !

----------


## Simara1170

@ Benoit :http://www.ism-france.org/analyses/U...-article-19207
Comment dire, 1948, c'est 3 aprs la fin de la WWII, et par extension de la Shoah... Quand j'te dit que c'tait encore frais les plans des camps quand ils s'y sont mis, c'est pas du flan... 
Le but tait de faire une une "puration ethnique" (si a te rappelle quelque chose comme expression...) au sein de la rgion Isral ( l'poque ce n'est pas encore un pays  part entire) pour pouvoir avoir une majorit crasante de juif, et faire passer un vote d'indpendance haut la main...
Suite  a, on observe depuis la cration de l'tat Isral en tant que tel un grignotement de la Palestine progressif (je crois qu'ils ont bouff dans les 60% du territoire palestinien  force...). Donc non, la comparaison n'est pas dbile : ils ont pris exemple sur ce qu'ils ont subis et l'ont suivis  la lettre ou presque (il est devenu assez difficile depuis 1945 de se procurer du Zyklon y parat...Aujourd'hui, ils font a au phosphore, a a l'avantage de ne rien dtruire, sauf les palestiniens, et ce en milieu ouvert, on arrte pas le progrs hein...)

----------


## BenoitM

Vu que la population palestiniennes est passe de  1 200 000   4 000 000 palestiniens. Je pense qu'il devrait changer de technique.
Et bon une population qui tripl en 50 ans. Pour de l'extermination, c'est pas trs efficace.

Sans compter que ce n'est "que" la population des territoires palestiniens et qu'il y a encore tous ceux qui vive hors de la palestinne.

C'est quand mme malheureux qu'avec tant de moyens militaires, des tonnes de bombes, des armes nuclaire, du phosphore, il n'arrive pas  faire mieux...

----------


## Simara1170

http://info-palestine.net/spip.php?article14847
Voui, c'est sr que a envie...
Le ngationnisme de la Shoah est illgal, par contre,  te lire, celui du gnocide Palestinien ne l'est pas, voire est encourag...




> Sans compter que ce n'est "que" la population des territoires palestiniens et qu'il y a encore tous ceux qui vive hors de la palestinne.


Je propose qu'un tue tout les Belges vivant en Belgique... C'est pas grave, y'a tout les expatris  ct... Tu te rend compte du ridicule et de l'inhumanit du discours que tu tiens?

----------


## mapmip

> C'est ptet que les* religieux juifs* se font aussi moins souvent remarquer que les deux autres ?


Pitetre que la quasi totalit mdia occidentaux mainstream sont la proprit  de certains groupes financiers dont les proprios sont d'une certaine
obdience et ont une certaine vision du monde...

----------


## Traroth2

> Je dis ouvertement que l'on a le droit de ne pas croire et je ne dis nul par que l'on doit se taire lorsque l'on ne croit pas !
> 
> Je demande juste du respect pour les croyants et les textes auxquels ils se rfrent.


Voila, *exactement*. Et le respect pour les non-croyants, il devient quoi ???

----------


## Traroth2

> Les 3 assassins de la semaine dernire sont beaucoup le produit de la politique intrieur franaise depuis des dcennies. Qui leur explique qu'ils ne sont que des victimes, que l'on assistent  longueur de temps et a, a fait perdre toute dignit, on a l'impression de ne plus tre qu'un mendiant et a marginalise.
> Mais surtout, la France est victime de son pass colonialiste qui ne sera j'ai l'impression jamais pardonn.


Ah, la belle mythologie de droite que l'assistanat !

Si ces mecs taient victimes de quelque chose, c'est d'un monde o en 2014/2015, les jeunes ne valent plus rien, o on n'offre plus aucune perspective d'avenir, plus aucun espoir d'une vie meilleure, plus aucune possibilit de s'en sortir par des moyens honntes. Vers 2006-2007, on nous parlait dj de "gnration perdue", et maintenant, on fait semblant d'tre tonn ??? C'est de l'hypocrisie pure et simple.

Si tu nais noir ou arabe dans un quartier dfavoris, la socit franaise ne veut pas de toi. Ds la naissance. Tu seras chmeur, et "ascension sociale", a voudra dire trouver un boulot de manoeuvre sur un chantier ou d'boueur  l'arrire d'un camion-poubelle. A vie. C'est CA, la vrit.

----------


## Traroth2

> Votre raisonnement est faux... SI c'tait le cas, ce serait donc dans les pays les plus pauvres que l'on trouverais le plus de terroristes. Or ce n'est pas le cas...
> 
> Dmonstration 
> 
> (...)


Commencez par dmontrer que cette premire proposition est vraie, et on en reparle.

Je ne vois pas du tout en quoi l'ide les pays les plus pauvres seraient mcaniquement les pays les plus gnrateurs de terrorisme dcoulerait de manire logique de mon raisonnement.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu peux le dire, simplement. Tu n'as pas le dire comme si tu dtiens l'ultime vrit et que tout les autres sont dans le faut.


Je suis agnostique. Pour moi, il n'y a pas de vrit ultime, justement. Ou s'il y en a une, elle est hors de porte pour les tres humains, comme notre monde est hors de porte pour les personnages d'un jeu vido, pour faire une comparaison un peu audacieuse.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Si tu nais noir ou arabe dans un quartier dfavoris, la socit franaise ne veut pas de toi. Ds la naissance. Tu seras chmeur, et "ascension sociale", a voudra dire trouver un boulot de manoeuvre sur un chantier ou d'boueur  l'arrire d'un camion-poubelle. A vie. C'est CA, la vrit.


oui, tu as le choix entre tre un petit btard de banlieue ou un gros encul de terroriste...j'ai toujours pens que pour que les citoyens respectent la socit, il faut que la socit les respectent.

mais a n'est pas vrai que pour les noir et les arabes, c'est vrai pour tout citoyen franais...mme si, comme disait Coluche, y'en a pour qui c'est plus difficile.

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi je dis tout simplement calmos, ne pas faire le jeu des terroristes et des racistes (assum ou non) qui rvent de dclencher une guerre mondiale sanglante  tout prix. Ne pas provoquer btement des gens qui ont rien demander, et ne pas cder aux provocations de l'autre cot. 
> 
> 
> P.S : Ne pas oublier, que les mmes qui disent je suis Charlie et parlent de libert d'expression sacro-sainte et totale, taient d'accord pour virer Sin quand il a ironis sur une future conversion suppose de Jean Sarkozy au Judaisme et veulent mettre Dieudo au trou..


D'accord avec la premire partie. Pour la deuxime, NON, tout le monde n'tait pas contre Sin. Et mettre Sin et Dieudonn dans le mme sac, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.

Ca peut paraitre trange, mais quand on se veut un tat de droit, le respect des lois, a veut dire quelque chose. Est-ce que Dieudonn respecte la loi ? Clairement non. Certains de ses propos sont clairement antismites, et c'est interdit. On peut le dplorer (je le dplore, personnellement. Je suis pour la libert de profrer les pires horreurs tant qu'elles n'attaquent pas de personnes en particulier), mais _dura lex, sed lex_.

Le cas de Sin est totalement diffrent, et l'accusation d'antismitisme et le licenciement qui s'en est suivi taient totalement infonds et injustes, ce que la justice a d'ailleurs confirm en accordant 80.000 euros de dommages et intrts  Sin, aggravs  90.000 euros en appel. Philippe Val, alors directeur de Charlie Hebdo, a pris cette dcision pour complaire  Sarkozy, et il porte l'entire responsabilit de ce qui s'est pass. Charlie Hebdo a vu ses ventes s'effondrer et a bien failli ne pas s'en relever. Il a t rcompens de sa flagornerie en devenant directeur de France Inter, ensuite. O il a immdiatement ject Stphane Guillon et Didier Porte, toujours pour la mme raison : le dplaisir prsidentiel...

----------


## Traroth2

> oui, tu as le choix entre tre un petit btard de banlieue ou un gros encul de terroriste...j'ai toujours pens que pour que les citoyens respectent la socit, il faut que la socit les respectent.
> 
> mais a n'est pas vrai que pour les noir et les arabes, c'est vrai pour tout citoyen franais...mme si, comme disait Coluche, y'en a pour qui c'est plus difficile.


C'est bien a l'ide.

----------


## Zirak

> Pitetre que la quasi totalit mdia occidentaux mainstream sont la proprit  de certains groupes financiers dont les proprios sont d'une certaine
> obdience et ont une certaine vision du monde...


Et bizarrement, ceux qui ne leur appartiennent pas, ou qui ne sont pas mainstream, ou qui ne sont pas occidentaux, n'ont pas grand chose  dire non plus, d'ailleurs mme sur internet,  part ces ternelles histoires complotistes et la Palestine, y'a pas bien souvent des actualits sur des dbordements de juifs, mais surement que tout l'internet appartient aux juifs aussi ?

Dsol, mais autant je ne renie pas une certaine main mise de personnes juives sur des hautes fonctions un peu partout (mais bon, je peux pas leur reprocher d'avoir t assez malin pour y arriver et y rester, on a qu' tre moins cons lol), autant je suis bien loin de bercer dans ton espce d'tat d'esprit complotiste / illuminatiste / antisioniste et autres sujets de paranoa aige  la Dieudo.

Il y a un juste milieu entre les deux, et je me trouve la.


Enfin bref, tu ne peux pas rfuter que ces dernires annes, les terroristes islamiques ont plus fait parler d'eux que les juifs, c'est donc normal qu'on les voit plus souvent en couverture que ces derniers.


@macslan : je ne confond pas islam et islamiste, l'un est une religion, et l'autre une personne qui pratique cette religion, j'aurais mme du dire "islamique" dans la phrase en question.

Quand au fait de se faire attaquer, je ne vois pas o est le soucis ? Soit tu perds le procs c'est donc que globalement, oui tes paroles taient antismites, soit ce n'est pas le cas, et il ne t'arrive rien...

Typiquement, le cas de Sin justement, qui a t dclar non coupable.


Donc oui, les associations juives font du zle, et attaque un peu trop souvent n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi, mais si tu n'as rien  te reprocher, si elles ont envie de perdre leur temps (et de l'argent), c'est leur problme...

----------


## goomazio

> Juste pour rappel sur Dieudonn ...
> 
> Dieudo fait de l'"humour" sur les juifs et un de ses amis est Alain Soral (il me semble qu'ils ont vaguement mont un partie ou une assoc ensemble). Hors Soral est un ngationniste, remettant en cause le massacre des juifs pendant la WWII. Avec l'association des 2, on peut douter fortement du caractre purement humouristique de Dieudonn. 
> Ceci  l'inverse de Charlie Hebdo ou le sarcasme, la caricature tait de l'humour (j'irai pas jusqu' dire sans arrire pense, mais pas du mme niveau que Dieudonn).



"Remettant en cause le massacre des juifs pendant la WWII"...




> Moi je crois en l'existence des chambres  gaz... Bah, dj parce que c'est obligatoire...


 C'est pas drle a, comme rponse  ceux qui pensent dur comme fer que l'Histoire est comme on nous la raconte et pas autrement ?


Il parle aussi de Fernand Nathan pour nous demander qui crit l'Histoire ?




> L'histoire elle est crite par les vainqueurs. Le perdant il crit rien du tout le mec, il a pas l'temps il est dans les ruines. Crois moi bien, il est l il a mme pas d'froc. t'cris pas l'histoire le cul  l'air !
> 
> 
> Le vainqueur il est  l'aise, il a mang tout ce qu'il pouvait lui : "Burp ! Abdula ! Alors euh, ramne un stylo qu'on crive un truc"



On ne doute pas du caractre "purement" humoristique de Dieudo, on sait qu'il fait de l'humour "qui fait rflchir" pas comme les grandes surfaces de l'humour : http://youtu.be/io-ovMmgufk?t=1m50s


Sinon, vous parliez de ngationnisme. Y-a-t'il seulement un seul sujet indiscutable sur terre ? CH attaquait les juifs, ils le faisait tellement que quand on reprend des Unes de CH pour en faire un patchwork, la seule qui parle des Juifs est une parodie qui n'a pas t faite ni diffuse par CH.




Moi non plus, je ne viens pas vous dire quoi penser. Je ne fais que donner mon avis en l'expliquant pour que des gens me comprennent... Mince, suis-je en train d'inciter  la haine ?  :8O:

----------


## macslan

> @macslan : je ne confond pas islam et islamiste, l'un est une religion, et l'autre une personne qui pratique cette religion, j'aurais mme du dire "islamique" dans la phrase en question.
> 
> Quand au fait de se faire attaquer, je ne vois pas o est le soucis ? Soit tu perds le procs c'est donc que globalement, oui tes paroles taient antismites, soit ce n'est pas le cas, et il ne t'arrive rien...
> 
> Typiquement, le cas de Sin justement, qui a t dclar non coupable.
> 
> 
> Donc oui, les associations juives font du zle, et attaque un peu trop souvent n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi, mais si tu n'as rien  te reprocher, si elles ont envie de perdre leur temps (et de l'argent), c'est leur problme...


Justement une personne qui pratique l'islam est un musulman et pas un islamiste

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon, vous parliez de ngationnisme. Y-a-t'il seulement un seul sujet indiscutable sur terre ? CH attaquait les juifs, ils le faisait tellement que quand on reprend des Unes de CH pour en faire un patchwork, la seule qui parle des Juifs est une parodie qui n'a pas t faite ni diffuse par CH.


Bah faut engueuler ceux qui ont fait le choix pour le patchwork, pas Charlie.

Quelques exemples de couv de Charlie sur les juifs :

http://alyaexpress-news.com/2015/01/...-charly-hebdo/

Sauf que les juifs quand cela ne leur plait pas, ils font des procs, ils font pas des attentats.

----------


## goomazio

> Et bizarrement, ceux qui ne leur appartiennent pas, ou qui ne sont pas mainstream, ou qui ne sont pas occidentaux, n'ont pas grand chose  dire non plus, d'ailleurs mme sur internet,  part ces ternelles histoires complotistes et la Palestine, y'a pas bien souvent des actualits sur des dbordements de juifs, mais surement que tout l'internet appartient aux juifs aussi ?


Grgory Chelli alias Ulcan, la LDJ, des izraliens racistes, ... Et sinon, on pourrait presque dire que tout l'internet appartient aux juifs (Facebook, Google, ...) mais on s'en moque au final. Grand bien leur face  ceux qui ont russi (surtout quand on sait que pour russir il faut tre un sacr requin...)





> autant je suis bien loin de bercer dans ton espce d'tat d'esprit complotiste / illuminatiste / antisioniste et autres sujets de paranoa aige  la Dieudo.


Et franc-maon, pardi !

----------


## Zirak

> Justement une personne qui pratique l'islam est un musulman et pas un islamiste


Ah oui ok, je n'tais pas la dessus, j'tais plus sur une faute de franais dans ma phrase  ::aie:: 

Mais oui, je ne confond pas les musulmans dans leur globalit avec les extrmistes si c'est cela le problme, malgr que je l'ai mal exprim j'en convient volontiers, mais cela ne changeait pas le fond de l'intervention dans laquelle tu as relev cette "coquille", je pense que tu as compris ce que je voulais dire, mais merci de le prciser quand mme, cela clarifiera la chose pour les autres qui aurait pu se mprendre galement sur mon propos.

----------


## Zirak

> Grgory Chelli alias Ulcan, la LDJ, des izraliens racistes, ...


ET ?

C'est pour montrer quoi ? Qu'il y a aussi des "affaires juives" ? Ai-je dis le contraire ? 

j'ai juste dis qu'il tait normal de voir plus souvent des couv' sur les islamistes que sur les juifs, ceux-ci tant plus souvent dans l'actu, je n'ai pas dis que les juifs taient irrprochable ou tous des saints...

Je ne suis ni juif, ni pro-juif, et je n'essai pas de prendre leur dfense  tout prix.


C'est a qui me fait marrer avec les fans  Dieudo / Soral, c'est que si ca continues dans 1h je me faire traiter de sioniste et on va venir faire des quenelles devant ma porte ?

Encore une fois, il y a un juste milieu entre les sionistes et les antisionistes, y'a tout pleins de gens qui ne sont pas pour ou contre les juifs, qui ne font pas que soit tout remettre en cause, soit toujours les dfendre, etc etc

Vous tes tellement dans votre parano, que forcment, le mec pas d'accord, il fait parti de l'autre camp, un peu comme les terroristes en fait...

----------


## BenoitM

> http://info-palestine.net/spip.php?article14847
> Voui, c'est sr que a envie...
> Le ngationnisme de la Shoah est illgal, par contre,  te lire, celui du gnocide Palestinien ne l'est pas, voire est encourag...
> 
> 
> Je propose qu'un tue tout les Belges vivant en Belgique... C'est pas grave, y'a tout les expatris  ct... Tu te rend compte du ridicule et de l'inhumanit du discours que tu tiens?


Parce qu'il n'y a pas de gnocide sur les Palestiniens.Il y a des actes grave et illgaux mais pas de gnocide.
Si on tue *tous* les Belges de Belgique il y aura gnocide.
Si la France envahie la Belgique et bombarde la Belgique et qu'il y a des milliers de mort ce ne sera pas un gnocide!
Au pire des crimes contre l'humanit mais pas un gnocide.
Il faut avoir la mesure des proportions quand mme.

----------


## Traroth2

> "Remettant en cause le massacre des juifs pendant la WWII"...
> 
>  C'est pas drle a, comme rponse  ceux qui pensent dur comme fer que l'Histoire est comme on nous la raconte et pas autrement ?
> 
> 
> Il parle aussi de Fernand Nathan pour nous demander qui crit l'Histoire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieudonn n'est plus du tout un humoriste. Il a un agenda politique propre et ne se rfugie derrire son statut d'humoriste que quand on le met en difficult, comme un gros lche.

----------


## mapmip

> Donc oui, les associations juives font du zle, et attaque un peu trop souvent n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi, mais si tu n'as rien  te reprocher, si elles ont envie de perdre leur temps (et de l'argent), c'est leur problme...


J'aurais plutot dit le contraire, c'est financierement tres rentable d'attaquer en justice  toute berzingue !

----------


## deuche

Oui, enfin la bande de Gaza, ce n'est pas non plus la premire destination touristique du monde hein !
C'est quand mme une prison  ciel ouvert avec des murs de 8m de haut et interdiction d'aller au del de deux miles nautique ct mer.

La bande de Gaza c'est minuscule, c'est tellement petit que la densit y est 10 fois plus lev qu'au Japon par exemple.

On est quand mme face  un peuple opprim, qui fait des actes de terrorisme ou de resistance selon l'angle sous lequel vous observez le phnomne.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Bah faut engueuler ceux qui ont fait le choix pour le patchwork, pas Charlie.
> 
> Quelques exemples de couv de Charlie sur les juifs :
> 
> http://alyaexpress-news.com/2015/01/...-charly-hebdo/
> 
> Sauf que les juifs quand cela ne leur plait pas, ils font des procs, ils font pas des attentats.


l'humour est trs prsent chez les juifs, notamment l'autodrision. De plus Catholiques et juifs se moquent d'eux-mmes.

Aprs je ne demande mme pas aux musulmans de faire preuve d'humour, juste aux islamistes d'arrter de tuer les autres.

----------


## deuche

> Dieudonn n'est plus du tout un humoriste. Il a un agenda politique propre et ne se rfugie derrire son statut d'humoriste que quand on le met en difficult, comme un gros lche.


Il remplit quand mme les Znith et c'est le seul  renouveller son spectacle chaque anne.
Des sketches comme le cancert sont extrmement drle par exemple.

C'est domage qu'il fasse une fixation sur les juifs, parce que c'est quelqu'un qui a beaucoup de talent par ailleurs.
Alors ne dites pas qu'il ne fait rire personnes, il fait un carton plein  tout ses spectacles et je peux vous garantir que son publique c ene sont pas des fachos en rangers.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aurais plutot dit le contraire, c'est financierement tres rentable d'attaquer en justice  toute berzingue !


C'est trs rentable, si tu es sur de ton coup, et que tu gagnes.

Si tu attaques tout le monde  l'arrache, et que la justice dclare l'accus innocent, d'une part, tu peux / vas te retrouver  payer ses frais d'avocats  lui en plus des tiens, tu perds le fric que tu aurais pu gagner en faisant autre chose qu'en passant ta ou tes journe(s) au tribunal / avec tes avocats, etc etc et surtout, tu prend le risque que l'accus se retourne contre toi et t'attaque pour diffamation. Et puis on est pas aux USA, tu gagnes pas 10 millions par procs non plus.

J'ai du mal  voir ou c'est rentable d'attaquer  toute berzingue ?

----------


## Simara1170

> Parce qu'il n'y a pas de gnocide sur les Palestiniens.Il y a des actes grave et illgaux mais pas de gnocide.
> Si on tue *tous* les Belges de Belgique il y aura gnocide.
> Si la France envahie la Belgique et bombarde la Belgique et qu'il y a des milliers de mort ce ne sera pas un gnocide!
> Au pire des crimes contre l'humanit mais pas un gnocide.
> Il faut avoir la mesure des proportions quand mme.


http://www.ajib.fr/2014/08/camps-de-concentration-gaza/
Sinon, elles vont bien tes illres?
Et ah oui, en fait les nazis n'ont pas fait de gnocide juif, puisqu'ils ne les ont pas *tous* tus. Ah bah en fait on me dit que si (la preuve, ils ont leur propre tat et font la mme chose  d'autres). C'est quoi la diffrence, tu m'expliques s'il te plat, j'ai du mal  la voir...

Ah, mais non j'y suis, pour qu'il y ai gnocide (ou tentative de gnocide), il faut des chambres  gaz, pilonner les civils  coup d'artillerie, c'est pas du gnocide, c'est des dgts collatraux...  2000 morts sur six mois, et ce depuis 20 ans, ce n'est rien, une goutte d'eau parmi la population, qui n'a plus ni lectricit, ni eau potable (Isral ayant dtruit le seule centrale de gaza, l'usine de dessalage de l'eau de mer, et les rservoir d'eau potable, qui ne sont d'ailleurs pas des objectifs militaires, accessoirement), ni toit sur la tte en fait, puisque la bande gaza n'est plus qu'un immense champ de ruine. Mais c'est juste "des actes graves et illgaux" (y'en a qui ont t condamn  mort au procs de Nuremberg pour moins que a si jamais...)

@deuche: pour remplir les Znith, il va avoir du mal Dieudo, vu que le PDG de la bote qui gre les Zniths a dit qu'il ne voulait plus de lui dans ses salles   ::aie::

----------


## goomazio

> Quelques exemples de couv de Charlie sur les juifs :
> 
> http://alyaexpress-news.com/2015/01/...-charly-hebdo/
> 
> Sauf que les juifs quand cela ne leur plait pas, ils font des procs, ils font pas des attentats.


Facile  dire...

Sinon, caricatures parlant de juifs, OK, mais critiquant des juifs ? 

*Est-il bien prudent de construire des centrales nuclaires  ct des synagogues ?* Celui l me semble clairement anti-musulman (ce sont eux qui sont susceptibles de faire exploser une synagogue ? Ou j'ai l'esprit vraiment mal tourn ?).

*Enfin on peut le dire : Hitler, Super Sympa :* CH nous dit qu'on peut enfin rire des juifs ? En gros, ceux qui rient des juifs sont surtout des nazis. Cette vanne me semble pas tre le plus gros clich sur les juifs (s'il remet en cause la Shoa, c'est vague).

*Arretez-tout, Dieu n'existe pas* : un truc qui met sur le mme pied d'galit Palestiniens et Israliens, mme si c'est probablement une insulte pour Netanyahou, je ne trouve pas a mchant pour quelqu'un d'extrieur.

Je ne prtends pas comprendre tous leurs dessins, mais je les trouves gentils.





> C'est a qui me fait marrer avec les fans  Dieudo / Soral, c'est que si ca continues dans 1h je me faire traiter de sioniste et on va venir faire des quenelles devant ma porte ?


Pas par moi en tout cas. Mais ce comportement arrive avec tous les fans. Un fan de BFMTV pourra trs bien me traiter d'antismite complotiste bisounours en portant plainte contre moi pour antismitisme. D'ailleurs, c'est "tous les mdias qui le font" et ce  la moindre occasion en plus.





> j'ai juste dis qu'il tait normal de voir plus souvent des couv' sur les islamistes que sur les juifs, ceux-ci tant plus souvent dans l'actu, je n'ai pas dis que les juifs taient irrprochable ou tous des saints...


Faut dire que tout ce qui est fait par des musulmans intgristes, comme le 11 septembre, je le vois comme un complot orquestr par l'tat pour diaboliser l'islam. Et beaucoup d'histoires diffuses par la bande  Soral concernant des juifs ne sont pas abordes par les mdias mainstream (on pourrait au moins avoir des dbats contradictoires et pas l'ternel refrain sur le nazisme/racisme sans preuve).






> Vous tes tellement dans votre parano, que forcment, le mec pas d'accord, il fait parti de l'autre camp, un peu comme les terroristes en fait...


Je sais bien que tout n'est pas binaire mais on s'en moque de toutes les nuances vu que TOUT est rejet en bloque par le "pouvoir en place", sans nuance aucune (ah si, Dieudo tait trs drle, quand ils ne prenaient pas au premier degr ce qu'il disait ironiquement).

----------


## goomazio

> Dieudonn n'est plus du tout un humoriste.





> Il remplit quand mme les Znith et c'est le seul  renouveller son spectacle chaque anne.
> Des sketches comme le cancert sont extrmement drle par exemple.


Il ferait rire mais ne serait plus un humoriste. C'est une histoire de discours politique/manipulation ? Quand on profite de sa tribune d'humoriste pour faire passer des messages personnels ? Tout a est fort vague.

C'est probablement Dieudo qui a crit une partie de la page Wikipedia Humour : 




> Lhumour peut tre employ dans diffrents buts et peut, par exemple, se rvler pdagogique ou militant.





> L'humour est aussi souvent un moyen pour un groupe ou une personne soumis  de fortes pressions sociales ou  de fortes contraintes de s'en chapper. Il peut galement tre militant.L'humour est un art contributif au discours de la sagesse et au travail de la culture. Les rires qu'il provoque lvent alors  la lucidit9.




La partie juste au dessus de cette partie est pas mal aussi : 




> le rire, constat chez certaines races de singes, est avant tout le rictus, c'est--dire un soulvement des lvres afin de montrer lesdents ; il pourrait donc tre une forme de violence dtourne, une inclination  l'agression rsume en une grimace


Jackpot, voil la dfinition qui convient  l'humour de Dieudonn.  ::?:

----------


## mapmip

bientt, on ne pourra plus critiquer les SSII et le syntec sous pretexte
que ce sont des juifs qui en sont les dirigeants !


- les SSII sont des marchands de viande !
- bouh, antiismite !

----------


## BenoitM

> http://www.ajib.fr/2014/08/camps-de-concentration-gaza/
> Sinon, elles vont bien tes illres?
> Et ah oui, en fait les nazis n'ont pas fait de gnocide juif, puisqu'ils ne les ont pas *tous* tus. Ah bah en fait on me dit que si (la preuve, ils ont leur propre tat et font la mme chose  d'autres). C'est quoi la diffrence, tu m'expliques s'il te plat, j'ai du mal  la voir...
> 
> Ah, mais non j'y suis, pour qu'il y ai gnocide (ou tentative de gnocide), il faut des chambres  gaz, pilonner les civils  coup d'artillerie, c'est pas du gnocide, c'est des dgts collatraux...  2000 morts sur six mois, et ce depuis 20 ans, ce n'est rien, une goutte d'eau parmi la population, qui n'a plus ni lectricit, ni eau potable (Isral ayant dtruit le seule centrale de gaza, l'usine de dessalage de l'eau de mer, et les rservoir d'eau potable, qui ne sont d'ailleurs pas des objectifs militaires, accessoirement), ni toit sur la tte en fait, puisque la bande gaza n'est plus qu'un immense champ de ruine. Mais c'est juste "des actes graves et illgaux" (y'en a qui ont t condamn  mort au procs de Nuremberg pour moins que a si jamais...)
> 
> @deuche: pour remplir les Znith, il va avoir du mal Dieudo, vu que le PDG de la bote qui gre les Zniths a dit qu'il ne voulait plus de lui dans ses salles


A part que dans les camps de concentration il y a avait plus de mort que de vivant.
Je dit et redis la condition des palestiniens est inadmissible mais on ne peut la compar  un gnocide on parle de crime de guerre.

2000 morts en 6 mois ? Sur 2 millions d'habitants encore plus concentrer que les japonais (au fait tu sais le japon c'est pas si peupl, tu as plein de zone non habitable) sont vraiment pas dou ces Isral. Ca doit tre le peuple le plus bte du monde. Ils font un gnocide sur une population la plus concentrer du monde. Concentrer sur 20K et n'arrive mme pas a tuer plus de monde que l'Etat Islamique. 
Il devrait demand conseil  Bashar 200.000 morts dans le conflit syrien. 
Au mexicain 27 199 morts par ans.
Boko haram  2 000 par an (sans tank, sans avions, sans artillerie)
2000 morts en 6 mois de guerre.  = 4000 morts par an.
Sur une population de 1.7 millions j'arrondis ca   2.0 millions ca fait 200 morts par 100.000  habitants (je rpete encore et toujours que c'est 4000 mort de trop)  mais en Afrique du sud on est  60 morts par an pour 100 000 habitants. En Russie  30 morts par an, Brsil 25 morts par an (merci wiki). Franchement quand on fait un gnocide n'arriver  faire  peine plus de victimes que la "simple criminalit".

----------


## Escapetiger

Pour rebondir sur les termes du post "quelle raction avoir aprs "Charlie Hebdo ? ", un panorama du NouvelObs

"Charlie", la France, l'islam: essayer de rflchir aprs la catastrophe 

Revue de presse de ce qui a t crit  travers le monde, aprs l'attentat qui a frapp l'hebdomadaire satirique. 

http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/actual...tastrophe.html

"La peur de la religion" par Salman Rushdie (crivain)

"Rien  voir avec lislam ?" par Pierre Jourde (crivain)

"L'amalgame va se renforcer" par Malek Chebel (essayiste)

"Les assassins ne paraissent forts que parce que nous sommes faibles" par Jacques Sapir (conomiste)

"Un mouvement dangereux et cruel" par Ayaan Hirsi Ali (crivain nerlandaise et somalienne)

"Nous allons tenter d'expliquer que" par George Packer (journaliste au "New Yorker")  

"J'ai honte" par Ersu Ablak (journaliste au quotidien turc "Hrriyet")

"Ceux que nous blmons" par Abderrahman al-Rached (directeur du quotidien moyen-oriental Asharq Al-Awsat ) 

"Quelque chose de typiquement franais" par la rdaction du "Guardian"

"L'exact oppos de ce qu'tait 'Charlie'" par Arthur Goldhammer (crivain et traducteur)

"Irresponsabilit ditoriale" par Tony Barber (rdacteur en chef au "Financial Times")

"Les trois connards, je vous emmerde" par Titiou Lecoq (crivain)

----------


## Simara1170

@Benoit M:



> gnocide [nom masculin] :
>     Crime contre l'humanit tendant  la destruction totale ou partielle d'un groupe national, ethnique, racial ou religieux ; sont qualifis de gnocide les atteintes volontaires  la vie,  l'intgrit physique ou psychique, la soumission  des conditions d'existence mettant en pril la vie du groupe, les entraves aux naissances et les transferts forcs d'enfants qui visent  un tel but.


Les actions d'Isral entre dans cette dfinition, quoi que t'en dise. Y'a pas de notion d'efficacit, y'a juste la notion de volont. Et la volont d'Isral, c'est de virer tout les Palestiniens, par la dportation ou le meurtre, point barre. T'es d'accord ou pas, en attendant, j'ouvre mon dico, et le dico il me donne raison...

----------


## Saverok

> @Benoit M:
> 
> 
> Les actions d'Isral entre dans cette dfinition, quoi que t'en dise. Y'a pas de notion d'efficacit, y'a juste la notion de volont. Et la volont d'Isral, c'est de virer tout les Palestiniens, par la dportation ou le meurtre, point barre. T'es d'accord ou pas, en attendant, j'ouvre mon dico, et le dico il me donne raison...


Le but d'Isral n'est pas d'exterminer les Palestiniens.
C'est totalement faux.
Isral cherche  occuper un territoire (lgalement ou pas, c'est un autre dbat)
C'est de la colonisation
Aprs, il s'avre qu'il y a un peuple qui occupe dj ce territoire, il faut donc le dporter ailleurs et c'est l qu'il y a affrontement, morts, vengeances, attentats, rpliques, etc. Bref, la spirale de la violence

La dfinition que tu donnes s'applique galement aux Palestiniens envers les Israliens, ils sont juste moins "_performants_"

C'est une guerre et tu as 2 adversaires et des morts des 2 cts

----------


## Jipt

> (...) C'est une guerre et tu as 2 adversaires et des morts des 2 cts


a me fait penser  ce dessin qu'on rencontre parfois en entreprise, ces deux tas de foin et ces deux nes attachs de telle sorte qu'ils ne peuvent pas atteindre les tas de foin *sauf s'ils s'organisent* !

Alors les boulets dont vous causez, ils ne pourraient pas s'entendre une bonne fois pour toutes et s'organiser, au lieu de tout casser et de se pourrir la vie et leur environnement depuis bientt 70 ans ?

Ils sont lourds, quoi, et il nous cassent le moral ; c'est lassant...

----------


## Simara1170

> Le but d'Isral n'est pas d'exterminer les Palestiniens.
> C'est totalement faux.
> Isral cherche  occuper un territoire (lgalement ou pas, c'est un autre dbat)
> C'est de la colonisation
> Aprs, il s'avre qu'il y a un peuple qui occupe dj ce territoire, il faut donc le dporter ailleurs et c'est l qu'il y a affrontement, morts, vengeances, attentats, rpliques, etc. Bref, la spirale de la violence
> 
> La dfinition que tu donnes s'applique galement aux Palestiniens envers les Israliens, ils sont juste moins "_performants_"
> 
> C'est une guerre et tu as 2 adversaires et des morts des 2 cts


C'est totalement faux... Mouais, donc les bombes au phosphore, a doit tre pour les clairer la nuit je suppose... Le gouvernement qui propose de noyer Gaza sous une nue de bombe, et d'vacuer dcombres et cadavres ensuite, c'est juste pour la rhtorique et l'emphase je suppose (une figure de style redondante depuis 60 ans quand mme). D'ailleurs, en parlant de a, on parle des mines antipersonnels qu'Isral a pos dans le Sina pour viter l'immigration Soudanaise? Un peu radical le moyen mis en uvre, non?

Pour l'occupation du territoire, sa lgitimit est malheureusement le mme dbat, car le cur du problme: Isral a trs trs largement dpass les frontires qu'on lui a attribu  sa cration. Je trouve la cration mme d'Isral illgitime, mais en soi, je peux admettre. Ce que jadmets pas en revanche, c'est la politique de "on m'a donn la main, je bouffe le bras" qui est elle absolument illgale.
Accessoirement, la guerre mene par Isral est condamnable aux yeux de la justice internationale (peut-tre pour a qu'Isral ne voulait pas que la Palestine devienne observatrice  ::whistle2:: ):

les 6 principes d'une dclaration de guerre:
Premier principe : le casus belli:  Dclarer le point sur lequel porte le diffrend et formuler ses revendications. _Le casus Belli d'Isral est de revendiquer une terre qui ne lui a jamais appartenu : c'est condamnable_Accepter la mdiation d'une tierce nation pour viter une guerre. _Refus systmatique d'Isral d'avoir un intervenant extrieur_ Dclarer la guerre, et donner un ultimatum avant de commencer une attaque._Jamais respect par Isral, quelque soit la guerre qu'ils ont dclar. Ils ont aussi fait le coup de se prsenter sur le champ de bataille, avec leur MBT tourelle  l'envers (signe de rdition) avant d'attaquer  revers, c'est condamnable aussi)_Respecter les ambassadeurs._Peut-tre le seul point qui a t respect, peut-tre grce aux murs de 8 mtres de haut qui empche les Palestiniens de traverser?_Respecter les trves et les lieux d'asiles. _Un hpital est un lieu d'asile, et pourtant c'est les premire cible d'Isral..._Ne pas nuire plus qu'il n'est ncessaire. _Usage de bombe au phosphore, catalogu comme arme chimique, je dois dvelopper?_

On attend de leur adversaire de respecter une rgle que les attaquants n'ont jamais mis en oeuvre? Et pour a on les dnoncent comme coupables? C'est vrai j'avais oubli, depuis 1945 un juif ne peux plus tre coupable de quoi que ce soit, c'est anti-smite de dire qu'un juif est coupable...

Mon point de vue sur ce qu'il faudrait faire : noyer Isral sous un dluge de phosphore et d'agent orange... Bah quoi? C'est dans leurs lois (le Talmud prne la loi du talion)...

----------


## grifmoichat

Bonjour.

Je vous remerci de votre bon anniversaire, cela fait toujours plaisir.

Pour en revenir au dbat, je dirais qu'il est important d'approfondir le problme en se posant certaines questions :
 1__ pourquoi est-il si facile  l'esprit humain de se fanatiser ?
 2__ Comment font les institutions religieuses pour crer un si grand nombres de fanatiques ?
 3__ est-il possible de changer l'enseignement religieux de telle sorte qu'il soit moins facile de fanatiser les jeunes ?
 4__ Les instances religieuses, sont-elles prtes  inclure dans leurs enseignements que les dieux n'ont jamais t autre chose 
       qu'une hypothse jamais prouve en quatre mille ans d'histoire ?

Je pense que se poser les bonnes questions (et y rpondre), serais faire un grand pas vers des solutions.

Amicalement ; grifmoichat.

----------


## GPPro

> 1__ pourquoi est-il si facile  l'esprit humain de se fanatiser ?


J'en sais rien, mais ce qu'on voit fait effectivement TRES peur. Je ne parle pas que des attentats, mais aussi du "Je suis Charlie"... Tant de fanatisme, a fait flipper.

----------


## stigma



----------


## Paul TOTH

> 


dommage pour toi  ::):

----------


## kolodz

> 3__ est-il possible de changer l'enseignement religieux de telle sorte qu'il soit moins facile de fanatiser les jeunes ?


Il me semble que c'est l'une des missions de l'cole de former des citoyens. Comme le dit GPPro, il y a beaucoup de fanatisme et pas que chez les "religieux" qu'on point du doigt.
Il semble la question juste serai :



> 3__ est-il possible de changer l'enseignement religieux de telle sorte qu'il soit moins facile de fanatiser les jeunes ?


Et  cette question, je rpondrai bien que c'tait le rle voulu pour le ministre de la "Culture et de la jeunes", o l'ide tait de faire de l'ducation populaire. Apprendre  lire un journal dcrypt, les informations, tre critique... Mais par un jeu politique, cela ne s'est pas fait.
Lien intressant :  LEducation Populaire, monsieur, ils nen ont pas voulu !

----------


## GPPro

> Il me semble que c'est l'une des missions de l'cole de former des citoyens. Comme le dit GPPro, il y a beaucoup de fanatisme et pas que chez les "religieux" qu'on point du doigt.
> Il semble la question juste serai :
> 
> Et  cette question, je rpondrai bien que c'tait le rle voulu pour le ministre de la "Culture et de la jeunes", o l'ide tait de faire de l'ducation populaire. Apprendre  lire un journal dcrypt, les informations, tre critique... Mais par un jeu politique, cela ne s'est pas fait.
> Lien intressant :  LEducation Populaire, monsieur, ils nen ont pas voulu !


Un peuple duqu c'est le pire cauchemar des dirigeants. Quels qu'ils soient.

----------


## kolodz

> Un peuple duqu c'est le pire cauchemar des dirigeants. Quels qu'ils soient.


D'o la volont de censure d'internet... Car, cette connerie duque beaucoup au final.
Voir la partie cycle de croissance d'un internaute : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...e-developpeur/ (Et la source correspondante.)
Nous typiquement, on serai des "commentateurs" :



> Il est une forme volu du rleur. Il suppose qu'on va le lire et qui lis les autres commentaires et rleur. En gnral, il a volu  cause des rponses qu'il a eu "Si c'est pour dire de la m*rde tait-toi.
> Il a pris plusieurs habitudes :
> - Quand il dit une connerie, on le reprends.
> - Quand il dit quelque chose, c'est publique et il ne peut plus l'effacer.


Quand, pour la dernire fois, on a vu un politique tre confront  ce qu'il avait dit et dire "A effectivement, j'ai dis de la m*rde. Vous avez raison." ?
Personnellement, je n'ai aucun exemple en tte d'un tel cas.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ne rien faire dans l'urgence (type lois de circonstances  la Sarko dans les semaines suivant un vnement). Il y a trop matire a rflexion pour prendre des dispositions trop htives et forcment inapplicables/inefficaces. Avec un peu de volont et de patiences, les mesure efficaces  prendre s'imposeront d'elles mme.

Depuis la rvolution, la dmocratie franaise n'a jamais cesse de progresser, mais les mesures d'urgences se terminent mal le plus souvent.

----------


## deuche

> Il me semble que c'est l'une des missions de l'cole de former des citoyens. Comme le dit GPPro, il y a beaucoup de fanatisme et pas que chez les "religieux" qu'on point du doigt.
> Il semble la question juste serai :
> 
> Et  cette question, je rpondrai bien que c'tait le rle voulu pour le ministre de la "Culture et de la jeunes", o l'ide tait de faire de l'ducation populaire. Apprendre  lire un journal dcrypt, les informations, tre critique... Mais par un jeu politique, cela ne s'est pas fait.
> Lien intressant :  LEducation Populaire, monsieur, ils nen ont pas voulu !


L'ducation populaire il n'en n'ont pas voulu en 45. L'ide s'est d'lever le peuple en partant du principe que les riches sont cultivs, beaucoup plus que les pauvres et qu'en duquant les pauvres, petit  petit il devrait rattraper les riches afin quils puissent accder au mme niveau social.

En fait, l'ide de Franck Lepage est excellente mais ils se rend compte que si les pauvres se cultivent, les riches se cultivent encore plus et du coup les pauvres ne parviennent jamais  les rattraper.

Dans le mme genre vous avez Bernard Friot, les deux sont en train de faire une universit populaire.
Ce qu'ils disent est effectivement intressant.

Malheureusement,  moins que le peuple ne se rveillent, ce sont deux personnes qui resteront  jamais dans l'ombre.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je rpond  l'article sans avoir lu grand chose des rponses prcdentes.




> Pensez-vous qu'il est ncessaire d'avoir une  raction massive et frontale  ?


Massive, oui et non. Frontale, surtout pas !

Pas massive car la cible tait Charlie Hebdo, et pour tre plus prcis seulement certains d'entre eux. a n'a rien  voir avec une attaque contre la libert d'expression dans son ensemble, sinon on parlerait de multiples agressions de dessinateurs, journalistes, comdiens et autres personnes tant particulirement connues pour leurs phrases tranchantes.

Massive car avec l'ampleur que a a pris dans les mdia, la cause de la libert d'expression doit tre dfendue. Mais pas parce que Charlie Hebdo en a pris plein la tronche, plutt parce que la libert d'expression en elle-mme est importante. Charlie Hebdo n'tant qu'un exemple et non une raison. Les dresser en martyrs me semble tre une mauvaise ide vue le ct polmique de leurs interventions.

Surtout pas frontale car on se dfend pas du terrorisme en faisant du terrorisme ! Je m'explique : le principe mme du terrorisme est de terroriser, d'empcher les gens d'agir  leur guise en leur faisant croire qu'ils risquent plus qu'ils n'y gagneraient. Y rpondre par des attaques du mme genre, en "faisant peur" aux terroristes en leur privant de zones de suret sur Internet ou en augmentant leurs peines ou leur traque, ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une stratgie oeil pour oeil dent pour dent, ce que la mise en place d'une justice indpendante est justement cens viter. Notamment parce que a ne rsout jamais le problme, a donne juste de bonnes occasions de gnrer des cercles vicieux. On fait prcisment ce qu'on condamne, et en ce sens une attaque "frontale" n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une aberration.




> Dois-on ragir par rapport  un cas isol ou par rapport  une attaque "gnral" ?


Si on doit ragir de manire gnrale, ce doit tre par rapport  une attaque gnrale. Ce n'est pas parce que Charlie Hebdo ou qu'un magasin kasher ont t attaqus qu'il faut en faire une affaire nationale. C'est parce que la nation est attaque qu'il faut une rponse nationale. On fait tout un foin pour "quelques personnes" tues (ni nombreuses, ni reprsentatives de la cause qu'on cherche  dfendre) et en le rangeant dans la boite "terrorisme" on devrait en faire une affaire d'tat si ce n'est mondiale ? Mme si je reconnais le drame et compatie avec les familles des victimes, a me semble un brun exagr.




> Quels sont les ractions qui vous semble juste ? Ou dplac ?


En se fiant aux rapports Europols des annes prcdentes, les attaques terroristes islamiques en France taient entre 0 et 1 par an (j'ai pas regard 2012-2014, j'affirme a sur la base d'autres articles que j'ai lu sur les rapports des annes 2006-2011). En bref, les auteurs du terrorisme (ce qui gnre la terreur du peuple) me semblent tre davantage les mdias nationaux que de quelconques islamistes, car si on se fie  ces rapports, on n'a aucune raison d'en parler autant. Or le fait d'en parler autant est prcisment ce qui gnre ce sentiment d'inscurit en France. Et je trouve scandaleux que nos mdias jouent  ce jeu. Il est ncessaire d'informer le peuple, mais le dsir du scoop semble l'emporter sur l'utilit gnrale : pourquoi prendre le risque de foutre en l'air une opration en partageant des infos dessus ? pourquoi prendre le risque d'embrouiller la situation en contactant directement le batiment pris en otage ? Il est vrai qu'on ne sait jamais sur quelle information importante on pourrait tomber. Mais quand a met des vies en jeu, il faut savoir restreindre sa curiosit. Et quand, en plus de fournir des infos peu utiles au public (voire dangereuses pour les oprations en cours), on arrange a pour que a donne un effet incroyable, loin de la neutralit attendue d'un journaliste, je me demande franchement le but recherch (ou plutt j'ai ma petite ide, qu'elle soit juste ou pas).

D'autres ractions que je trouve tout aussi dplaces sont ces appels  la surveillance totale qui mergent de nos dirigeants. Juste aprs une priode de critique de la surveillance abusive orchestre par la NSA, ils tentent de mettre en place la mme chose chez eux ? N'est-ce pas se foutre des gens ? Les USA ont eu leur 11 septembre 2001 et on ragit de la sorte, et en 2013-2014 on a eu Edward Snowden pour nous montrer la drive que a a gnr. Et maintenant la France a son 11 novembre 2014 7 janvier 2015 et voudrait ragir de la mme manire ? Ils ne savent pas retenir leurs leons dans les hautes sphres ? Vous me direz, a expliquerait beaucoup d'autres choses, mais laissez-moi au moins rver qu'on ait encore des gens comptents chez nos lus.

Mais bien entendu, il est facile de casser du sucre sur le dos des autres. Alors qu'est-ce que je proposerai ? Bon sang de bon soir, mais pourquoi ces gens deviennent des terroristes ? Je vous suggre de regarder nos dirigeants, qui suggrent des solutions de terroristes pour justement y faire face. Quelle est la particularit de nos dirigeants ? Cette chose qu'on leur reproche de plus en plus ? C'est qu'ils sont dans leur bulle ! Ils prennent des dcisions sur la base de leurs propres principes, et ceux qui seraient contre sont juste des ignorants qui ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent. Et comment on traite les ignorants ? En leur enlevant les "fausses informations" qui les empcherait de voir le monde comme nous : "Supprimer les vidos radicalistes ! Couper les accs aux sites ! Ils ne faut pas que les gens aient ce genre d'ides en tte ! Le franais de base est un ignorant, incapable de ne pas se faire influencer.". Or, c'est prcisement en retirant toute information permettant de relativiser qu'on est incapable de se faire sa propre opinion, et rendant tout un chacun incapable de comprendre le moindre point de vue diffrent. Ajoutez  a des stratgie de rejets, comme ce que nos dirigeants tentent de mettre en place aujourd'hui vis--vis du terrorisme, et vous avez une bonne recette pour formater l'esprit des gens au rejet de la diffrence. Les radicalistes tentent de nous faire aller dans leur sens par la terreur ? Nos dirigeants tentent de faire la mme chose par la dsinformation, en exploitant le terrorisme pour mettre en place leurs sales ides.

Si on veut attaquer le terrorisme  sa source, et plus gnralement n'importe quelle attitude de rejet (musulmans, juifs, gays, etc.), il faut permettre aux gens non seulement de connatre d'autres points de vues, en particulier les points de vue qu'on critique, mais aussi de les comprendre et de les juger en leur for intrieur (pas de leur donner notre propre jugement). Et a a passe par l'ducation. Vous voulez que nos jeunes ne deviennent pas des terroristes ? Alors faites-leur comprendre ce qu'est le terrorisme : faites-leur comprendre quelles en son les causes, pour qu'ils puissent l'identifier, faites-leur comprendre ce qu'en sont les consquences, qu'ils puissent comprendre pourquoi ce n'est pas une bonne chose, et enfin montrez-leur d'autres faons d'exprimer et faire respecter leurs ides ! Si le terrorisme est tout ce qu'ils connaissent pour "se donner raison", comment voulez-vous qu'ils fassent autrement ? Si au lieu de supprimer les vidos, on en reprenait certaines au travers d'analyses, dcrivant les problmes cits et la solution suggre par la vido, puis en dcrivant les interprtations des intervenants, en montrant l o elles sont potentiellement vrais et l o elles sont potentiellement fausses (vrai et faux, c'est important, sinon on ne relativise pas), puis qu'on montre ensuite un exemple de solution diffrente pour un problme similaire, o le rsultat est bien plus apprciable. Ne serait-ce pas l une source efficace d'anti-terrorisme ?

La curiosit des gens les poussera toujours  rechercher ce qu'on leur cache. On ne peut pas empcher les gens de savoir. Par contre, on peut leur permettre de savoir mieux en l'utilisant intelligemment. Alimentez leur curiosit de manire intelligente, et ils n'iront plus se dlecter l o c'est risqu, tout comme en s'assurant que tout le monde ait  manger, plus personne n'a besoin de voler de la nourriture.

----------


## kolodz

Merci  toi pour cette rponse pertinente, pos et argument aux questions initiales.
Tu es le seul  l'avoir fait. Je ne l'ai moi-mme pas fait, alors que j'ai initi cette discutions.





> Et maintenant la France a son 11 novembre 2014 et voudrait ragir de la mme manire ?


Petite erreur dans la date , ou j'ai loup un vnement l'anne dernire ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.
PS: Et merci pour le lien qui se trouve dans ta signature.

----------


## Saverok

@Matthieu Vergne
Il y a des choses bien mais la citation ci-dessous me fait hrisser les poils et je me dois de ragir




> Si on doit ragir de manire gnrale, ce doit tre par rapport  une attaque gnrale. Ce n'est pas parce que Charlie Hebdo ou qu'un magasin kasher ont t attaqus qu'il faut en faire une affaire nationale.


Tu places le curseurs o ?
Il faut attaquer combien de journaux avant de considrer qu'il y a une attaque du droit  la libre expression ?
De mme,  partir de combien d'attaque antismites doit on ragir ?
Si quelqu'un te frappe, tu attends combien de coups avant de considrer qu'il y a une attaque envers ta personne ?

Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas le journal qui a t attaqu mais la raison pour laquelle a eu lieu cette attaque.
Cette seule raison en fait une attaque contre la nation, contre les valeurs de la Rpublique.
Peut importe le nom du journal, celui-ci a t attaqu parce qu'il faisait des dessins qui ne plaisaient pas  certaines personnes

De mme, ce n'est pas juste une picerie qui a t attaque
Elle a t attaqu parce que c'tait une picerie kascher
C'est pour cette raison qu'elle a t choisie et attaque
C'est bien la libert de culte qui est attaque et par l, toute la Rpublique, tout ce qu'elle reprsente

Ce sont bien les motifs de ces attaques qui en font des affaires nationales et des causes nationales

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Petite erreur dans la date , ou j'ai loup un vnement l'anne dernire ?


Dsol, j'ai corrig. Je sais pas pourquoi cette date m'a sembl si certaine que j'ai mme pas vrifi. Des traces du 11 septembre peut-tre {'^_^}.




> Tu places le curseurs o ?
> Il faut attaquer combien de journaux avant de considrer qu'il y a une attaque du droit  la libre expression ?
> De mme,  partir de combien d'attaque antismites doit on ragir ?
> Si quelqu'un te frappe, tu attends combien de coups avant de considrer qu'il y a une attaque envers ta personne ?
> 
> Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas le journal qui a t attaqu mais la raison pour laquelle a eu lieu cette attaque.
> Cette seule raison en fait une attaque contre la nation, contre les valeurs de la Rpublique.
> Peut importe le nom du journal, celui-ci a t attaqu parce qu'il faisait des dessins qui ne plaisaient pas  certaines personnes
> 
> ...


Qu'on s'entende bien, je ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y a aucune raison de se sentir attaqu au niveau national. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on s'appuie trop sur des faits rares et localiss pour justifier une rponse nationale. On nous rabache depuis quelques annes "le terrorisme est partout chez nous", mais les rapports Europols montrent le contraire (enfin ils montrent que 99.9% vient de sparatismes rgionaux, comme en Corse, et que ce qu'on appelle communment terrorisme se compte sur les doigts d'une main, mme ampute de quelques doigts). Et ds lors qu'on a 1 acte terroriste associ  quelques personnes qu'on peu raccrocher  une cause noble, on mdiatise et on dit que c'est la cause noble qui est attaque. Je ne dis pas qu'il faille attendre des centaines de mort avant daigner ragir, mais s'il y a rponse globale, ce doit tre parce qu'il y a menace globale, donc menace sur de nombreuses personnes lies  la libert d'expression.  mes yeux, a a justifierait une rponse globale. Une attaque unique, en revanche, ne le justifierai pas. Or la seule raison qu'on vent pour justifier d'une rponse globale ici, c'est Charlie Hebdo. Moi je prend soit a pour un manque de reconnaissance de tous ceux qui sont actuellement menac et qui justifierait qu'on prenne en main cette cause, soit pour de l'amalgame : on dit de ne pas croire que "1 musulman est un terroriste = l'islam c'est du terrorisme", mais a vaut autant pour "attaquer 1 journal = attaquer la libert d'expression". Charlie Hebdo n't pas en ligne de mire parce qu'ils pronent la libert d'expression, mais parce qu'ils on fait des dessins qui n'ont pas plu. D'autre journaux pronant la libert d'expression, par exemple en prenant des risques pour montrer ce qui se passe en Chine, ne sont pas des cibles de ces musulmans radicaux, ce n'est donc pas cette cause qui les intresse. Tant qu'on parle de Charlie Hebdo, on ne parle pas d'une attaque contre la libert d'expression. On n'a donc aucune raison de le prendre pour principal raison  une rponse nationale pour protger la libert d'expression.

----------


## mapmip

la date du 11 novembre 2014 t'est revenu peut tre parce que c'est le 11 novembre de la dissidence, monsieur le conspi-complotiste

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

La dissidence ? Je la connaissais pas celle-l. Quant au conspi-complotiste... disont que c'est toujours plus facile de rsumer une ide en parlant d'un groupe entier plutt que de cibler des personnes en particulier du groupe. Surtout quand on ne sait pas qui on devrait cibler en particulier. Mais mme si je reconnais qu'il ne faut pas mettre tous nos lus dans le mme panier, il est nanmoins clair que les plus mdiatiss ne sont pas forcment les meilleurs.

Mais je me rassure en pensant que les lecteurs les plus srieux sauront prendre le fond sans faire une fixation sur la forme. Mme s'il faut faire attention  ce qu'on dit, l'important dans un post n'est pas ce qui est crit, mais ce qu'on en comprend {^_^}.

----------


## Saverok

> Charlie Hebdo n't pas en ligne de mire parce qu'ils pronent la libert d'expression, mais parce qu'ils on fait des dessins qui n'ont pas plu.


Je ne comprends pas la nuance l
Charlie Hebdo prne la libre expression et justement, au nom de cette libert, il se donne le droit de rire de tout et notamment de toutes les religions et se donne galement le droit au blasphme qui forme le tout.
Si le fait de blasphmer peut entraner ta condamnation et ton excution, c'est bien qu'il y a une restriction  la libert d'expression, non ?





> D'autre journaux pronant la libert d'expression, par exemple en prenant des risques pour montrer ce qui se passe en Chine, ne sont pas des cibles de ces musulmans radicaux, ce n'est donc pas cette cause qui les intresse. Tant qu'on parle de Charlie Hebdo, on ne parle pas d'une attaque contre la libert d'expression. On n'a donc aucune raison de le prendre pour principal raison  une rponse nationale pour protger la libert d'expression.


Tu es beaucoup trop focaliser sur le cas "Charlie Hebdo"
Les islamistes radicaux s'attaquent aux prises de liberts d'expression qui les concernent. Il n'y a aucune signe de plus  voir l dedans.
Il s'agit d'un acte politique religieux.
Les 2 qualificatifs sont importants et intimement lis dans l'islamisme radical moderne avec la "loi islamique / coranique" ou la "charia"

De ce que je comprends de ton argumentaire, tu cherches  en faire un acte purement politique, dnu de toute considration religieuse alors qu'au contraire, les 2 sont lis et c'est la religion, plus particulirement cette conception fanatise de la religion, qui entrane des acte  porte politique.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je comprends bien. Si on devait condamner quelqu'un qui a frapp une autre personne  la tte, ce serait pour coups et blessures de manire gnrale, et non spcifiquement pour coup port  la tte. De la mme manire, si on devait condamner des gens qui auraient mis des batons dans les roues  Charlie Hebdo pour qu'ils ne publient pas leurs dessins, a aurait pu tre pour atteinte  la libert d'expression, et non prcisment pour mise dans l'incapacit de publier des dessins. Cela je le comprends bien. Mais ce que je dplore n'est pas la catgorisation de la condamnation, mais une gnralisation de l'acte lui-mme : d'un cas sommes toutes assez localis (Charlie Hebdo) on l'interprte en attaque massive contre la libert d'expression, qui ncessite alors une rponse massive. C'est comme si, pour celui qu'on a condamn pour coups et blessures dans l'exemple ci-dessus, on devait l'interprter comme s'il avait rou de coups l'ensemble du corps de la victime. Le motif de condamnation est une catgorie, mais a ne veut pas dire que l'attaque en elle-mme corresponde au pire de cette catgorie. Pour le cas qui nous intresse, on peut dire que c'est une atteinte  la libert d'expression, mais pas que c'est une attaque contre elle dans son ensemble. Jouer ce jeu l, c'est jouer sur les motions d'une noble cause pour entrainer les gens  penser que c'est leur libert d'expression complte qui est en jeu, alors qu'on n'en a qu'un pan franchement rduit ici (humour piquant et rpt sur les musulmans).

Tu pourras me dire que la libert d'expression, on l'a ou on l'a pas, et je serai d'accord. Mais comme on dit, il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame : la libert d'expression est dj protge en France. Il y a par exemple dj des lois pour protger la libert d'expression, comme les articles 431-1 et 431-2 du code pnal :
http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...Texte=20071113
ainsi que pour ses limites, comme l'article 29 du code de la libert de la presse :
http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...TI000006419790
Ce n'est pas comme si c'tait un sujet nouveau, ce dernier datant de 1944 tout de mme pour sa dernire modification. Donc qu'est ce qu'il reste  faire ? Et bien  permettre la police et la justice de faire leur boulot, et a ce n'est ni les mots des politiciens ni une marche dans Paris qui y changera quoi que ce soit.

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que "les loi franaises c'est bien beau, mais a ne s'applique pas en dehors de la France, alors que c'est l bas que vont se former les radicaux franais". Certes, mais d'une part leurs actes clandestins se font en France, et c'est prcisment de a dont il est question, et pour a on n'a pas besoin d'aller voir ce qui se passe chez le voisin, et d'autre part toute action portant atteinte  la souverainet d'un autre tat s'appelle de l'ingrence, ou dit autrement c'est "imposer ses propres valeurs". Or si on prone la libert, ce n'est pas pour aller taillader celle d'autres pays  faire comme bon leur semble chez eux.




> De ce que je comprends de ton argumentaire, tu cherches  en faire un acte purement politique, dnu de toute considration religieuse


Je ne cherche pas  rduire l'acte, je souhaite  le prendre pour ce qu'il est, et non pour comment on pourrait l'interprter. De la mme manire que ce n'est pas parce qu'un musulman est un fanatique que tous les musulmans le sont, ce n'est pas parce qu'une facette de la libert d'expression est attaque que toutes le sont, ni parce qu'un journal est attaqu que tous le sont. Gnraliser l'attaque de Charlie Hebdo  une attaque contre la libert d'expression dans son ensemble, moi j'appelle a de l'amalgame. L'amalgame a ne marche pas que dans un sens.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> ...
> Je ne cherche pas  rduire l'acte, je souhaite  le prendre pour ce qu'il est, et non pour comment on pourrait l'interprter. De la mme manire que ce n'est pas parce qu'un musulman est un fanatique que tous les musulmans le sont, ce n'est pas parce qu'une facette de la libert d'expression est attaque que toutes le sont, ni parce qu'un journal est attaqu que tous le sont. Gnraliser l'attaque de Charlie Hebdo  une attaque contre la libert d'expression dans son ensemble, moi j'appelle a de l'amalgame. L'amalgame a ne marche pas que dans un sens.


tu veux dire par l que ces terroristes islamistes n'ont pas cherch  empch qui que ce soit de faire des caricatures du pape ou de hollande ? certes...mais a reste une atteinte *totale et dfinitive*  leur libert d'expression,

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> tu veux dire par l que ces terroristes islamistes n'ont pas cherch  empch qui que ce soit de faire des caricatures du pape ou de hollande ? certes...mais a reste une atteinte *totale et dfinitive*  leur libert d'expression,


Le meurtre, c'est un meurtre, a va au del de l'atteinte  la libert d'expression. Mais les menaces qu'ils ont pu recevoir, l je suis d'accord, c'est une atteinte claire  leur libert d'expression. Et on a dj les outils pour condamner a. Il n'est nul besoin de mettre en place quoi que ce soit de nouveau pour protger la libert d'expression. L o le bas blesse en premier lieu, c'est sur la protection des personnes : des gens taient menacs de mort, quel que soit la raison, et on n'a pas t capable de les protger. L il y a du travail : qu'est-ce qui n'a pas t fait qui aurait du tre fait, qu'est-ce qui a t mal fait, comment peut-on corriger, etc. Une faon efficace de faire est de travailler sur les causes : d'empcher que de telles menaces arrivent, il faut donc s'assurer que les gens ne ressentent plus le besoin de faire de telles menaces. Et a a passe par la formation des ides, soit l'ducation et l'information. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'on parle de criminels franais agissant sur le sol franais, on a donc la main dessus. Surtout que ce n'est pas en abattant Al-Kaida ou l'EI qu'il n'y aura plus de meurtres ni d'atteintes  la libert d'expression. Comme on dit, une de partit, dix de retrouves.

Les formations terroristes, c'est un problme. Les musulmans radicalistres en font partie. La libert d'expression, c'en est un autre. Le fait que les deux se recoupent  certains endroits ne fait pas de l'un la cause de l'autre. De mon point de vue, faire valoir l'attaque de Charlie Hebdo pour une attaque contre la libert d'expression, c'est du gnralisme malsain qui favorise les ractions extrmistes.

----------


## Saverok

> Le meurtre, c'est un meurtre, a va au del de l'atteinte  la libert d'expression. Mais les menaces qu'ils ont pu recevoir, l je suis d'accord, c'est une atteinte claire  leur libert d'expression. Et on a dj les outils pour condamner a. Il n'est nul besoin de mettre en place quoi que ce soit de nouveau pour protger la libert d'expression. L o le bas blesse en premier lieu, c'est sur la protection des personnes : des gens taient menacs de mort, quel que soit la raison, et on n'a pas t capable de les protger. L il y a du travail : qu'est-ce qui n'a pas t fait qui aurait du tre fait, qu'est-ce qui a t mal fait, comment peut-on corriger, etc. Une faon efficace de faire est de travailler sur les causes : d'empcher que de telles menaces arrivent, il faut donc s'assurer que les gens ne ressentent plus le besoin de faire de telles menaces. Et a a passe par la formation des ides, soit l'ducation et l'information. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'on parle de criminels franais agissant sur le sol franais, on a donc la main dessus. Surtout que ce n'est pas en abattant Al-Kaida ou l'EI qu'il n'y aura plus de meurtres ni d'atteintes  la libert d'expression. Comme on dit, une de partit, dix de retrouves.


Avec ces prcisions, je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire et l, j'approuve.




> Les formations terroristes, c'est un problme. Les musulmans radicalistres en font partie. La libert d'expression, c'en est un autre. Le fait que les deux se recoupent  certains endroits ne fait pas de l'un la cause de l'autre. De mon point de vue, faire valoir l'attaque de Charlie Hebdo pour une attaque contre la libert d'expression, c'est du gnralisme malsain qui favorise les ractions extrmistes.


L, par contre, je ne suis plus.
La libert d'expression est menace par le radicalisme musulman.
Par contre, ce n'est pas la seule menace  la libert d'expression. De mme, le radicalisme religieux menace aussi d'autres domaines que la libert d'expression.
Mais nier le lien entre les 2 n'est pas crdible.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> L, par contre, je ne suis plus.
> La libert d'expression est menace par le radicalisme musulman.
> Par contre, ce n'est pas la seule menace  la libert d'expression. De mme, le radicalisme religieux menace aussi d'autres domaines que la libert d'expression.
> Mais nier le lien entre les 2 n'est pas crdible.


Je ne nie pas le lien (je dis mme qu'il y en a en disant que a se recoupe). Je dis seulement que ce lien n'est en rien aussi total, et donc qu'il ne dessert pas la notion d'"attaque contre la libert d'expression". Si une organisation abat 10 ou 20 personnes dans une entreprise ou une cole, tu ne vas pas le qualifier de crime contre l'humanit, et bien l c'est pareil : pour moi ce cas ne vaut pas la qualification trop globale d'attaque contre la libert d'expression. Il faut garder les choses dans leur contexte, et pour moi ce contexte est trop spcifique (que ce soit gographique ou psychologique/philosophique) pour le qualifier aussi globalement.

----------


## kolodz

> L, par contre, je ne suis plus.
> La libert d'expression est menace par le radicalisme musulman.
> Par contre, ce n'est pas la seule menace  la libert d'expression. De mme, le radicalisme religieux menace aussi d'autres domaines que la libert d'expression.
> Mais nier le lien entre les 2 n'est pas crdible.


Je ne peux parler  la place de Matthieu Vergne. Mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris de son propos. Il ne nie pas le lien entre les deux.  Mais ce n'est pas une caractristique propre  l'association des deux. Il est donc regrettable de prsent c'est caractristique comme un problme "musulmans terroriste/radicaliste" et non un problme "terroriste/radicaliste" plus gnral. Car, cela participe en partie  "la peur de l'arabe".

D'ailleurs, l'imam de Brest s'en est rendu compte quand il a discut avec deux non-musulmans et que l'un d'eux lui  dit "Je suis choqu d'avoir une discussion pos avec vous." (le 11 janvier aprs les manifestations) (Son discours en lui-mme est sage, bien que certains points sont critiquable pris hors contexte du message qu'il veux faire passer.)
Celui-ci invite ses fidles  montrer ce qu'est un "bon musulman", dans le bon sens du terme. C'est aussi  nous de ne pas prendre le mauvais cas et d'en faire une gnralit.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

source :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTOw8Ye6udc

----------


## adrien239

Regardons un peu derrire nous ... quasi toutes les religions se sont dveloppes dans des bains de sang au dtriment de tous ceux qui ne pensaient pas comme elles : 
(dans ces quelques lignes je ne rentre pas dans les dtails des courants car il est vident que partout il y a(vait) des modrs et des extrmistes 
- les premiers chrtiens furent surtout des matyrs 
- ensuite les catholiques ont allgrement massacr les protestants, Huguenots et cie sans parler de l'inquisition et si on fouille un peu on dcouvre que des catholiques ont perscut des ... catholiques
- puis les catholiques s'en sont alls quasiment radiquer les civilisation des indiens d'Amrique du Sud la croix du Christ  la main
- puis les protestants ont pris le relais avec les indiens d'Amrique du Nord
- les juifs n'ont pas pargn les chrtiens  l'origne
- idem pour les romains
- puis les juifs ont connu ce que l'on sait
- sans oublier les croisades au cours desquelles chrtiens et musulmans se combattaient dj
- beaucoup de massacres actuels concernent des musulmans entre eux : Chiites et Sunnites
- mais galement musulmans contre chrtiens en Afrique ou ailleurs sachant qu'en Afrique de nombreux opportunismes locaux et rglements de comptes ethniques se surajoutent  ces exactions

Dans la plupart des cas c'est parce que religion et pouvoirs (politiques) se confondaient et du coup personne ne voulait cder (surtout) le pouvoir.  

Tout cela juste pour dire que malheureusement la plupart des religions se considrent ou se sont considres durant l'histoire comme tant les meilleures avec vanglisation par la force si ncessaire...

Bref tout cela n'est pas trs glorieux pour toutes ces religions concernes 



Mais cela dmontre le bien fond d'un tat laic comme le notre qui dj exclut les religions de l'exercice du pouvoir (mme si les influences des courants religieux sous jacents demeureront toujours dans toute socit d'hommes)

Euh au passage la France a aussi largement contribu  plusieurs terreurs (fondes ou pas) religieuses (cf plus haut) ou politiques et les poques peu glorieuses sont encore rcentes.




Allez un peu d'histoire... c'est de qui????

- Interdiction daccs aux lyces et aux Universits
- Interdiction de signer un contrat, de grer ses biens
- Exclusion totale des droits politiques
- Interdiction de travailler sans lautorisation du mari
- Interdiction de toucher elle-mme son salaire
- Contrle du mari sur la correspondance et les relations
- Interdiction de voyager  ltranger sans autorisation
- Rpression trs dure de ladultre pour les femmes
- Les filles-mres et les enfants naturels nont aucun droit
- le  devoir conjugal  est une obligation (il nexiste pas de viol entre poux) : "La femme et ses entrailles sont la proprit de lhomme", il en fait donc ce que bon lui semble
- linterdiction de divorcer ! 

des Musulmans?
Je vous laisse trouver c'est facile



Seconde partie les religions en France
Alors l je suis surpris par les dbats sans fins actuels 

Tout le monde connait le statut laic de la France 
Tous ceux qui viennent s'y installer savent (savaient) qu'en France on pouvait caricaturer le Pape, Moise, les Pope, Jsus, Bouddha ou Mahomet et l'ensemble des hommes et femmes de la classe politique entre autres

Donc tout le dbat est vraiment trs simple

Quand je vais au Qatar ou en Malaisie chez mes amis je me conforme tout naturellement aux lois du pays et si ma femme est contrainte de manger au restaurant dans une autre salle que la mienne soit je l'accepte soit je ne vais pas au restaurant mais je ne provoque nul scandale.

Et si vous allez chez votre belle mre c'est pareil... soit vous mettez les patins soit vous restez sur le palier  

Ici c'est pareil 
Tout le monde doit se conformer aux lois du pays o il vit
Et ceux  qui cela ne plait pas (quelle que soit leur religion..) n'ont qu' aller s'installer dans le pays conforme  leurs valeurs et leur convictions religieuses

Pas besoin de discuter des heures en classe
J'avoue que les profs me doivent un peu sur ce sujet 

On peut tre choqu par tel ou tel dessin qui brocarde telle ou telle religion ou conviction politique mais bon ici en France on a le droit de dessiner cela et plein d'autres choses irrvrencieuses...

Et jusqu' ce que les lecteurs ne portent au parlement une majorit de dputs pour voter une loi modifiant la libert d'expression C'EST COMME A ET PAS AUTREMENT

Fin du dbat.

PS
Juste au passage un petit rappel d'Instruction Civique

La lacit est par dfinition la sparation du religieux et du civil. 
Autrement dit, il s'agit de faire en sorte que la politique et l'conomie d'un pays soient totalement indpendantes d'une quelconque croyance religieuse ou dogmatique.


Parmi les dizaines d'infos sur le net sur ces sujets je trouve que ce petit rcapitulatif permet de clarifier assez simplement les choses (que les philosophes et les thologiens peuvent cependant complexifier  l'infini)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/tunis...80940288630535

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sauf que tu me sembles simplifier un peu trop la chose : s'il s'agissait juste d'aller vivre dans le pays qui nous va le mieux, on n'aurait effectivement pas (ou significativement moins) ces problmes. Il n'empche que ce n'est pas aussi simple : on ne parle pas forcment la langue du pays qui nous convient, on ne sait probablement mme pas lequel c'est, la famille est l pour nous attacher  nos terres d'origine, quand ce n'est pas les lois locales qui nous empchent de partir (je parle de manire gnrale, pas que de la France). Les "il n'y a qu'", c'est toujours facile  dire qu' faire, surtout pour ceux qui savent dj.

----------


## Paul TOTH

et vous omettez de considrer les tchtchnes qui ne sont pas franais, ne vivent pas en France mais qui veulent nous imposer le respect du prophte.

----------


## Simara1170

Juste pour info, les bouddhistes, c'est pas des enfants de coeur non plus.
La dernire fois que le bouddhisme est parti en croisade, c'est pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, et juste avant, pendant la guerre de Chine...
Entre le fanatisme religieux, et la culture martiale du Japon, ils ont russis  faire peur aux nazis, qui n'taient pas en reste pourtant, niveau barbarie (renseigne toi sur le massacre de Nankin en 1937)

----------


## Zirak

> Juste pour info, les bouddhistes, c'est pas des enfants de coeur non plus.
> La dernire fois que le bouddhisme est parti en croisade, c'est pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, et juste avant, pendant la guerre de Chine...
> Entre le fanatisme religieux, et la culture martiale du Japon, ils ont russis  faire peur aux nazis, qui n'taient pas en reste pourtant, niveau barbarie (renseigne toi sur le massacre de Nankin en 1937)


D'ailleurs (dsol du hors sujet), a me fait penser  une vido (de propagande surement) que j'ai vu, sur l'entrainement des soldats de Core du nord, avec des mecs qui cassent des briques ou des pierres avec un peu tout les parties de leur corps, se font taper dessus  coups de masse, ou de barres de bois, se roulent dans du verre cass, etc etc, on dirait effectivement, les espces de spectacles des moines shaolins...

C'est clair que quand tu vois a, (mme si je me doute, que cela doit tre pareil pour nos soldats  nous), a donne pas envie de tomber nez  nez avec un gars comme a, qui en veut  ta vie  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

Simara1170:
Je pense que tu as eu recement des massacres au Sri Lanka et en Birmanie

----------


## Simara1170

> D'ailleurs (dsol du hors sujet), a me fait penser  une vido (de propagande surement) que j'ai vu, sur l'entrainement des soldats de Core du nord, avec des mecs qui cassent des briques ou des pierres avec un peu tout les parties de leur corps, se font taper dessus  coups de masse, ou de barres de bois, se roulent dans du verre cass, etc etc, on dirait effectivement, les espces de spectacles des moines shaolins...
> 
> C'est clair que quand tu vois a, (mme si je me doute, que cela doit tre pareil pour nos soldats  nous), a donne pas envie de tomber nez  nez avec un gars comme a, qui en veut  ta vie


Pas faux, mais t'inquites que chez nous, on est pas mauvais non plus... J'veux dire les mecs de la lgion trangre, c'est pas des rigolos. La seule fois que j'en ai crois un, rien que de le voir, j'tais pas super  l'aise... Ces types n'ont plus rien d'humain. je sais pas trop comment le dcrire, j'aurais tendance  dire que c'est vide  l'intrieur, je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...

----------


## zero_absolu

> D'ailleurs (dsol du hors sujet), a me fait penser  une vido (de propagande surement) que j'ai vu, sur l'entrainement des soldats de Core du nord, avec des mecs qui cassent des briques ou des pierres avec un peu tout les parties de leur corps, se font taper dessus  coups de masse, ou de barres de bois, se roulent dans du verre cass, etc etc, on dirait effectivement, les espces de spectacles des moines shaolins...
> 
> C'est clair que quand tu vois a, (mme si je me doute, que cela doit tre pareil pour nos soldats  nous), a donne pas envie de tomber nez  nez avec un gars comme a, qui en veut  ta vie


J'ai eu un maitre coren (du sud) de hapkido.  Son corps entier tait tellement endurcit que son index seul lui aurait suffit  tuer une personne d'un seul coup.  Il t'aurait arrach la tte en un coup de poing ou un coup de pied.  Sans compter la puissance qu'il dgageait dans ses coups, c'tait trs impressionnant, sans mme te toucher tu pouvais la ressentir.
Nos soldats mme super entrains n'ont rien  voir avec a.  L'entrainement est diffrent.

----------


## Simara1170

> J'ai eu un maitre coren (du sud) de hapkido.  Son corps entier tait tellement endurcit que son index seul lui aurait suffit  tuer une personne d'un seul coup.  Il t'aurait arrach la tte en un coup de poing ou un coup de pied.  Sans compter la puissance qu'il dgageait dans ses coups, c'tait trs impressionnant, sans mme te toucher tu pouvais la ressentir.
> Nos soldats mme super entrains n'ont rien  voir avec a.  L'entrainement est diffrent.


Dans le mme genre j'avais eu la chance de faire un stage judo de 3 semaines au Japon (si jamais, le Japon, c'est b ::mrgreen:: ). Le prof m'a honntement fait claquer une douille. A l'poque, j'avais un niveau national, un beau bb de 95+ Kg(j'suis toujours dans les 90kg, mais y'a plus de lipides en ce moment  ::aie:: ). Je souvais allgrement plus de 100 Kg  l'arrache, et le prof, c'tait un papy rachitique, genre 1m40 les bras lev (mme pour un japonais, il tait petit), et 50 Kg  tout pter... Le type s'asseyait par terre en tailleur, les mains sur les genoux, et, comment dire... J'ai jamais, mais alors jamais pu le soulever du tatamis,  croire qu'il s'tait coll le postrieur  la noprne sur le sol.
Ce type tait juste un monstre. En plus d'tre une grosse pointure en Judo, c'tait aussi un pratiquant de kendo plus que confirm, et la dmonstration qu'il nous avait faite m'a laiss bat...
Je te laisse imaginer le tableau: imagine-toi un mec tout petit, qui a vaguement la tremblote, qui va tirer dans les 70 balais, avec un katana en main. Maintenant, imagine-toi que ce type tait (il est mort l'an dernier  ::pleure:: ) capable de couper une flche tir dans sa direction, dans le sens de la longueur... C'est b... et mchamment flippant aprs-coup.

L'entranement occidental, est trs nettement moins port sur les attaques  main nues (bien que le militaire moyen soit capable de t'envoyer de sacrs crochets), mais plus sur ce qu'on appelle le close-combat. C'est de la lutte, avec soumission, tranglement, clefs, et tout le toutim. Et surtout, l'entranement  l'arme blanche (o on t'apprend  parer les coups, non pas avec le plat du couteau de combat, mais la pointe, je te laisse deviner ce que a peut faire...). C'est trs diffrent, mais c'est tout aussi efficace...

----------


## Zirak

> Pas faux, mais t'inquites que chez nous, on est pas mauvais non plus... J'veux dire les mecs de la lgion trangre, c'est pas des rigolos. La seule fois que j'en ai crois un, rien que de le voir, j'tais pas super  l'aise... Ces types n'ont plus rien d'humain. je sais pas trop comment le dcrire, j'aurais tendance  dire que c'est vide  l'intrieur, je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


Oui oui je vois trs bien, le pre d'une ex tait un ancien lgionnaire, il s'amusait  tirer  la carabine dans son jardin en pleine ville, le voisin a appel les flics, qui sont venus l'arrter et on trouv pleins d'armes  feux, des grenades, et une vingtaine de pieds de cannabis  ::mouarf:: 

Quand la police a t interrog le voisin, il a dclar que si il avait su que c'est lui qui tirait des coups de feu, il n'aurait pas prvenu les gendarmes...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Simara1170

> Oui oui je vois trs bien, le pre d'une ex tait un ancien lgionnaire, il s'amusait  tirer  la carabine dans son jardin en pleine ville, le voisin a appel les flics, qui sont venus l'arrter et on trouv pleins d'armes  feux, des grenades, et une vingtaine de pieds de cannabis 
> 
> Quand la police a t interrog le voisin, il a dclar que si il avait su que c'est lui qui tirait des coups de feu, il n'aurait pas prvenu les gendarmes...


norml quoi  ::aie:: 
Si jamais, si t'es toujours en contact avec lui, j'ai toujours aim les plantes exotiques, mais faire pousser un bananier dans mon studio, c'est pas vident, alors j'essaye de trouver des spcimens plus en adquation avec mon espace disponibles  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> norml quoi 
> Si jamais, si t'es toujours en contact avec lui, j'ai toujours aim les plantes exotiques, mais faire pousser un bananier dans mon studio, c'est pas vident, alors j'essaye de trouver des spcimens plus en adquation avec mon espace disponibles


Euh non je ne suis plus en contact avec, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai vu que 2 ou 3 fois, je n'ai pas eu le temps de nouer de grands liens avec lol  ::D: 

D'ailleurs concernant les plants, je sais plus comment tait tourn la question des gendarmes ni sa rponse, mais grosso modo, pour savoir si c'tait sa conso perso (ou sous-entendu, si il revendait), et il leur avait rpondu qu'il ne consommait pas, car les pieds taient trop jeunes et pas encore "prts"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Tout le monde connait le statut laic de la France 
> Tous ceux qui viennent s'y installer savent (savaient) qu'en France on pouvait caricaturer le Pape, Moise, les Pope, Jsus, Bouddha ou Mahomet et l'ensemble des hommes et femmes de la classe politique entre autres
> 
> Donc tout le dbat est vraiment trs simple
> 
> Quand je vais au Qatar ou en Malaisie chez mes amis je me conforme tout naturellement aux lois du pays et si ma femme est contrainte de manger au restaurant dans une autre salle que la mienne soit je l'accepte soit je ne vais pas au restaurant mais je ne provoque nul scandale.
> 
> Et si vous allez chez votre belle mre c'est pareil... soit vous mettez les patins soit vous restez sur le palier  
> 
> ...


Sur le principe, je suis d'accord.
Par contre, tu sembles ngliger une chose dans ton raisonnement : dans la conception mme de la religion : Dieu est universel et les lois de Dieu surpassent celles des hommes

C'est pour ces raisons que les religions cherchent tjrs  s'tendre  travers le monde (et parfois par la force)
Si la conception mme de Dieu tait soumise aux frontires des hommes, cela ferai longtemps que le dbat serait clos.

Autre chose  prendre en compte, et directement li au point ci-dessus, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, il y a les technologies de communications qui rendent les informations accessibles partout dans le monde et en temps rel.
Chose qu'il n'y avait pas  l'antiquit ou  l'poque mdivale.
En France, le droit au blasphme est venu avec le mouvement anti-clricale qui tait une sorte de rvolution laque silencieuse qui s'est droule sur une priode assez longue.
Au dpart, c'tait mme trs discret et assez soft
Cela tait peu diffus et l'volution culturelle a pu se faire lentement et localement.
Contrairement  aujourd'hui o cela est balance mondialement  la figure de tout le monde.

Quand tu vis dans une socit ultra conservatrice et que tu as grandi dedans, voir certaines images dlivres brutalement et sans aucun accompagnement ni dbat, a peut choquer et tre peru comme une agression violente dont la rponse est galement violente.

Nous assistons l  des chocs culturels trs largement amplifis par les technologies de communications.

Bref, c'est loin d'tre si simple.

----------


## adrien239

> Sauf que tu me sembles simplifier un peu trop la chose : s'il s'agissait juste d'aller vivre dans le pays qui nous va le mieux, on n'aurait effectivement pas (ou significativement moins) ces problmes. Il n'empche que ce n'est pas aussi simple : on ne parle pas forcment la langue du pays qui nous convient, on ne sait probablement mme pas lequel c'est, la famille est l pour nous attacher  nos terres d'origine, quand ce n'est pas les lois locales qui nous empchent de partir (je parle de manire gnrale, pas que de la France). Les "il n'y a qu'", c'est toujours facile  dire qu' faire, surtout pour ceux qui savent dj.


Oui je simplifie mais je peux retirer le passage  n'ont qu' aller s'installer dans le pays conforme  leurs valeurs et leur convictions religieuses

Cela ne me gne pas du tout... car l'essentiel, tu l'auras compris n'est pas du tout l...
Mme si plusieurs religions sont preneuses de nouveaux.... xxxxxxxxx (remplacer les x par le terme qui vous convient le mieux)

L'essentiel c'est de se conformer aux lois du pays dans lequel on rside, sjourne, est en vacances... etc

----------


## adrien239

> Juste pour info, les bouddhistes, c'est pas des enfants de coeur non plus.
> La dernire fois que le bouddhisme est parti en croisade, c'est pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, et juste avant, pendant la guerre de Chine...
> Entre le fanatisme religieux, et la culture martiale du Japon, ils ont russis  faire peur aux nazis, qui n'taient pas en reste pourtant, niveau barbarie (renseigne toi sur le massacre de Nankin en 1937)


Tu as raison j'ai supprim le blanc seing attribu aux bouddhistes.

----------


## adrien239

::mrgreen::  fausse manip

----------


## kolodz

Bonjour,

Au vue de l'volution du dbat, je pense qu'il est grand temps de pass  un autre sujet. Car :
Vous ne parlez plus du sujet d'origine. (de prs ou de moins)Vous ne sortez ni d'argument pertinent et solide ni mme une rflexion dcente...Vous n'tes que 4/5  vous taper dessus depuis 3/4 pages, sans que le dbat n'avance sur le font. (C'est mme l'inverse.)


Je vous demande donc de bien vouloir ouvrir une nouvelle discutions si vous voulez parler des sujets drivs de celui-ci. O il vous sera possible d'tablir un fil de discutions cadr sur cette thmatique.

*Je marque donc cette discutions rsolu, afin de vous inciter  passer  autre chose.* 

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

PS : Estimez vous heureux de ne pas avoir eu une pluie de  pour vos messages sans contenu, car honntement vous mritez.

----------


## Zirak

Faut pas ragir comme a, ce n'est pas si grave, et au bout de 15 jours, je pense que tout le monde a eu le loisir de s'exprimer la dessus, c'est normal que cela commence un peu  driver...





> PS : Estimez vous heureux de ne pas avoir eu une pluie de Pice jointe 166714 pour vos messages sans contenu, car honntement vous mritez.


Et je pense que tout le monde aurait t trs triste... Si effectivement, les votes taient pris en compte dans le forum politique...  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Encore un bel exemple ce qu'est la tolrance aujourd'hui : que ce qui ne me drange pas...

"Je suis Charlie" LOL (comme ils disent).

----------


## kolodz

> Faut pas ragir comme a, ce n'est pas si grave, et au bout de 15 jours, je pense que tout le monde a eu le loisir de s'exprimer la dessus, c'est normal que cela commence un peu  driver...





> Encore un bel exemple ce qu'est la tolrance aujourd'hui : que ce qui ne me drange pas...
> 
> "Je suis Charlie" LOL (comme ils disent).


Je m'estime un minimum responsable par rapport au sujet que j'ai lanc. Et au bout de 15 jours quand on a plus rien  dire, on passe  autre chose. Si il y a un nouveau sujet  dbattre, autant ouvrir un nouveau fil de discutions.

----------


## Simara1170

On dirait qu'il y en quelques uns qui se sentent pousser une vocation de modos  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

C'est la vie de tout dbat. Il ne tient qu'aux modrateurs (ou aux participants qui estiment que a doit tre fait) de tenter de recadrer la discussion, mais en dehors de ceux-l a volue en fonction de ce que chacun souhaite apporter au/tirer du dbat.

----------


## adrien239

> Sur le principe, je suis d'accord.
> Par contre, tu sembles ngliger une chose dans ton raisonnement : dans la conception mme de la religion : Dieu est universel et les lois de Dieu surpassent celles des hommes
> 
> C'est pour ces raisons que les religions cherchent tjrs  s'tendre  travers le monde (et parfois par la force)
> Si la conception mme de Dieu tait soumise aux frontires des hommes, cela ferai longtemps que le dbat serait clos.
> 
> Autre chose  prendre en compte, et directement li au point ci-dessus, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, il y a les technologies de communications qui rendent les informations accessibles partout dans le monde et en temps rel.
> Chose qu'il n'y avait pas  l'antiquit ou  l'poque mdivale.
> En France, le droit au blasphme est venu avec le mouvement anti-clricale qui tait une sorte de rvolution laque silencieuse qui s'est droule sur une priode assez longue.
> ...



D'accord avec la communication bien sur qui rend la vitesse de propagation de l'info en temps rel dans le monde entier.


Pour le reste on retombe dans un banal rapport de force entre divinits bien moyennageux  ::mouarf::  genre croisades...

Ton Dieu est universel et les lois de ton Dieu surpassent celles des hommes
Mon Dieu est universel et les lois de Mon Dieu surpassent celles des hommes

1 partout balle au centre

Ce sont donc les armes (comme depuis que le monde est monde) qui dcident en dernier recours qui est le dieu le plus fort sur un territoire donn

Les armes ont rendu ton dieu le plus fort dans tels et tels territoires du monde : tant mieux pour toi
Les armes (et la guillotine) ont rendu mon dieu, l'tre Suprme pour.... caricaturer... (oups lol), le plus fort en France depuis la fin du 18me 

Ainsi chacun possde une terre o rgne son dieu et tout va ... comme a va... 

Bis rptita 
Sur les terres o les armes ont donn le pouvoir  ton dieu je suis oblig de me conformer  ses lois
Sur les terres o les armes ont donn le pouvoir  mon dieu tu es oblig de te conformer  ses lois

----------


## Simara1170

Au risque de me rpter, une guerre de religion (croisade par le pass, terrorisme aujourd'hui), a reste quand mme de s'entretuer pour savoir qui a le meilleur copain imaginaire...

----------


## adrien239

Ben  partir du moment ou un des hommes veulent que leur religion ou leur philosophie politique s'applique  tous sur un territoire donn en rgle gnrale dans l'histoire c'est par les armes que cela s'est dcid.

Que ce soit en France ou ailleurs...
Seule diffrence en France c'est  peu prs stabilis depuis 2 sicles (ou 70 ans au choix)
Ailleurs non...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Les guerre de religions sont souvent un prtexte pour autre chose. Par exemple les croisades pour aller rcuprer des richesses chez les arabes qui taient en avance sur nous sur bien des sujets. Les exactions au nom de l'glise en Afrique avaient pour but de rcuprer des esclaves pour le march triangulaire et la conversion des indiens pour piller leur or et leur argent etc...

Certaines idologies n'ont mme pas besoin de dieux pour se justifier, le Nazisme et le fascisme ne se rclamaient pas d'une glise mais se comportaient comme l'islamisme actuel. L'Islam n'est qu'un prtexte et n'a rien  voir avec ce qui s'est pass. Ceux qui on agis sont du mme niveau que la bande  Bader  son poque (et bien d'autres). Ce sont juste des terroristes rien  voir avec quelque religion que ce soit.

----------


## free07

> Juste pour info, les bouddhistes, c'est pas des enfants de coeur non plus.
> La dernire fois que le bouddhisme est parti en croisade, c'est pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, et juste avant, pendant la guerre de Chine...
> Entre le fanatisme religieux, et la culture martiale du Japon, ils ont russis  faire peur aux nazis, qui n'taient pas en reste pourtant, niveau barbarie (renseigne toi sur le massacre de Nankin en 1937)


Effectivement, je ne pense pas que certains bouddhistes soient vertueux et pacifistes, comme pour les autres religions, le bouddhisme connait diffrents courants qui ont des modes de penses diffrentes, lorsque l'on s'intresse un peu au bouddhisme, les premires choses que l'on apprend est la non violence et le respect de toute forme de vie.
Ces derniers temps il y a eu des meurtres qui sont commis contre des musulmans par des bouddhistes au sri-lanka et en Birmanie.

Mais est ce que ces gens la sont vraiment des bouddhistes ? Est ce que les trois suicidaires qui ont commis les meurtres que l'on connait sont vraiment des musulmans ? 

Si l'on coute les spcialistes et rudits, qu'ils soient musulmans, bouddhistes ou catholiques ( etc ), ils condamnent tous les meurtres qui sont commis au nom d'un prophte, d'un dieux ou d'une quelconque pense bouddhiste...

J'aime beaucoup un dessin satirique de charlie hebdo ou ils font dire  mahomet : "C'est dur d'tre aim par des cons" 

A mon avis, cela rsume bien ces situations, c'est effectivement ce que l'on devrait dire de ces gens qui tuent ou qui font tuer d'autres personnes sous prtexte qu'ils n'ont pas la mme religion qu'eux !

En fait, ce ne sont que des cons, des fous, des meurtriers, des psychopathes qui n'ont rien  voir avec les prtextes religieux qu'on leur porte et qu'ils proclament, bien souvent, ce ne sont que des gens qui feraient mieux d'aller se faire soigner chez un psy plutt que de s'adonner  leur folie meurtrire et mme chose pour les soi-disant religieux qui entrainent  la violence ces gens malades et faibles pour les aider  dfendre leurs intrts.

----------


## adrien239

Je ne me permettrais pas de faire de parallles entre les doctrines religieuses et les idologies politiques.

Mais videmment l'histoire de l'humanit s'est btie sur l'tablissement des pouvoirs par la force 

Aprs on peut dplorer cette propension du religieux  vouloir cumuler  la fois les pouvoirs temporels et spirituels...  

Et esprer que l'volution corrige tout cela comme elle l'a dj fait avec certaines religions par le pass qui ont su abandonner le volet temporel  la socit civile... ou que la socit civile leur a .... impos (on y revient  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## GPPro666

> Par exemple les croisades pour aller rcuprer des richesses chez les arabes qui taient en avance sur nous sur bien des sujets


Exemples et sources de ce que tu avances s'il te plait, Pierre.




> Les exactions au nom de l'glise en Afrique avaient pour but de rcuprer des esclaves pour le march triangulaire


Sources ?




> et la conversion des indiens pour piller leur or et leur argent etc...


Sources ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Sources ?


L'histoire de France et de l'Europe ... a suffit ? Il y a juste  la lire, les historiens ont fait a trs bien. 

Par exemple : pourquoi ce brave "Cristoforo Colombo" a-t-il travers l'Atlantique ? Pas pour dcouvrir les Amriques, mais pour remplir les caisses de ses employeurs en cherchant un chemin plus court vers les Indes. Aprs, la suite est logique et l'histoire implacable, il suffit de la lire.

----------


## GPPro666

> L'histoire de France et de l'Europe ... a suffit ? Il y a juste  la lire, les historiens ont fait a trs bien. 
> 
> Par exemple : pourquoi ce brave "Cristoforo Colombo" a-t-il travers l'Atlantique ? Pas pour dcouvrir les Amriques, mais pour remplir les caisses de ses employeurs en cherchant un chemin plus court vers les Indes. Aprs, la suite est logique et l'histoire implacable, il suffit de la lire.


Christophe Colomb a t une chance pour les indiens d'Amrique et pour le monde entier.  
Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.
Les Incas seraient encore en train de sacrifier des humains  la gloire de leur divinit.
Regarde l'volution de la population, sans Christophe Colomb et autres conquistadors qui ont pris la peine de se dplacer  l'autre bout du monde, les sud amricains, les indiens serait tous mort de consanguinit, alors que grce aux espagnols la natalit  explos et que maintenant il y a des millions de latinos ce qui est bon pour la croissance.
Dsol Pierre mais je te trouve assez ingrat en parlant de pillage face  l'enrichissement engendr par ce mlange culturel.

One peace, one world.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Christophe Colomb a t une chance pour les indiens d'Amrique et pour le monde entier.  
> Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.
> Les Incas seraient encore en train de sacrifier des humains  la gloire de leur divinit.
> Regarde l'volution de la population, sans Christophe Colomb et autres conquistadors qui ont pris la peine de se dplacer  l'autre bout du monde, les sud amricains, les indiens serait tous mort de consanguinit, alors que grce aux espagnols la natalit  explos et que maintenant il y a des millions de latinos ce qui est bon pour la croissance.
> Dsol Pierre mais je te trouve assez ingrat en parlant de pillage face  l'enrichissement engendr par ce mlange culturel.
> 
> One peace, one world.


Dans une ancienne famille chinoise, le jeune garon de la famille reoit un cheval comme cadeau d'anniversaire. La voisine, merveille devant ce somptueux cadeau, dit  son pre :
- Votre fils a reu un trs beau cadeau ! Il en a de la chance.
- Peut-tre, rpondit le pre.
Quelques annes plus tard, le fils se blesse  cheval et finie clou au lit pour plusieurs mois. La voisine, compatissant  ses malheurs, dit alors  son pre:
- Ce cadeau tait un cadeau empoisonn. Quelle malchance.
- Peut-tre, rpondit le pre.
Un mois plus tard, la guerre est dclare, et tous les hommes aptes au combat sont engags de force. La voisine, ayant vu son fils an partir au combat, ne peut que constater :
- Votre fils est encore chez vous. Vous en avez de la chance.
- Peut-tre, rpondit le pre.

Que Christophe Colomb, les tats Unis, la vie dans les tipis ou le sacrifice humain soit bon ou pas, cela dpend du point de vue. Merci de ne pas dnigrer des cultures qui n'ont que la malchance d'avoir des valeurs diffrentes de la tienne. Le "progrs" n'a pas rendu tout le monde heureux, donc merci de relativiser.

----------


## Simara1170

C'est sr que personne, mais alors personne n'aurait eu un jour l'ide d'aller voir ce qui se passait quand on voyage plein ouest, mais alors personne...
Putain, ce qu'il faut pas lire...

----------


## GPPro

> Christophe Colomb a t une chance pour les indiens d'Amrique et pour le monde entier.  
> Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.
> Les Incas seraient encore en train de sacrifier des humains  la gloire de leur divinit.
> Regarde l'volution de la population, sans Christophe Colomb et autres conquistadors qui ont pris la peine de se dplacer  l'autre bout du monde, les sud amricains, les indiens serait tous mort de consanguinit, alors que grce aux espagnols la natalit  explos et que maintenant il y a des millions de latinos ce qui est bon pour la croissance.
> Dsol Pierre mais je te trouve assez ingrat en parlant de pillage face  l'enrichissement engendr par ce mlange culturel.
> 
> One peace, one world.


Oh mon dieu, un fan !!! Si tu veux je te ddicace une paire de chaussettes. PM moi avec ton adresse postale, je t'envoie a dans la journe.

Edit : pour les autres, dont feed the troll svp.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Oh mon dieu, un fan !!! Si tu veux je te ddicace une paire de chaussettes. PM moi avec ton adresse postale, je t'envoie a dans la journe.
> 
> Edit : pour les autres, dont feed the troll svp.


Ddoublement de la personnalit ?  ::P:  la partie qui sommeillait en toi et qui voulait dsespremment argumenter a enfin pris le pouvoir !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Simara1170

Non, c'est encore martin53...

----------


## Zirak

> Ddoublement de la personnalit ?  la partie qui sommeillait en toi et qui voulait dsespremment argumenter a enfin pris le pouvoir !!!


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Saverok

> Christophe Colomb a t une chance pour les indiens d'Amrique et pour le monde entier.  
> Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.
> Les Incas seraient encore en train de sacrifier des humains  la gloire de leur divinit.
> Regarde l'volution de la population, sans Christophe Colomb et autres conquistadors qui ont pris la peine de se dplacer  l'autre bout du monde, les sud amricains, les indiens serait tous mort de consanguinit, alors que grce aux espagnols la natalit  explos et que maintenant il y a des millions de latinos ce qui est bon pour la croissance.
> Dsol Pierre mais je te trouve assez ingrat en parlant de pillage face  l'enrichissement engendr par ce mlange culturel.
> 
> One peace, one world.


Ce troll est juste magnifique
Il entre en tte de mon classement 2015 qui dbute

C'est sr que a a t une sacr chance pour les indiens et incas d'avoir t victime d'un gnocide pour avoir le bonheur suprme de connatre McDo.
Quelle chance de s'tre fait piller leurs terres ancestrales pour donner naissance aux USA
C'est sr, tout cela vaut largement le cot gracieusement pay par des millions de vies humaines... (certains historiens voquent plusieurs dizaines de millions de morts !! et tout a,  la machette !!)
Si c'tait  refaire, on peut tre sr que ces peuples offriraient gnreusement et sans combattre la vie de leur femme et de leurs enfants pour permettre  toutes ces merveilles d'exister...
ou pas !!!

Comment peux-tu te permettre de juger ainsi la culture de ces civilisations ?
Comment peux-tu prtendre que ces civilisations n'auraient pas poursuivi leurs volutions culturelles, sociales et technologiques au fil des sicles sans l'intervention des occidentaux ?
Comment peux-tu justifier l'un des plus grand massacre de l'histoire de l'humanit comme tant une chance pour le monde ?
L je dois dire que a me dpasse...

----------


## atb

> Christophe Colomb a t une chance pour les indiens d'Amrique et pour le monde entier.
> Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.
> Les Incas seraient encore en train de sacrifier des humains  la gloire de leur divinit.
> Regarde l'volution de la population, sans Christophe Colomb et autres conquistadors qui ont pris la peine de se dplacer  l'autre bout du monde, les sud amricains, les indiens serait tous mort de consanguinit, alors que grce aux espagnols la natalit  explos et que maintenant il y a des millions de latinos ce qui est bon pour la croissance.
> Dsol Pierre mais je te trouve assez ingrat en parlant de pillage face  l'enrichissement engendr par ce mlange culturel.
> 
> One peace, one world.


C'est une perle celle-l. Digne d'une Bombo de tl ralit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Salut




> Sans Christophe Colomb les Etats-Unis n'existeraient pas, les indiens seraient encore en train de chasser  l'arc, de monter  cheval pour se dplacer et de vivre dans des tipis.


Pour ta culture, et  mon avis tu en as besoin, les chevaux sont arrivs avec les conquistadors, donc sans eux les indiens ne risquaient pas de faire du cheval.

Quand on annonce des choses on se renseigne, donc ta crdibilit vient de descendre en flche.

----------


## atb

GPPro666 A ta faon de rflchir, tu me fais srieusement penser  un certain fleur en plastique. Ce n'est pas toi par hasard ?

----------


## Zirak

je pense que les pires, ce sont les gens comme eux, qui gueulent, mais qui ne savent pas contre qui / quoi ...

Manifestation anti-Charlie, avec un drapeau italien, ainsi que des mannequins  l'effigie de Sarkozy (a  la limite, je peux comprendre  ::ptdr:: ) et d'un inconnu (sens tre Charb), bruls :

http://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/152...ompent-drapeau

 ::mouarf::

----------


## goomazio

> je pense que les pires, ce sont les gens comme eux, qui gueulent, mais qui ne savent pas contre qui / quoi ...
> 
> Manifestation anti-Charlie, avec un drapeau italien, ainsi que des mannequins  l'effigie de Sarkozy (a  la limite, je peux comprendre ) et d'un inconnu (sens tre Charb), bruls :


Cette manifestation aurait t organise par Franois Hollande... Un tel degr de btise, a ne peut tre que lui  ::P:  


Sinon, on a des traductions qui prouvent ce que dit 20minutes.fr ? Une effigie inconnue, un ancien prsident, un drapeau italien... Vous tes sur qu'on parle de Charlie Hebdo ici ? C'est pas contre les italiens en tout cas, vu que le drapeau italien c'est Vert Blanc Rouge...





> "Dieu merci ! Nous, nous n'offensons pas les sentiments de nos musulmans et chez nous, l'article 282 du Code pnal existe". 
> 
> Cet article, dnonc par de nombreuses ONG comme constituant une atteinte  la libert d'expression, condamne d'une lourde amende les individus et les mdias qui se rendent coupables d'"incitation  la haine" raciale, inter-ethnique ou religieuse. 
> 
> En vertu de cette disposition du Code pnal, un dput russe a demand  l'autorit de contrle des mdias Roskomnadzor d'inclure Charlie Hebdo parmi les ouvrages extrmistes interdits en Russie. 
> 
> Et le site internet d'information de Saint-Ptersbourg Agentsvo Business Novoste indiquait avoir t oblig jeudi de retirer de sa Une la caricature de Mahomet dessine par l'quipe de Charlie Hebdo, sur ordre de Roskomnadzor.


http://www.canalfrance.info/Poutine-...ale_a3277.html


Visiblement, des gens intransigeants comme Manuel Valls, il n'y en a pas qu'en France. Et il n'y en a pas que des juifs !  ::aie:: 

Oui, je ne vois pas la diffrence entre Manuel Valls qui combat dieudonn et des religieux qui manifestent pour plus de respect vis--vis de leur culte. 


[troll]Pour moi, c'est plus grave de faire la loi Gayssot (qui qualifie de dlit la contestation de l'existence des crimes contre l'humanit) que de faire cet article 282 qui ne vise  priori qu' empcher l'Incitation  la haine ou  l'hostilit, et atteintes  la dignit humaine qui LUI n'oblige pas les gens  croire  l'Histoire sans jamais poser de questions[/troll]

----------


## mapmip

> Euh lol ? Il me semble que le seul financement de Charlie, c'est ses ventes, justement la sant financire du journal, est loin d'tre bonne. C'est d'ailleurs Google qui va financer le prochain numro...


Chaque annes prs d'un milliard d'euros de subvension pour la presse francaise qui vient manger  la gamelle,
charlie hebdo venait manger  la gamelle tendue par l'establishment. Si ces subvensions n'existaient pas CH aurait dpos le bilan ds
la fin des annes 90 voire 80 ! 

http://www.contrepoints.org/2012/10/...ns-a-la-presse

----------


## Zirak

> Chaque annes prs d'un milliard d'euros de subvension pour la presse francaise qui vient manger  la gamelle,
> charlie hebdo venait manger  la gamelle de l'establishment. Si ces subvensions n'existaient pas CH aurait dpos le bilan ds
> la fin des annes 90 voire 80 ! 
> 
> http://www.contrepoints.org/2012/10/...ns-a-la-presse


Sauf qu'tant un journal satyrique et non un journal d'information, Charlie ne bnficiait pas de toutes les subventions de l'tat, bien tent  :;):

----------


## goomazio

> Sauf qu'tant un journal satyrique et non un journal d'information, Charlie ne bnficiait *pas de toutes* les subventions de l'tat, bien tent


Ca reste en partie vrai, donc ?

Mais lisons ceci : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-d-opinion.php

Ca pourrait changer : 


> L'eurodput estime que la premire rponse politique aprs les attentats qui ont notamment vis la rdaction de Charlie Hebdo passe par un renforcement des subventions publiques  la presse d'opinion.

----------


## mapmip

> Sauf qu'tant un journal satyrique et non un journal d'information, Charlie ne bnficiait pas de toutes les subventions de l'tat, bien tent


Selon certains, CH aurait t cr avec les fonds secrets de l'Elyse.
http://www.voltairenet.org/article186406.html

----------


## mapmip

> Ca reste en partie vrai, donc ?
> 
> Mais lisons ceci : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-d-opinion.php
> 
> Ca pourrait changer :


"en partie", genre  hauteur de 90% ?  ::aie::

----------


## NVCfrm

> Sauf qu'tant un journal satyrique ...


Du point de vue franais. Je penches plutt du point de vue de certains franais. Ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde en tout cas.

Ennuy par la monotonie de la presse franaise hier soir, je suis all voir du ct anglophone.

http://normanfinkelstein.com/2015/01...sm-not-satire/


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015...n_6506008.html


http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-d...do-differently


usa today http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinio...kham/21960957/

----------


## Zirak

> Selon certains, CH aurait t cr avec les fonds secrets de l'Elyse.
> http://www.voltairenet.org/article186406.html


Oh bah oui, les pauvres malheureux, ils doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes de lire des trucs comme a...

C'est aussi plausible que si Hara-Kiri avait t cr avec les fonds secrets du Vatican...


@NVCfrm : chacun peut avoir l'avis qu'il veut sur le journal, et oui c'est peut-tre un point de vue franais, mais il me semble que l'on est en France et qu'il s'agit d'un journal franais, donc je vois pas trop le problme ? On parle d'un journal franais, en France et de subventions par l'tat franais, que viennent faire les avis des autres pays la dedans ?

Toujours est-il que Charlie, n'est pas un journal d'information (d'un point de vue franais si cela te fait plaisir) et qu'il ne bnficiait pas des subventions (de l'tat "franais").

----------


## GPPro

> Oh bah oui, les pauvres malheureux, ils doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes de lire des trucs comme a...
> 
> C'est aussi plausible que si Hara-Kiri avait t cr avec les fonds secrets du Vatican...
> 
> 
> @NVCfrm : chacun peut avoir l'avis qu'il veut sur le journal, et oui c'est peut-tre un point de vue franais, mais il me semble que l'on est en France et qu'il s'agit d'un journal franais, donc je vois pas trop le problme ? On parle d'un journal franais, en France et de subventions par l'tat franais, que viennent faire les avis des autres pays la dedans ?
> 
> Toujours est-il que Charlie, n'est pas un journal d'information (d'un point de vue franais si cela te fait plaisir) et qu'il ne bnficiait pas des subventions (de l'tat "franais").


Un avis extrieur ne fait jamais de mal... Surtout que eux aussi se posent beaucoup de questions sur le flagrant deux poids - deux mesures.

Edit : je ne parle pas de la n-ime provocation de Dieudonn, mais des gamins qui passent en jugement pour ne pas s'tre tenus "comme il faut" pendant la minute de silence impose ou pour avoir sortie une connerie bravache devant un prof. Elle est belle la libert d'expression  la franaise.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca reste en partie vrai, donc ?


Non, mais comme je n'ai pas accs  la comptabilit de Charlie, plutt que de trop m'avancer et affirmer sur de moi, qu'il n'en touchait "aucune", je prfre m'en tenir  ce que j'ai pu lire  droite et  gauche, et donc au fait que n'ayant pas exactement le mme statut qu'un journal d'information "srieux", ils n'avaient pas le droits aux mmes aides (aprs Est-ce pas d'aide du tout, ou pas toutes, je n'en sais rien).





> Mais lisons ceci : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-d-opinion.php
> 
> Ca pourrait changer :


Et bien si effectivement a change, et qu'il y a un nouvel attentat contre eux, vous viendrez vous en plaindre  ce moment la non ? Cela serait mieux que de venir rler contre un truc qui n'est pas (encore) vrai ?

----------


## BenoitM

C'est fou le nombre d'opinion qu'on peut avoir si Charlie Hebdo alors que le journal n'tait que trs peu vendu.

Je pense qu'on devrait surtout demander combien de fois ils ont lu Charlie Hebdo et depuis quand  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Un avis extrieur ne fait jamais de mal... Surtout que eux aussi se posent beaucoup de questions sur le flagrant deux poids - deux mesures.


Ah mais ils peuvent donner tous les avis et les jugements qu'ils veulent, cela ne change rien au fait que Charlie n'tait pas aussi (/ du tout ?) financ par l'tat comme un journal d'information autre.

Je ne parle pas de la qualit du journal (que je ne lisais pas encore une fois), ou du fait de l'apprcier, ou d'tre d'accord avec lui.

Je dis juste que c'est faux de venir se plaindre que c'tait financ par les subventions de l'tat, alors que non.

----------


## GPPro

> Ca reste en partie vrai, donc ?
> 
> Mais lisons ceci : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-d-opinion.php
> 
> Ca pourrait changer :


C'est toujours aussi rigolo le Figaro (et ses lecteurs), j'y apprends en lisant les commentaires de cet article qu'un franais sur 2 serait royaliste... J'ai des questions  poser  ma compagne en rentrant ce soir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> Ah mais ils peuvent donner tous les avis et les jugements qu'ils veulent, cela ne change rien au fait que Charlie n'tait pas aussi (/ du tout ?) financ par l'tat comme un journal d'information autre.
> 
> Je ne parle pas de la qualit du journal (que je ne lisais pas encore une fois), ou du fait de l'apprcier, ou d'tre d'accord avec lui.
> 
> Je dis juste que c'est faux de venir se plaindre que c'tait financ par les subventions de l'tat, alors que non.


Il tait financ par les aides  la presse, pas des masses, 80 ou 90k de mmoire, mais connaissant la ligne revendique c'est un fait intressant quand mme.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce qui est effrayant dans toutes ces dernires interventions, c'est une nouvelle fois la thorie du complot mis en avant. Ces thories amnent toutes directement aux XXXistes. La ngation des chambre  gaz, les thories fumeuses pour expliquer que les US ont eux-mmes fais les attentats et que Al-Qada n'y est pour rien. Maintenant, c'est Charlie Hebdo financ par llyse etc...

Autant quand un Hitler, Mussolini, Staline, Napolon ou Louis 14, et mme Csar, on peut douter de ce qu'ils affirment (vu qu'ils ont tous les pouvoirs), autant, dans nos dmocraties, c'est moins facile. D'autant que tous les 4 ou 5 ans il y a des renversement des pouvoirs potentiels dans tous ces pays. Qui croire : Kim Jong-Hun dictateur ou Barack Obama lu et dans son dernier mandat ?

Les thories du complot font juste partie des principales armes des extrmistes de tous bord. Le simple fait de les colporter est dangereux pour tout le monde.

----------


## mapmip

> Ce qui est effrayant dans toutes ces dernires interventions, c'est une nouvelle fois la thorie du complot mis en avant. Ces thories amnent toutes directement aux XXXistes. La ngation des chambre  gaz, les thories fumeuses pour expliquer que les US ont eux-mmes fais les attentats et que Al-Qada n'y est pour rien. Maintenant, c'est Charlie Hebdo financ par llyse etc...
> 
> Autant quand un Hitler, Mussolini, Staline, Napolon ou Louis 14, et mme Csar, on peut douter de ce qu'ils affirment (vu qu'ils ont tous les pouvoirs), autant, dans nos dmocraties, c'est moins facile. D'autant que tous les 4 ou 5 ans il y a des renversement des pouvoirs potentiels dans tous ces pays. Qui croire : Kim Jong-Hun dictateur ou Barack Obama lu et dans son dernier mandat ?
> 
> Les thories du complot font juste partie des principales armes des extrmistes de tous bord. Le simple fait de les colporter est dangereux pour tout le monde.



Nous ne sommes pas en dmocratie mais en *monarchie lective* :

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Nous ne sommes pas en dmocratie mais en *monarchie lective* :


... Tu te places parmi les idiots incapables de choisir lors des lections ? A moins que tu fasse partie de ceux qui restent  la maison quand il y a des lections (ce qui est encore plus idiot) ?

----------


## Simara1170

> ... Tu te places parmi les idiots incapables de choisir lors des lections ? A moins que tu fasse partie de ceux qui restent  la maison quand il y a des lections (ce qui est encore plus idiot) ?


Les idiots incapables de choisir comme tu dit, il te viens pas  l'esprit que c'est peut-tre ceux qui votent blanc parce que lasss de n'avoir  choisir qu'entre la peste et le cholra?
Les idiots qui restent  la maison, il ne te viens pas  l'esprit que c'est ceux qui sont lasss de voir leur vote blanc compt comme abstention, et non pas vote blanc, et qui du coup ne voient pas l'intrt de se bouger si le rsultat est le mme?

C'est beau les raisonnement  l'emporte-pice, c'est souvent encore plus dbile que ce qu'on essaye de dmontrer comme tant "idiot"

----------


## Zirak

> Les idiots incapables de choisir comme tu dit, il te viens pas  l'esprit que c'est peut-tre ceux qui votent blanc parce que lasss de n'avoir  choisir qu'entre la peste et le cholra?
> Les idiots qui restent  la maison, il ne te viens pas  l'esprit que c'est ceux qui sont lasss de voir leur vote blanc compt comme abstention, et non pas vote blanc, et qui du coup ne voient pas l'intrt de se bouger si le rsultat est le mme?
> 
> C'est beau les raisonnement  l'emporte-pice, c'est souvent encore plus dbile que ce qu'on essaye de dmontrer comme tant "idiot"


La mme ici, j'ai envie de dire  ::D: 

Le mec qui vote blanc car rien ne lui plait, ou qui ne vote plus du tout car il en a marre de voir son vote blanc ne pas tre pris en compte, il pourrait se retrousser les manches et crer son propre parti, on est en dmocratie !  ::mrgreen:: 

(Je prcise que je fais parti de ceux que tu cite, et que je ne me remonte moi-mme pas les manches  ce niveau la  ::D: )


Enfin bref, on peut toujours trouver des excuses  tout le monde, mais on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-mme !

En France (moi le premier), on est trs fort pour rler et se plaindre, mais beaucoup moins actifs pour se sortir les doigts  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Ce qui est effrayant dans toutes ces dernires interventions, c'est une nouvelle fois la thorie du complot mis en avant. Ces thories amnent toutes directement aux XXXistes. La ngation des chambre  gaz, les thories fumeuses pour expliquer que les US ont eux-mmes fais les attentats et que Al-Qada n'y est pour rien. Maintenant, c'est Charlie Hebdo financ par llyse etc...


C'est profondment *malhonnte* de mettre sur un mme plan les thories du complot sur le 11 septembre et la ngation des chambres  gaz.
La Shoah a largement t tudie par des historiens indpendants, il y a quantit de preuves disponibles, des ruines de camps, des archives, les tmoignages de survivants, ceux des bourreaux, etc ...
N'importe quel tudiant souhaitant effectuer une thse sur le sujet trouve quantit de matire  exploiter librement.

Rien de tout cela pour le 11 septembre. Une enqute bcle le plus vite possible avec un budget drisoire (infrieur  l'affaire Lewinsky !), destruction des pices  convictions par l'tat US (les ruines du WTC notamment qui auraient permis de connaitre prcisment la cause de l'effondrement des tours), points compltements ignors (WTC7, tmoignages, boites noires introuvables, problmes physiques divers, ...). Le sujet est compltement tabou aux USA, il y a une chape de plomb sur ce sujet.

----------


## deuche

> Ce qui est effrayant dans toutes ces dernires interventions, c'est une nouvelle fois la thorie du complot mis en avant.


Ce qui est tonnant c'est cette faon qu' la presse de traiter les diffrents sujets d'informations, comme si il y avait quelque chose qui sonnait faux, comme si certaines personnes n'arrivaient pas  se reconnaitre dans le discours ambiant.

Un peu comme si, ils allaient chercher de l'info ailleurs sans trop savoir o rellement chercher. C'est peut-tre pour cette raison que cet argument de la thorie du complot arrive toujours, il permet de couper court  toute discussion en se cachant derrire l'argument de la throrie du complot.

Nous sommes dans une dictature du capital et de la conscience dont les premiers complices sont les mdias.
C'est cela pour moi qui est effrayant.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Les idiots incapables de choisir comme tu dit, il te viens pas  l'esprit que c'est peut-tre ceux qui votent blanc parce que lasss de n'avoir  choisir qu'entre la peste et le cholra?...


Malheureusement, trop peu de gens votent blanc ... qui est loin d'tre un vote idiot. Les indcis prfrent rester  la maison ... d'o les records d'abstention qui ne sont pas des signes de bonne sant pour les dmocraties. Un vote blanc ou nul : C'est un vote (mme si il n'est pas compt  la hauteur de ce qu'il reprsente).

Non, je parlais bien de ceux qui votent n'importe quoi pourvu que c'est CONTRE, mais le pire est bien de rester  la maison. Aprs ? que reprocher  nos dirigeants quand on n'as pas la volont d'exprimer son opinion en restant  la maison les jours de vote ? 

Quant aux dmocraties "monarchiques", elles existent effectivement, la Grande Bretagne par exemple, mais ils n'ont pas  rougir compars aux autres, vu que ce ne sont pas des monarques absolus.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le mec qui vote blanc car rien ne lui plait, ou qui ne vote plus du tout car il en a marre de voir son vote blanc ne pas tre pris en compte, il pourrait se retrousser les manches et crer son propre parti, on est en dmocratie !


Sauf que pour que ce parti puisse se prsenter aux lections, il doit satisfaire un certain nombre de contraintes : obtenir un certain nombre de signatures de maires, 500 je crois, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'es pas dj mdiatis correctement, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'est pas particulirement bon en com. Aprs tout, pourquoi devraient-ils signer s'ils ne te connaissent pas ? Il faut ensuite financer les bulletins de vote (un pour chaque franais), les professions de foi et les ventuels tracts publicitaires. Il faut donc aussi un financement certain. Et si a ne suffisait pas pour couper l'herbe sous les pieds  n'importe quel individu volontaire, si tes propositions vont  l'encontre de la ligne ditoriale d'un journal, tu n'y seras tout simplement pas diffus.

L'UPR en est un exemple concret. Sans avancer quoi que ce soit sur le fait que ce soit un bon parti ou non, ce parti existe depuis 2007 et s'est forg uniquement grace  Internet. Ce n'est que maintenant qu'il commence  apparatre sur les mdias de grande diffusion avec "On n'est pas couch" de Laurent Ruquier, qui s'est cependant focalis sur le prsident de l'UPR et non le parti. Et bien qu'il ait pu obtenir en 2014 les financements et signatures ncessaires pour participer aux lections europennes, ils n'ont t diffuss que quelques secondes ou minutes sur une radio locale... Comment veux-tu que les gens jugent de manire pertinente, ou mme connaissent un parti de la sorte ?

Si au moins la prsentation aux lections tait inconditionnelle, mais non, il y a des contraintes prohibitives qui t'empchent d'agir, malgr toute la bonne volont citoyenne que tu puisses avoir.

----------


## Simara1170

Sauf que lorsque tu vote blanc, il est comptabilis comme une abstention (comme les votes nuls d'ailleurs), et par la mme change le sens mme de ton vote.
Quand tu votes blanc, en thorie, c'est pour dire que tu ne te reconnais dans aucun des candidats, que tu ne veux pas de ceux qui se prsentent.
Quand tu fait abstention, c'est que t'en a rien  foutre. Alors quitte  ce que mon vote soit assimil  "t'en a rien  foutre", alors oui, effectivement j'en ai rien  foutre, et je ne viens pas...

J'en ai rien  foutre parce que dans le cas d'un vote blanc, on nie mon implication  choisir de dire qu'aucun dirigeant ne me plat, pour la remplacer par "je me fout de ce qui se passe dans mon pays". Alors oui, tant que le vote dformera mon expression citoyenne, je ne m'exprimerais plus. Parce que cette dformation ne fait que le jeu de ceux qui sont au pouvoir, qui prfrent dire que 45% des franais se moquent perdument de qui dirige le pays, plutt que dire 45% des franais ne veulent pas de moi, ni de mes copains de promo...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est profondment *malhonnte* de mettre sur un mme plan les thories du complot sur le 11 septembre et la ngation des chambres  gaz...


Non, c'est la mme faon de truquer la ralit pour endoctriner des gens. 
Nier les chambre  gaz, c'est ddiaboliser lextrmisme de droite et attirer des gens vers le no-nazisme.Dclarer un complot US pour ddouaner Al-Qada de ses responsabilit c'est ddouaner l'islamisme radical et attirer des gens vers ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'islam

C'est exactement la mme chose : Comment passer pour des victimes et attirer de nouvelles recrues ? Facile, il suffit de jeter le doute sur des faits avrs et historiques. C'est ce que font les neo-nasistes aussi bien que les islamistes (chacun dans leur domaine). Le but tant de dstabiliser les dmocraties.

----------


## Saverok

> Ce qui est tonnant c'est cette faon qu' la presse de traiter les diffrents sujets d'informations, comme si il y avait quelque chose qui sonnait faux, comme si certaines personnes n'arrivaient pas  se reconnaitre dans le discours ambiant.
> 
> Un peu comme si, ils allaient chercher de l'info ailleurs sans trop savoir o rellement chercher. C'est peut-tre pour cette raison que cet argument de la thorie du complot arrive toujours, il permet de couper court  toute discussion en se cachant derrire l'argument de la throrie du complot.


Les thories du complot ont toujours exist
Certaines sont particulirement connues comme celles du 11/09 ou l'assassinat de JFK
La plupart restent inconnus du grand public tellement elles sont farfellues

Pas mal d'historiens retrouvent des thories du complots qui remontent  la Grce antique
C'est dire s'il n'y a rien de nouveau l dedans

Ce qui change, c'est la vitesse et l'ampleur de leur diffusion mais a, c'est d  Internet et a concerne pas mal de chose... Rien de spcifique aux thories du complot.

Une grande constante dans les thories du complot est que justement, ce sont les manipulateurs (autrement dit, les comploteurs) qui en sont presque toujours  l'origine :
On a notre coupable dsigner d'avance (en fonction de nos objectifs idologiques et/ou politique)
On tord la vrit dans tous les sens en ne retenant que les faits qui nous arrange pour arriver au final,  notre conclusion voulue ds le dpart




> Nous sommes dans une dictature du capital et de la conscience dont les premiers complices sont les mdias.
> C'est cela pour moi qui est effrayant.


L encore, rien de nouveau
Les punks disaient la mme chose dans les annes 80
Avant a, il y avait les hippies, les rockeurs, etc, etc, etc

Ce que je trouve effrayant, c'est le manque total de recul, la mconnaissance totale de l'histoire (parfois mme l'histoire trs rcente)
Croire que tout ce qui arrive aujourd'hui est du domaine de l'exceptionnel, du gravissime, etc.  Alors que si on prend la peine de se poser, on peut parfaitement relativiser
On ne tire plus aucune leon de l'histoire

Se poser des questions, c'est trs bien
Avoir un sens critique, c'est encore mieux

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Malheureusement, trop peu de gens votent blanc ... qui est loin d'tre un vote idiot. Les indcis prfrent rester  la maison ... d'o les records d'abstention qui ne sont pas des signes de bonne sant pour les dmocraties. Un vote blanc ou nul : C'est un vote (mme si il n'est pas compt  la hauteur de ce qu'il reprsente).
> 
> Non, je parlais bien de ceux qui votent n'importe quoi pourvu que c'est CONTRE, mais le pire est bien de rester  la maison. Aprs ? que reprocher  nos dirigeants quand on n'as pas la volont d'exprimer son opinion en restant  la maison les jours de vote ? 
> 
> Quant aux dmocraties "monarchiques", elles existent effectivement, la Grande Bretagne par exemple, mais ils n'ont pas  rougir compars aux autres, vu que ce ne sont pas des monarques absolus.


Qu'y a-t-il de pire :
_ quelqu'un qui dit "je m'intresse toujours  la vie politique mais ce que vous me proposez ne me convient pas" (vote blanc)
_ quelqu'un qui dit "je suis dgot de la politique,  cause de pourris qui ne pensent qu' leur pomme comme vous" (abstention)

Perso, je pense que la deuxime solution est pire pour un vrai politicien (i.e., celui qui ne pense pas  lui mais au bien de la population qu'il reprsente) et que plus il y aura d'abstention, plus a devrait interroger les politiciens.
Comme tu dis : que reprocher  nos dirigeants si les propositions qu'ils font ne correspondent pas  nos convictions? On ne va pas leur demander de changer leurs convictions pour nous faire plaisir.
Par contre, ne pas aller voter veut dire "je sais que t'es un pourri, je sais que tu mens uniquement pour avoir mon vote, et je sais que tu ne feras rien de ce que tu dis. Tant que tu ne changeras pas a et que tu ne seras pas plus honnte avec toi-mme, tu peux te brosser". Donc ce qu'on peut reprocher  nos dirigeants, c'est de ne pas tre sincre et de faire en sorte que tout le monde se foute compltement de ce qu'ils racontent, parce qu'on sait trs bien que a ne vaut pas tripette. Un vote blanc ne veut pas dire a, l'abstention, si.

Parce qu'au final, tu te rappelles combien il y a eu de vote blanc aux dernires lections prsidentielles? (et d'ailleurs, j'ai pas compris ta logique pour dire que c'tait loin d'tre idiot de voter blanc....) Non.
Par contre, tout le monde se rappelle du taux d'abstention et le vote blanc passe aux oubliettes.

----------


## Gooby

> Non, c'est la mme faon de truquer la ralit pour endoctriner des gens. 
> Nier les chambre  gaz, c'est ddiaboliser lextrmisme de droite et attirer des gens vers le no-nazisme.Dclarer un complot US pour ddouaner Al-Qada de ses responsabilit c'est ddouaner l'islamisme radical et attirer des gens vers ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'islam
> 
> C'est exactement la mme chose : Comment passer pour des victimes et attirer de nouvelles recrues ? Facile, il suffit de jeter le doute sur des faits avrs et historiques. C'est ce que font les neo-nasistes aussi bien que les islamistes (chacun dans leur domaine). Le but tant de dstabiliser les dmocraties.


Autant je ne pense pas qu'il y ait existence d'un complot pour le 11 septembre, autant il faut reconnatre qu'on ne peut raisonnablement pas tre aussi affirmatif que sur l'existence de la Shoah. Et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque rapport avec le fait de ddouaner l'Islamisme radical. Complot ou pas, Al-Qada a revendiqu sa responsabilit dans cet acte tragique, alors je ne vois pas en quoi lancer des thories du complot contre les USA pourraient avoir comme objectif de les ddouaner et de les ddiaboliser.

----------


## deuche

> Sauf que pour que ce parti puisse se prsenter aux lections, il doit satisfaire un certain nombre de contraintes : obtenir un certain nombre de signatures de maires, 500 je crois, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'es pas dj mdiatis correctement, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'est pas particulirement bon en com. Aprs tout, pourquoi devraient-ils signer s'ils ne te connaissent pas ? Il faut ensuite financer les bulletins de vote (un pour chaque franais), les professions de foi et les ventuels tracts publicitaires. Il faut donc aussi un financement certain. Et si a ne suffisait pas pour couper l'herbe sous les pieds  n'importe quel individu volontaire, si tes propositions vont  l'encontre de la ligne ditoriale d'un journal, tu n'y seras tout simplement pas diffus.
> 
> L'UPR en est un exemple concret. Sans avancer quoi que ce soit sur le fait que ce soit un bon parti ou non, ce parti existe depuis 2007 et s'est forg uniquement grace  Internet. Ce n'est que maintenant qu'il commence  apparatre sur les mdias de grande diffusion avec "On n'est pas couch" de Laurent Ruquier, qui s'est cependant focalis sur le prsident de l'UPR et non le parti. Et bien qu'il ait pu obtenir en 2014 les financements et signatures ncessaires pour participer aux lections europennes, ils n'ont t diffuss que quelques secondes ou minutes sur une radio locale... Comment veux-tu que les gens jugent de manire pertinente, ou mme connaissent un parti de la sorte ?
> 
> Si au moins la prsentation aux lections tait inconditionnelle, mais non, il y a des contraintes prohibitives qui t'empchent d'agir, malgr toute la bonne volont citoyenne que tu puisses avoir.


Et malgr tout cela l'UPR arrive  avoir 7000 adhrents ce qui est bien plus que EELV par exemple ou le NPA qui parviendront toujours  avoir leurs signatures qui aujourd'hui ne sont plus anonyme (encore un peu plus de vrouillage). En tout cas merci de ce petit message c'est le premier de ce genre depuis un an sur ce forum. Esprons qu'il ne restera pas isol car si notre courant est encore largement minoritaire, c'est chaque jour un peu moins vrai.

----------


## Zirak

> Autant je ne pense pas qu'il y ait existence d'un complot pour le 11 septembre, autant il faut reconnatre qu'on ne peut raisonnablement pas tre aussi affirmatif que sur l'existence de la Shoah. Et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque rapport avec le fait de ddouaner l'Islamisme radical. Complot ou pas, Al-Qada a revendiqu sa responsabilit dans cet acte tragique, alors je ne vois pas en quoi lancer des thories du complot contre les USA pourraient avoir comme objectif de les ddouaner et de les ddiaboliser.


Parce que ceux qui avancent la thorie du complot, t'affirment que les vidos de revendications d'Al-Qada sont fausses et ont t fabriques par le gouvernement US (discussion vu sur ce forum).

Quand je dis que cela ne sert  rien d'argumenter face  ceux qui tiennent ces thories...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Par contre, ne pas aller voter veut dire "je sais que t'es un pourri...


C'est avec ce genre d'arguments que le terreau des extrmistes s'enrichit. Le tous pourris est la principale arme des partis extrmes. Et si en plus d'tre tous pourris, nous on agis au nom d'un dieu, c'est encore bien plus fort (d'o la dangerosit de l'islamisme). Quand  la thorie du complot, elle existe depuis toujours, effectivement, a porte d'autres noms d'ailleurs : Rumeurs, Calomnies etc... ces mthodes sont aussi vieilles que l'humanit et n'ont jamais pour but de faire le bien autour de soit.

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'y a-t-il de pire :
> _ quelqu'un qui dit "je m'intresse toujours  la vie politique mais ce que vous me proposez ne me convient pas" (vote blanc)
> _ quelqu'un qui dit "je suis dgot de la politique,  cause de pourris qui ne pensent qu' leur pomme comme vous" (abstention)
> 
> Perso, je pense que la deuxime solution est pire pour un vrai politicien (i.e., celui qui ne pense pas  lui mais au bien de la population qu'il reprsente) et que plus il y aura d'abstention, plus a devrait interroger les politiciens.
> Comme tu dis : que reprocher  nos dirigeants si les propositions qu'ils font ne correspondent pas  nos convictions? On ne va pas leur demander de changer leurs convictions pour nous faire plaisir.
> Par contre, ne pas aller voter veut dire "je sais que t'es un pourri, je sais que tu mens uniquement pour avoir mon vote, et je sais que tu ne feras rien de ce que tu dis. Tant que tu ne changeras pas a et que tu ne seras pas plus honnte avec toi-mme, tu peux te brosser". Donc ce qu'on peut reprocher  nos dirigeants, c'est de ne pas tre sincre et de faire en sorte que tout le monde se foute compltement de ce qu'ils racontent, parce qu'on sait trs bien que a ne vaut pas tripette. Un vote blanc ne veut pas dire a, l'abstention, si.
> 
> Parce qu'au final, tu te rappelles combien il y a eu de vote blanc aux dernires lections prsidentielles? (et d'ailleurs, j'ai pas compris ta logique pour dire que c'tait loin d'tre idiot de voter blanc....) Non.
> Par contre, tout le monde se rappelle du taux d'abstention et le vote blanc passe aux oubliettes.


Ca c'est dans le monde des bisounours, dans la vraie vie, pour les politiques, les abstentionnistes, c'est juste des feignants qui ne sont pas boug le cul. Et ils s'en foutent compltement si en fait c'est pour dire qu'ils sont tous des pourris, vu qu'ils sont lu quand mme via ceux qui vont voter (mme si ils sont moins nombreux).

C'est le problme de ce systme, faut pas attendre aprs les politiques pour se remettre en cause eux-mmes et abandonner leurs privilges hein, ils ne changeront jamais le systme du vote blanc / de l'abstention (enfin du moins pas les partis habituels, certains comme l'UPR entre autres, en parlent (tu vois Deuche, que je peux me montrer objectif  ::D: )).

----------


## deuche

Tout  fait Zirack. L'UPR propose la reconnaissance du vote blanc.

----------


## Gooby

> Parce que ceux qui avancent la thorie du complot, t'affirment que les vidos de revendications d'Al-Qada sont fausses et ont t fabriques par le gouvernement US (discussion vu sur ce forum).
> 
> Quand je dis que cela ne sert  rien d'argumenter face  ceux qui tiennent ces thories...


Et bientt ils diront peut tre que les USA ont lanc il y a un demi-sicle une campagne de faux complot (du genre Roswell & cie) pour pouvoir discrditer plus tard les gens perspicaces qui dcleraient les vrais complots (qu'ils taient dj en train d'organiser, bien sr) en se gaussant d'eux?  ::aie:: 

Bon j'arrte mes conner***.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bibicmoi

> C'est avec ce genre d'arguments que le terreau des extrmistes s'enrichit. Le tous pourris est la principale arme des partis extrmes.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils partent d'un constat vrai (ce qui est d'ailleurs plus facile pour faire croire au reste), qu'il faut forcment adhrer  leurs ides derrire.
Donc oui, c'est une des armes des partis extrmes, mais si tu as 2 doigts de jugeote, tu n'es pas d'accord et tu ne deviens pas extrmiste pour autant.
Si ce n'tait pas l'abstention, ils auraient d'autres ides, je ne m'inquite malheureusement pas pour eux.

Et en admettant que a soit vrai, il n'est donc pas plus urgent pour les politiques de faire en sorte que les gens recommencent  s'intresser  la vie politique plutt que d'en voir de plus en plus s'en loigner parce que les politiques ne font rien pour redorer leur blason?

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que pour que ce parti puisse se prsenter aux lections, il doit satisfaire un certain nombre de contraintes : obtenir un certain nombre de signatures de maires, 500 je crois, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'es pas dj mdiatis correctement, ce qui est infaisable si tu n'est pas particulirement bon en com. Aprs tout, pourquoi devraient-ils signer s'ils ne te connaissent pas ? Il faut ensuite financer les bulletins de vote (un pour chaque franais), les professions de foi et les ventuels tracts publicitaires. Il faut donc aussi un financement certain. Et si a ne suffisait pas pour couper l'herbe sous les pieds  n'importe quel individu volontaire, si tes propositions vont  l'encontre de la ligne ditoriale d'un journal, tu n'y seras tout simplement pas diffus.
> 
> L'UPR en est un exemple concret. Sans avancer quoi que ce soit sur le fait que ce soit un bon parti ou non, ce parti existe depuis 2007 et s'est forg uniquement grace  Internet. Ce n'est que maintenant qu'il commence  apparatre sur les mdias de grande diffusion avec "On n'est pas couch" de Laurent Ruquier, qui s'est cependant focalis sur le prsident de l'UPR et non le parti. Et bien qu'il ait pu obtenir en 2014 les financements et signatures ncessaires pour participer aux lections europennes, ils n'ont t diffuss que quelques secondes ou minutes sur une radio locale... Comment veux-tu que les gens jugent de manire pertinente, ou mme connaissent un parti de la sorte ?
> 
> Si au moins la prsentation aux lections tait inconditionnelle, mais non, il y a des contraintes prohibitives qui t'empchent d'agir, malgr toute la bonne volont citoyenne que tu puisses avoir.



Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile  faire mais en mme temps, on parle de diriger un pays, heureusement que ce n'est pas ouvert  n'importe qui, n'importe comment.

Aprs je conviens qu'il y aurait des choses  changer pour "faciliter" le truc aux gens vraiment trs srieux, mais , voil, il ne faut pas que cela soit "facile" d'accs quand mme, que seuls les gens vraiment motivs et avec un projet srieux puisse aboutir, pas le moindre rigolo qui veut se prsenter pour faire marrer ses potes.


Et puis surtout, pour moi, oui, je trouve "normal" qu'un inconnu ne puisse pas se prsenter comme prsident, c'est peut-tre con, on passe peut-tre  ct de gens surement mieux que nos politiques actuels, mais pour moi, le prsident doit avoir un minimum de connaissance et d'exprience politique, avoir dj administr un truc  grande chelle, pas seulement grer les problmatiques d'une quipe de 10 gars dans sa bote...

Il faut quelqu'un qui s'investit dans la politique depuis un moment, qui a "montr" qu'il tait "capable", pas forcment un mec des grandes coles comme l'ENA ou autres, mais au moins quelqu'un qui a eu un parcours du type lu local => maire => voir un poil plus. 

Je sais pas trop comment expliquer mieux, mais pour faire une analogie pourrie, c'est comme pour le permis de conduire, tu peux pas te pointer en disant "filez moi le papier" (mme si tu sais dj conduire), il y a des tapes (le code, la conduite,...)  passer pour montrer que tu es "apte", tu comprends ce que je veux dire ?

Enfin aprs, ce n'est que mon avis et j'admets volontiers qu'un illustre inconnu pourrais parfaitement dmontrer qu'il est capable, mais j'aurais forcment plus de mal  "avoir confiance" et  voter pour lui puisque je n'ai jamais entendu parler de lui.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Ca c'est dans le monde des bisounours, dans la vraie vie, pour les politiques, les abstentionnistes, c'est juste des feignants qui ne sont pas boug le cul. Et ils s'en foutent compltement si en fait c'est pour dire qu'ils sont tous des pourris, vu qu'ils sont lu quand mme via ceux qui vont voter (mme si ils sont moins nombreux).


Je ne peux qu'tre entirement d'accord. Ce qui souligne bien encore plus  quel point les politiques sont loin de la ralit et que a donne encore moins envie de voter pour eux.
Mais il y a bien un moment ou un autre, il y en a un qui va se prendre dans la tte "t'as t lu avec 20% des franais, tu reprsentes rien du tout" et on pourra enfin commencer  parler srieusement.




> C'est le problme de ce systme, faut pas attendre aprs les politiques pour se remettre en cause eux-mmes et abandonner leurs privilges hein, ils ne changeront jamais le systme du vote blanc / de l'abstention (enfin du moins pas les partis habituels, certains comme l'UPR entre autres, en parlent (tu vois Deuche, que je peux me montrer objectif )).


C'est vrai. Le problme, c'est qu'on ne sait pas comment a se passe en cas de majorit de vote blanc.
J'aimerais bien pouvoir aller voter blanc si cela avait une utilit. Mais si c'est pour bloquer le pays (mme si je me demande bien si a serait vraiment embtant au final  ::mouarf:: ), faire aller voter les gens tous les WE (avec ce que a comprend au niveau budgtaire, parce qu'une lection, c'est pas donn), je ne suis pas non plus tonn que a ne soit pas voqu, ni ralis.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...C'est le problme de ce systme, faut pas attendre aprs les politiques pour se remettre en cause eux-mmes et abandonner leurs privilges hein, ils ne changeront jamais le systme du vote blanc / de l'abstention (enfin du moins pas les partis habituels, certains comme l'UPR entre autres, en parlent (tu vois Deuche, que je peux me montrer objectif )).


Oui, et c'est pareil que la proportionnelle, ceux qui en parlent le plus, ce sont ceux qui ont le moins de chances d'arriver  tre lus autrement. Et c'est vrai que la comptabilisation des votes blancs ou nuls changeraient la donne. Au lieu de 51% des suffrages exprims, ils seraient quand mme lus, mais avec seulement 25% des votants ... Ils feraient certainement moins les fiers  bras lors des soires lectorales.  ::mrgreen:: 

Maintenant, si au lieu de rester  la maison, il y avait 100% d'lecteurs inscrits avec 50% ou plus de bulletins blancs ou nuls, ils seraient bien obligs de ragir devant l'ampleur du phnomne.

Ne pas voter, a veux aussi dire, je suis daccord  sur le rsultat, quel qu'il soit. Il y a d'ailleurs parmi eux ceux qui ne se dplacent pas parce que le rsultat est acquis d'avance et que une voix de plus ou de moins ne changera rien. Bref, ceux qui ne votent pas, on peut leur faire dire ce que l'on veut. Avec des bulletins blancs ou nuls, c'est moins facile de botter en touche.

----------


## Zirak

Je ne dis pas que tous les complotistes sont du mme acabit mais quand je vois des mecs comme a, vous voyez bien que le dialogue est impossible :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...-devastatrice/

(voir les interventions de Nikau6,  partir de la page 3)

Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec sa thorie du complot, c'est que :

- soit tu est trop con pour comprendre les choses.
- soit tu n'as pas encore ouvert les yeux et tu te rangeras bientt  son avis (un peu comme Deuche sur ce coup la, dsol  ::D: ).

Et en attendant, tout ce que tu peux lui prsenter comme argument, c'est soit de la manipulation faisant parti du complot, soit un lment fabriqu de toutes pices par les instigateurs du complot. Il ne te connait pas, mais comme Deuche, pense que forcment, tu ne regardes que TF1 et les grands mdias, et que tu n'as aucune capacit de rflexion par toi-mme.

Enfin, bref, tu peux dire tout ce que tu veux, c'est lui qui a raison, je vois pas l'intrt de parler avec des gens comme a.

----------


## Deuzz

En parlant de vote ... un petit dessin qui a valu un procs  Plantu...  ::mrgreen:: 



Il a gagn...

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Oui, et c'est pareil que la proportionnelle, ceux qui en parlent le plus, ce sont ceux qui ont le moins de chances d'arriver  tre lus autrement. Et c'est vrai que la comptabilisation des votes blancs ou nuls changeraient la donne. Au lieu de 51% des suffrages exprims, ils seraient quand mme lus, mais avec seulement 25% des votants ... Ils feraient certainement moins les fiers  bras lors des soires lectorales. 
> 
> Maintenant, si au lieu de rester  la maison, il y avait 100% d'lecteurs inscrits avec 50% ou plus de bulletins blancs ou nuls, ils seraient bien obligs de ragir devant l'ampleur du phnomne.
> 
> Ne pas voter, a veux aussi dire, je suis daccord  sur le rsultat, quel qu'il soit. Il y a d'ailleurs parmi eux ceux qui ne se dplacent pas parce que le rsultat est acquis d'avance et que une voix de plus ou de moins ne changera rien. Bref, ceux qui ne votent pas, on peut leur faire dire ce que l'on veut. Avec des bulletins blancs ou nuls, c'est moins facile de botter en touche.


Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, et je suis presque d'accord avec toi.
Mais je continue de penser qu'une personne rsigne, c'est plus grave qu'une personne qui y croit encore. Et que tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas rellement comptabilis (parce que leur nouvelle directive qui met maintenant les votes blancs dans une colonne  part, pour moi, a ne sert strictement  rien), je pense que s'abstenir a plus de poids que de voter blanc.

----------


## goomazio

> Et bien si effectivement a change, et qu'il y a un nouvel attentat contre eux, vous viendrez vous en plaindre  ce moment la non ? Cela serait mieux que de venir rler contre un truc qui n'est pas (encore) vrai ?


Je ne m'en pleins pas, on constate que ce journal satirique, mme s'il touche moins de subventions que les journaux "d'information", en touche quand mme et risque mme de voir son statut de "journal de seconde zone non subventionns"  "journal comme les autres".

Mais c'est plutt une circonstance aggravante, le fait qu'une injustice soit commise avec l'argent publique.


Ils ne manquent pas une occasion de rappeler que beaucoup de propagande se fait avec l'impot, les taxes, l'argent des citoyens. Ca doit aussi vous interpeler, diffremment, qu'une partie du temps d'antenne de pleins de mdias est "gaspille"  leur faire fermer leur clapet. Mme si c'est tout  fait normal d'avoir des dbats contradictoires et si ce n'est pas requis pour certaines ides.




Encore un petit agacement : 




> La bourse insensible  l'motion aprs l'attaque contre Charlie : *Mme pas un frisson*
> 
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...gXOpeYAIa5V.99

----------


## mapmip

> C'est avec ce genre d'arguments que le terreau des extrmistes s'enrichit. Le tous pourris est la principale arme des partis extrmes. Et si en plus d'tre tous pourris, nous on agis au nom d'un dieu, c'est encore bien plus fort (d'o la dangerosit de l'islamisme). Quand  la thorie du complot, elle existe depuis toujours, effectivement, a porte d'autres noms d'ailleurs : Rumeurs, Calomnies etc... ces mthodes sont aussi vieilles que l'humanit et n'ont jamais pour but de faire le bien autour de soit.


Ok, c'est pas un complot ! par contre c'est une conspiration !  :;): 
La famille rothschild s'y connait bien en conspiration, elle aurait achet en dcembre dernier Charlie Hebdo (non vrifie)

----------


## goomazio

> En France (moi le premier), on est trs fort pour rler et se plaindre, mais beaucoup moins actifs pour se sortir les doigts


Quand on reparlera du parti Rconciliation Nationale, on verra si trouvez toujours que ces mcontents n'ont qu'a bouger. Pareil quand on parlera de l'ananasurance. (des projets d'mancipation du systme... impossibles  mettre en uvre tellement le secteur est ferm).




> Malheureusement, trop peu de gens votent blanc ... qui est loin d'tre un vote idiot. Les indcis prfrent rester  la maison ... d'o les records d'abstention qui ne sont pas des signes de bonne sant pour les dmocraties. Un vote blanc ou nul : C'est un vote (mme si il n'est pas compt  la hauteur de ce qu'il reprsente).
> 
> Non, je parlais bien de ceux qui votent n'importe quoi pourvu que c'est CONTRE, mais le pire est bien de rester  la maison. Aprs ? que reprocher  nos dirigeants quand on n'as pas la volont d'exprimer son opinion en restant  la maison les jours de vote ?


N'importe quoi pourvu que c'est CONTRE. C'est pour a, selon moi, que le FN a rcupr pas mal de voies. C'est le seul parti franais a avoir dfendu Dieudonn (en partie) et qui, invitablement, a rcupr des voies grce  a 




Elle gre Marine ! Dommage que le FN, dont elle est la prsidente, rime encore avec racistes... C'est un peu contre productif  ::P: 





> Non, c'est la mme faon de truquer la ralit pour endoctriner des gens. 
> Nier les chambre  gaz, c'est ddiaboliser lextrmisme de droite et attirer des gens vers le no-nazisme.Dclarer un complot US pour ddouaner Al-Qada de ses responsabilit c'est ddouaner l'islamisme radical et attirer des gens vers ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'islam


Vous prenez aussi quelques raccourcis... dignes de complotistes ? Je suis d'accord avec Marco46. Faurisson a par exemple tudi une chambre  gaz d'extermination aux USA. Celle-ci est blinde, n'a pas de fentre en simple vitrage, possde un protocole trs stricte d'vacuation du corps (un  la fois) etc. etc. Cette comparaison faisant passer certaines chambres  gaz des camps de concentration pour des tentent faites en toile (l'histoire des fentres, l'emplacement de la chambre  gaz,  ct du four servant  bruler les cadavres, mais aussi prt d'un hpital pour officiers).





> Et bientt ils diront peut tre que les USA ont lanc il y a un demi-sicle une campagne de faux complot (du genre Roswell & cie) pour pouvoir discrditer plus tard les gens perspicaces qui dcleraient les vrais complots (qu'ils taient dj en train d'organiser, bien sr) en se gaussant d'eux? 
> 
> Bon j'arrte mes conner***.


Vous n'aviez vraiment pas entendu parl de la thorie de la thorie du complot ? 







> Enfin, bref, tu peux dire tout ce que tu veux, c'est lui qui a raison, je vois pas l'intrt de parler avec des gens comme a.


Je ne le connais pas mais c'est sur, suffit de regarder les "fans" de dieudo qui lchent des insultes au moindre article critique. Ca existe, normment...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile  faire mais en mme temps, on parle de diriger un pays, heureusement que ce n'est pas ouvert  n'importe qui, n'importe comment.
> 
> Aprs je conviens qu'il y aurait des choses  changer pour "faciliter" le truc aux gens vraiment trs srieux, mais , voil, il ne faut pas que cela soit "facile" d'accs quand mme, que seuls les gens vraiment motivs et avec un projet srieux puisse aboutir, pas le moindre rigolo qui veut se prsenter pour faire marrer ses potes.
> 
> 
> Et puis surtout, pour moi, oui, je trouve "normal" qu'un inconnu ne puisse pas se prsenter comme prsident, c'est peut-tre con, on passe peut-tre  ct de gens surement mieux que nos politiques actuels, mais pour moi, le prsident doit avoir un minimum de connaissance et d'exprience politique, avoir dj administr un truc  grande chelle, pas seulement grer les problmatiques d'une quipe de 10 gars dans sa bote...
> 
> Il faut quelqu'un qui s'investit dans la politique depuis un moment, qui a "montr" qu'il tait "capable", pas forcment un mec des grandes coles comme l'ENA ou autres, mais au moins quelqu'un qui a eu un parcours du type lu local => maire => voir un poil plus. 
> 
> ...


Mais alors explique-moi pourquoi le prsident de l'UPR, qui a justement fait l'ENA et travaill  diffrents postes politiques durant des annes, a autant de mal  faire sa place ? Surtout vu l'volution de son parti depuis 2007, qui ne cesse d'augmenter en adhrent. Mme en faisant exprs d'ignorer son parcours politique, en 7 ans on a le temps de voir venir. Je passe sur les demandes refuses de passer  l'antenne.

Et encore. Si on prend le cas de Nous Citoyens, parti cr en 2013 (donc trs rcent) par Denis Payre qui, si je me fie  son article Wiki, a tout d'un entrepreneur mais visiblement pas grand chose en politique en dehors du lobbying pour supprimer leffet rtroactif sur les stock-options (qui ne l'arrangeait pas du tout, le poussant  partir en Belgique pour ne pas payer l'impt qui en dcoulait)... pourquoi donc ce monsieur aurait-il un meilleur profil que celui ci-dessus ?

Autant je suis d'accord avec toi, autant il ne me semble pas que le systme actuel se limite  "viter d'avoir des rigolos". D'autant plus qu'au final, la dmocratie c'est le peuple qui dcide : le rsultat se trouve dans les urnes, pas dans les 500 signatures de maires. Mais cela est un autre dbat. Je m'arrterai donc sur cette incomprhension du manque de reprsentation d'un parti qui me semble pourtant tout  fait crdible, surtout compars  d'autres "rigolos", comme le parti du plaisir, qui a dfaut des 500 signatures a quand mme eu ses passages mdias.




> C'est vrai. Le problme, c'est qu'on ne sait pas comment a se passe en cas de majorit de vote blanc.


 l'heure actuelle, c'est ignor tout simplement. a peut faire un buzz, mais les votes absents/blancs/nuls sont tout simplement non comptabiliss pour les rsultats officiels. Les X% pour tel parti, c'est X% des votes "utiles" comme qui dirait. Mais je doute qu'une majorit de vote blanc leur fasse peur. Aprs tout, avoir une majorit de non pour l'Europe en 2005 ne les a pas empch de le faire quand mme (le trait constitutionel rejet, on le refait via le trait de Lisbonne qui ne ncessite pas de rfrendum et on signe sans consultation dmocratique, la rponse tant de toute faon dj connue).

----------


## mapmip

> Aprs tout, avoir une majorit de non pour l'Europe en 2005 ne les a pas empch de le faire quand mme (le trait constitutionel rejet, on le refait via le trait de Lisbonne qui ne ncessite pas de rfrendum et on signe sans consultation dmocratique, la rponse tant de toute faon dj connue).


Dans le cas de ce trait de Lisbonne, pour toi techniquement parlant c'est un *complot* ou une *conspiration* contre le peuple francais ?  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Non. C'est un conflit d'intrt o la rponse finale a t prise par ceux qui avaient le pouvoir  ce moment l. Les politiciens avaient le droit de le faire, avaient intrt  le faire et l'on fait. Tout comme les niches fiscales : les "tricheurs" ont le droit de le faire, l'intrt de le faire et le font. Pas besoin d'tablir des thories du complot pour a.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui est tonnant c'est cette faon qu' la presse de traiter les diffrents sujets d'informations, comme si il y avait quelque chose qui sonnait faux, comme si certaines personnes n'arrivaient pas  se reconnaitre dans le discours ambiant.
> 
> Un peu comme si, ils allaient chercher de l'info ailleurs sans trop savoir o rellement chercher. C'est peut-tre pour cette raison que cet argument de la thorie du complot arrive toujours, il permet de couper court  toute discussion en se cachant derrire l'argument de la throrie du complot.
> 
> Nous sommes dans une dictature du capital et de la conscience dont les premiers complices sont les mdias.
> C'est cela pour moi qui est effrayant.


Ah oui pas mal, c'est celui qui crie au complot qui dit qu'on ne peut pas avoir confiance au mdia parce qu'il a crier au complot
Vive les pyromanes pompiers :p

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et que tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas rellement comptabilis (parce que leur nouvelle directive qui met maintenant les votes blancs dans une colonne  part, pour moi, a ne sert strictement  rien), je pense que s'abstenir a plus de poids que de voter blanc.


Tant que ce type de vote ne reprsente que moins de 1% des bulletins, il ne se passera jamais rien. Quant aux abstentions, coutez-les  chaque soires lections, ils parlent  leur place : Les abstentionnistes sont des dus du sarkosisme/socialistes/dieux savoir quoi ... qui ont voulu dire que ... et qui donc nous confortent dans nos positions. 

Donc plus il y a dabstentionnisme, plus les lus avec 25% ou moins sont lgitims. Pour les battus, c'est pareil, c'est nos lecteurs se sont abstenus car on n'a su leur expliquer  quel point ce qu'on faisait tait gnial. Et c'est pareil dans les deux camps. Les gagnants sont contents des abstentionnistes et les perdants explique que la dfaite n'est pas de leur faute ... jusqu' la prochaine alternance o c'est l'inverse.

La seule solution risquant de rompre ce cycle n'est surtout pas l'abstention, vu que a en est directement la cause. Il FAUT aller voter, mme si c'est seulement pour glisser dans l'enveloppe un papier avec crit "Tous pourris".

PS. imaginez le bureau de Tulle o vote Franois Hollande avec 50% de bulletins "Tous pourris"  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

Alors vu que j'ai zapp plein de conversation:

Les 500 signatures de maires c'est pour tre sur la liste prsidentielle (si je connais bien la politique franaise)
Dire que c'est anti dmocratique euh je sais pas bon certes je pense pas que se soit la meilleurs ide mais on peut la comprendre.
J'ai pas spcialement envie de me retrouver  choisir un prsident devant 1000 noms parce que des hurluberlus se sont inscrit.

On constate que des maires du parti X approuvent des partis Y mais c'est vrai que si ils fessait blocs ont aurait que 2-3 partis  la prsidentielle.
(Bon en mme temps c'est un peu de la faute du systme franais au scrutin majoritaire qu'en Belgique on ne connait (heureusement) pas.
Pour moi ils serait plus logique de faire qu'un parti puisse se prsent  la prsidentielle (lection  d'un et un seul homme) en fonction d'un pourcentage au premier tour dans une autre lection de plus bas niveau.
(Ps : pour moi la prsidentiel est une aberrations (un prsident sans majorit au parlement/snat ne sert a rien) (bon en France le prsident a plus de pouvoir que dans d'autre pays mais bon je trouve qu'il serait plus logique que le parlement/snat dcident du prsident, le systme belge est compltement diffrent du systme franais c'est surement pour ca que je ne comprend pas bien celui-ci) 
---
Vote blanc , non vote pour moi c'est assez kifkif.
Bon le vote blanc  au moins la volont de se dplacer.
On critique souvent les lections europens d'avoir un taux record dabstentions  juste titre mais souvent les mdias nationaux ne disent pas que ce taux est quasi quivalent  celui d'lections nationales.
Je peux comprendre qu'on trouve que le combat  gauche/droite est devenu assez plat, et qu'on ne voit pas de grande diffrence entre les idologies

Mais je pense que surtout que c'est un je-men-foutisme, il y a surement certains qui anims par une envie de voir les choses changer mais je suis sure que si ceux-ci devait mettre leurs ides en pratique ils se rencontrerait qu'elles ne sont pas ralisables.
Ce que je ne supporte pas, c'est l'illogisme de lecteurs.
Je veux plus de policier, plus de juges, plus de profs, plus de, mais je veux payer moins dimpts.
Et les ils suffit de ...
---

O Grand maitre de UPR vous qui faites 100% des voix et dont les mdias refuse tous accs.
Parti dont j'ai jamais entendu parler, vous pouvez m'expliquer vous qui tes si majoritaires en France, o si j'ai bien compris Deuche votre score au lection europen a t triomphale (alors que vous ne cesser de dire qu'ils il n'y a eu que 50% de votant et donc qu'ils font diviser les score par 2 car vous etes pour la reconnaissance vu vote blanc et l'abstention) daprs wiki vous tes  0,41%, soit 76 907 donc 0.20% des franais ont vots pour vous.

J'avais une faible opinion de vous, mais alors l, je ne sais plus si je dois rire ou pleurer.


Ah oui et quand tu te compara encore  lextrme gauche. (qui est tellement conne narrte pas de ce divis en millier de parti) je pense qu'en ont invite NPA en fait ont reflte le courant dextrme gauche qui comprend le front de gauche, lutte ouvrire , le npa et les communistes.
Les mdias savent que leurs lecteurs ne reprsente qu'un groupe (si les dirigeant pouvaient s'en apercevoir  :;): ) et donc ils donnent la paroles au groupes qui reprsente 8% (ou 4% selon ta vision) toujours plus que vos 0.41%

----------


## deuche

> Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile  faire mais en mme temps, on parle de diriger un pays, heureusement que ce n'est pas ouvert  n'importe qui, n'importe comment.
> 
> Aprs je conviens qu'il y aurait des choses  changer pour "faciliter" le truc aux gens vraiment trs srieux, mais , voil, il ne faut pas que cela soit "facile" d'accs quand mme, que seuls les gens vraiment motivs et avec un projet srieux puisse aboutir, pas le moindre rigolo qui veut se prsenter pour faire marrer ses potes.
> 
> 
> Et puis surtout, pour moi, oui, je trouve "normal" qu'un inconnu ne puisse pas se prsenter comme prsident, c'est peut-tre con, on passe peut-tre  ct de gens surement mieux que nos politiques actuels, mais pour moi, le prsident doit avoir un minimum de connaissance et d'exprience politique, avoir dj administr un truc  grande chelle, pas seulement grer les problmatiques d'une quipe de 10 gars dans sa bote...
> 
> Il faut quelqu'un qui s'investit dans la politique depuis un moment, qui a "montr" qu'il tait "capable", pas forcment un mec des grandes coles comme l'ENA ou autres, mais au moins quelqu'un qui a eu un parcours du type lu local => maire => voir un poil plus. 
> 
> ...


De Gaulle voulait que n'importe qui puisse se prsenter au suffrage universelle. A ce stade il faut dj une sacre motivation ne serait-ce que pour rsoudre le problme des buletins de votes  imprimer. Mais, soit, quelqu'un de farfelu et riche pouvait se prsenter. Il a donc t dcid de porter  100 le nombre de signatures de maires anonymes. De 100 c'est pass  500 signatures anonymes puis  500 signatures rendu publique. Histoire de bien vrouiller le truc. Et, comme si cela ne suffisait pas, il tait question  une poque de porter le trucs  1500 ou 2000 signatures. Essayez une fois de trouver une signatures pour un candidat. Je me souviens en 2012 d'avoir cherch des parainages pour Asselineau. Sur une vingtaine de Mairie contact, j'en ai une qui m'a acceuilli mais qui avait dj fait sa promesse. Au final FA a obtenu 17 parainages. Nous tions 700 adhrents,  7000 la recherche va etre plus facile mais je doute que nous ayons les 500 signatures ncssaire.
A moins d'un surseaut rpublicain ! 
 ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Nous tions 700 adhrents  7000


De 700  7000 (j'adore la prcisions) Sur 45 millions d'lecteurs
Tu peux nous dire combien de signature  eu le PS et les autres partis pour voir si votre proportions n'est pas simplement le reflet de la realit?

(je le dis les signatures de maire je suis pas particulirement pour mais je ne suis par sur qu'il y aie spcialement de discrimination sinon le FN n'y serait pas)

----------


## Simara1170

> Donc plus il y a dabstentionnisme, plus les lus avec 25% ou moins sont lgitims. Pour les battus, c'est pareil, c'est nos lecteurs se sont abstenus car on n'a su leur expliquer  quel point ce qu'on faisait tait gnial. Et c'est pareil dans les deux camps. Les gagnants sont contents des abstentionnistes et les perdants explique que la dfaite n'est pas de leur faute ... jusqu' la prochaine alternance o c'est l'inverse.


Merde  la fin... le vote blanc n'est pas reconnu en tant que tel, et tombe dans la catgorie ABSTENTION tout comme les votes nuls.
Il pourrait y avoir 0.5% d'abstention et 49.5% de vote blanc, que a sortirais  50 % d'ABSTENTION. 
Nom de dieu, elle est o la difficult?
Vote blanc = Abstention, donc aller voter blanc ou faire grass mat' = quif quif et bourricot, bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. Sauf qu'en plus, on fait la grass' mat.
Change a, juste a, juste que le vote blanc soit compt  part de l'abstention, et tu verras que les politiques se secoueront le pistil... Mais justement,  cause de a, c'est pas prt d'arriver...

----------


## gl

> Change a, juste a, juste que le vote blanc soit compt  part de l'abstention, et tu verras que les politiques se secoueront le pistil... Mais justement,  cause de a, c'est pas prt d'arriver...


S'il s'agit juste de les compter  part, c'est le cas en France depuis les Europennes de 2014 pour plusieurs lections (dont les municipales et lgislatives). Les blancs sont comptabilis  part des abstentions et des nuls.

Par contre il n'y a aucun autre effet (ils ne sont mme pas considrs comme exprims).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Non, c'est pas pareil, le premier chiffre qui sort, c'est celui de la participation. Et 45% de participants, au vote, c'est pas la mme chose que 85%, mme si  l'arrive, a reste 51% des suffrages exprims pour le gagnant d'une lection. Reste la symbolique. Mettre un bulletin, dans l'urne est un geste politique autant que civique, quel que soit le contenu du bulletin. 

Rester  la maison, c'est dire "je m'en fout compltement" vu par un lu, c'est pas interprt comme "tous pourris", mais comme "si ils n'ont pas vot contre moi, c'est qu'ils taient pour mon lection" ou "si ils ne sont pas venu voter pour moi, c'est que je ne me suis pas fait comprendre" (et il trouvera des tas d'excuses vaseuses). Alors qu'un bulletin blanc ou nul sera vraiment interprt comme "aucun candidat ne me convient et je me suis dplac pour le dire". Personne ne peut interprter ni rcuprer ce vote en sa faveur.

----------


## Zirak

> Personne ne peut interprter ni rcuprer ce vote en sa faveur.


Ce n'est pas ce que veut dire Simara (enfin je pense), mais plutt que mme si tu avais 60% de votes blancs, cela ne remettrait pas en cause l'lection, elle ne serait pas annule et les partis ne proposerait pas d'autres candidats avec d'autres programmes diffrents, exactement comme pour l'abstention.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ce n'est pas ce que veut dire Simara (enfin je pense), mais plutt que mme si tu avais 60% de votes blancs, *cela ne remettrait pas en cause l'lection*, elle ne serait pas annule et les partis ne proposerait pas d'autres candidats avec d'autres programmes diffrents, exactement comme pour l'abstention.


C'est exactement ce que je dis moi aussi, vu que seuls les suffrages exprims comptent. Ce qui est d'ailleurs parfaitement normal vu que de toutes faons il doit y avoir un lu  l'arrive. La diffrence se fera dans l'interprtation du rsultat des lections et les lus auront moins de lgitimit  crier victoire car il est impossible de prtendre que quelqu'un a mis un bulletin blanc ... pour l'lire. Encore une fois :un bulletin blanc signifie "aucun candidat ne me convient". Et si le pourcentage des suffrages exprims reste le mme, le rsultat en pourcentage des votant est trs diffrent.une abstention signifie "n'importe quel candidat me convient, je fais une totale confiance  ceux qui iront voter". On peut presque l'interprt comme un vote par procuration, et le candidat lu en sera d'autant lgitim.
Si vous pensez que c'est la mme chose, c'est que vous n'avez pas tout compris. D'ailleurs, allez  l'assemble ou au snat, dans les deux chambres, il y a trois votes possibles : Bulletin pour, bulletin contre et bulletin blanc. Et a marche trs bien.

----------


## BenoitM

J'ai un doute que ca change rellement quelque chose

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Par contre il n'y a aucun autre effet (ils ne sont mme pas considrs comme exprims).


Ils ne sont pas exprims par dfinition, mais justement, personne ne peut s'en rclamer. A l'assemble non plus maintenant, si il n'y a aucune majorit, les dputs/snateurs remontent au crneau pour des explications de vote et essayer de convaincre les abstentionnistes de voter comme eux ... et ils revotent. Mais dans tous les cas, ils participent, car mme ceux qui sont absents pour une raison X ou Y donnent une procuration  un de leurs collgues et participent indirectement  tous les votes importants.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Non, c'est pas pareil, le premier chiffre qui sort, c'est celui de la participation. Et 45% de participants, au vote, c'est pas la mme chose que 85%, mme si  l'arrive, a reste 51% des suffrages exprims pour le gagnant d'une lection.


Ben pour moi, c'est encore plus flagrant :
_ le premier a t lu avec 51% des voix mais avec seulement 45% de participants. On peut dire qu'il n'a aucune lgitimit.
_ le deuxime a t lu avec 51% des voix, et en plus avec 85% de participants. Il a donc toute lgitimit.




> Si vous pensez que c'est la mme chose, c'est que vous n'avez pas tout compris. D'ailleurs, allez  l'assemble ou au snat, dans les deux chambres, il y a trois votes possibles : Bulletin pour, bulletin contre et bulletin blanc. Et a marche trs bien.


Tu oublies de parler du taux d'abstention de nos chers lus qui doit tre encore plus impressionnant que celui des Franais lors des lections.
Eux aussi ont le droit de ne pas aller voter (ce qui est encore plus scandaleux que pour les lections nationales!). Il est donc logique qu'il n'y ait que 3 choix : si tu veux pas voter, tu viens pas / tu vas boire un coup en attendant un autre vote qui t'intresse... C'est comme pour nous, si tu vas au bureau de vote, tu n'as que 3 choix aussi ( noter que si tu cris quelque chose sur ton bulletin, genre "tous pourris", ce n'est pas considr comme un vote blanc)


Ca doit faire belle lurette qu'un vote n'a pas d regrouper 85% de participation (y a qu' voir le cinma qu'ils font  se cacher derrire les rideaux pour les grandes dcisions, ridicule) (EDIT : bon, je suis en train de chercher les scrutins, je me suis peut-tre un peu emball dans l'histoire...  ::oops:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui est d'ailleurs parfaitement normal *vu que de toutes faons il doit y avoir un lu  l'arrive*






> Ils ne sont pas exprims par dfinition, mais justement, personne ne peut s'en rclamer. A l'assemble non plus maintenant, si il n'y a aucune majorit, *les dputs/snateurs remontent au crneau pour des explications de vote et essayer de convaincre les abstentionnistes de voter comme eux ... et ils revotent*. Mais dans tous les cas, ils participent, car mme ceux qui sont absents pour une raison X ou Y donnent une procuration  un de leurs collgues et participent indirectement  tous les votes importants.


Je pense que c'est a que reproche Simara, que pour une prsidentielle par exemple, mme si il y avait plus de votes blancs que de votes exprims pour des candidats, on lirait celui qui arrive en tte mme si il n'y a que 15% des votants qui l'ont choisi car comme tu le dis "il doit de toutes faons y avoir un lu  l'arrive", il n'y a pas cette remise en question avec nouvelles propositions dont tu parles dans ton 2me message comme chez les snateurs / dputs.

Donc oui, il sera peut-tre moins apte  fanfaronner sur sa lgitimit, toujours est-il qu'on a un mec dont pas grand monde ne veut au pouvoir pour 5 ans...

----------


## Simara1170

> Elle prvoit que les votes blancs soient dsormais dcompts sparment des votes nuls et annexs en tant que tels au procs-verbal. Le nombre des votes blancs nintervient toutefois pas dans la dtermination du nombre des suffrages exprims, mais il est mentionn dans les rsultats du scrutin.
> 
> Un amendement dpos  lAssemble nationale supprime la disposition prvoyant la prise en compte du nombre des votes blanc pour la dtermination du nombre des suffrages exprims.


Donc ils ne sont toujours pas des votes exprims, et donc comme les votes nuls considr comme des abstentions...
Donc en fait, on le compte plus dans les abstentions (comme demand par la majorit des gens en France), mais il va dans la mme catgorie "votes non exprims". Bref, on au lieu d'appeler un chne un sapin, on l'appelle chne, mais on le laisse dans la fort de sapin...

'Sont vraiment trop bons les politiques, arriver  contenter la population avec une mesure qui ne change strictement, mais alors vraiment strictement rien  la situation. C'est comme si en recompilant un programme bug jusqu' la moelle, il se mettait soudainement  fonctionner comme une horloge...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Donc oui, *il sera peut-tre moins apte  fanfaronner sur sa lgitimit*, toujours est-il qu'on a un mec dont pas grand monde ne veut au pouvoir pour 5 ans...


Et je n'ai jamais dis le contraire, c'est mme exactement ce que j'explique.

----------


## Zirak

> Et je n'ai jamais dis le contraire, c'est mme exactement ce que j'explique.


Oui, mais clairement ce n'est pas a le problme  ::): 

En gros, qu'il puisse justifier ses actions en voquant sa lgitimit ou non, tout le monde s'en fou, ce que veulent les gens, c'est que si il y a majorit de vote blanc, bah le mec est pas lu point barre, pas qu'il soit lu mais que "officiellement y'a pas grand monde qui a vot pour lui donc a veut rien dire, mais au final c'est quand mme lui qui dirige".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Alors ... on n'est pas prt d'en sortir ... sauf arrive du FN au pouvoir, et ceux qui les ont laisser arriver en restant chez eux lors des lections commenceront  pleurer, mais il sera bien trop tard. Bon courage les d'jeuns.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sauf qu'ils s'en foutent peut-tre tout autant que le FN arrive au pouvoir. Donc pourquoi ils pleureraient ? Et puis si le FN semble monter en puissance, il me semble que c'est uniquement d'un point de vue %, et non en nombre de voix : le fait que les autres candidats perdent des voix comme niege au soleil (pour faire de l'abstention/blanc/nul) suffit  faire monter les %. Mme si le FN perdrait des voix, s'il en perd moins que les autres son % va augmenter. Donc la monte en puissance serait toute relative. Je n'ai pas vrifi les chiffres, mais c'est la thorie de certains et c'est tout  fait possible. En comptant les abstentions/blancs/nuls, ce genre de poudre aux yeux ne pourrait pas arriver par contre.

----------


## r0d

> C'est toujours aussi rigolo le Figaro (et ses lecteurs)


Maintenant il y a encore mieux: contrepoints.
Quand j'en peux plus du monde et du figaro, j'aime bien aller faire un tour sur contrepoints et je me dis que finalement, la presse "de rfrence" a pourrait tre tellement, mais alors tellement pire...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Sauf qu'ils s'en foutent peut-tre tout autant que le FN arrive au pouvoir. Donc pourquoi ils pleureraient ? ...


Ils pleureront quand le FN commencera  appliquer son programme : 
Sortie de l'Euro et rtablissement du Franc.Fermeture des frontires et sortie de l'Europe.Dvaluation du francs.Factures de ptrole (+ gaz + matires premires + tout ce qui est import) doubles, triple ou pire  cause de la chute du Franc par rapport au $...Restrictions drastiques des liberts ... avec en premier point de mire, liquidation dfinitive de Charlie Hebdo, du Canard enchain etc...Renvoie  la frontire de 90% de ceux qui vident nos poubelles => des tas d'immondices dans les rues (tout a pour donner du travail aux franais).Quasi impossibilit pour la France d'emprunter sur les marchs internationaux avec des taux gaux ou suprieurs  ceux de la Grce.Etc... Leur programme quoi.

----------


## Bibicmoi

Mais le rsultat sera le mme avec les votes blancs.
Sauf qu'avec le vote blanc, elle pourra se targuer d'une participation record.
Mais tu vas me rpondre qu'avec une abstention record, elle viendra dire que ceux qui ne se sont pas dplacs ne voient pas d'un mauvais oeil qu'elle soit lue...

On peut voir les deux cts de la facette, mais on sait trs bien quelle est la vrit.

----------


## r0d

> Ils pleureront quand le FN commencera  appliquer son programme


Je sais qu'aprs ce que je vais dire, vous allez me har. Mais c'est un des avantages de l'age: que l'on m'aime ou qu'on me hasse, cela n'a plus d'importance.
Personnellement, je me languis que le FN arrive au pouvoir. Car je suis intimement persuad que a va arriver tt ou tard.
En effet, je suis arriv  la conclusion que, pour que les franais se rveillent, il n'y aurait rien de mieux que Marine  llyse. 
Car je suis optimiste, et j'ai confiance au peuple franais. Pas en ses lites, mais au peuple oui. Il leur faut juste un petit coup de pied au cul.

Parce que lorsque le FN arrivera au pouvoir, moi je vous dit qu'on va bien rigoler. Prenons leur dernire marotte par exemple: la remigration. Ils veulent renvoyer "chez eux" les migrs, et ce sur x gnrations, x restant  spcifier. Ils ne parlent que de a en ce moment, et ils sont persuad qu'ils ont trouv l LA solution  tous les problmes du pays. Encore la vieillesse sans doute, mais moi la stupidit a me fait rire. Enfin bref. Ils veulent renvoyer les immigrs, fils d'immigrs, etc, chez eux. Problme: c'est o "chez eux"? Problme: si ces immigrs, qui par dfinition sont franais maintenant, ne se laissent pas faire, on fait comment?
C'est un exemple parmi beaucoup d'autres. Lorsqu'ils arriveront au pouvoir, soit ils essaient de faire ce qu'ils promettent, et alors a va tre sacrment rock'n roll. Moi je vois bien une petite guerre civile  l'ancienne. Nous, en Belgique, on regardera tout a au JT a nous occupera un peu. Soit ils ne font rien de plus que les autres (ce qui me parait le plus probable), et alors la vaseline ne sera pas efficace longtemps, les franais vont finir par sentir leurs hmorrodes, et alors ils se rveilleront. Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, a fera bouger les choses. Et je ne vois pas d'autre faon de dgeler la situation actuelle.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Je sais qu'aprs ce que je vais dire, vous allez me har. Mais c'est un des avantages de l'age: que l'on m'aime ou qu'on me hasse, cela n'a plus d'importance.
> Personnellement, je me languis que le FN arrive au pouvoir. Car je suis intimement persuad que a va arriver tt ou tard.
> En effet, je suis arriv  la conclusion que, pour que les franais se rveillent, il n'y aurait rien de mieux que Marine  llyse. 
> Car je suis optimiste, et j'ai confiance au peuple franais. Pas en ses lites, mais au peuple oui. Il leur faut juste un petit coup de pied au cul.
> 
> Parce que lorsque le FN arrivera au pouvoir, moi je vous dit qu'on va bien rigoler. Prenons leur dernire marotte par exemple: la remigration. Ils veulent renvoyer "chez eux" les migrs, et ce sur x gnrations, x restant  spcifier. Ils ne parlent que de a en ce moment, et ils sont persuad qu'ils ont trouv l LA solution  tous les problmes du pays. Encore la vieillesse sans doute, mais moi la stupidit a me fait rire. Enfin bref. Ils veulent renvoyer les immigrs, fils d'immigrs, etc, chez eux. Problme: c'est o "chez eux"? Problme: si ces immigrs, qui par dfinition sont franais maintenant, ne se laissent pas faire, on fait comment?
> C'est un exemple parmi beaucoup d'autres. Lorsqu'ils arriveront au pouvoir, soit ils essaient de faire ce qu'ils promettent, et alors a va tre sacrment rock'n roll. Moi je vois bien une petite guerre civile  l'ancienne. Nous, en Belgique, on regardera tout a au JT a nous occupera un peu. Soit ils ne font rien de plus que les autres (ce qui me parait le plus probable), et alors la vaseline ne sera pas efficace longtemps, les franais vont finir par sentir leurs hmorrodes, et alors ils se rveilleront. Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, a fera bouger les choses. Et je ne vois pas d'autre faon de dgeler la situation actuelle.


Je ne vois pas bien ce que a changerait au final.
Comme toi, je pense qu'ils ne feront rien de plus que les autres. Du coup, les Franais seront encore plus rsigns, l'abstention sera encore plus forte, et aux prochaines lections, on se reprend un Hollande ou un Sarkozy (ou une Le Pen, vu qu'elle aura pas fait pire que les autres au final)
Mais si jamais elle fait la moiti de ce qu'elle dit (ce qui serait dj assez catastrophique), aux prochaines lections, on se reprend un Hollande ou un Sarkozy et on est reparti pour 100 ans parce qu'on a vu ce que donnait le FN...

----------


## r0d

> Je ne vois pas bien ce que a changerait au final.


Je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce que a peut donner, mais je pense, j'espre, qu'il se passera quelque chose.
En Espagne, a a donn Podemos. En Grce, a a donn Syriza. Ainsi de suite.
La France a toujours t un moteur en terme d'innovation politique. J'ai confiance, je crois que les franais sauront trouver une voie alternative. Mais pour ce faire, il faut qu'ils prennent conscience que celles qui existent sont sans espoir, qu'ils doivent donc en trouver une par eux-mme.
En France, le socialisme a t fusill par les procs de Moscou, puis dcapit par le rgne de Mitterrand. Le libralisme est en train de se suicider. Il ne reste plus que le nationalisme. Or la meilleure faon de s'en dbarrasser c'est de les mettre au pouvoir.
Les franais ne sont pas cons, ils sont juste feignants. Ils sont bien conscients que les alternatives qu'on leur propose c'est de la merde, mais ils ont juste la flemme de chercher autre chose par eux-mme. Ils ne le feront que lorsqu'ils se seront rendu compte qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. Et personnellement, j'aimerais bien voir a de mon vivant, et je place de grands espoirs en vous. 
Moi j'ai fais ce que j'ai cru tre bon. J'ai milit dans des partis politiques (trotskiste) et dans des syndicats (rouge/noir). Je ne sais pas si j'avais raison, si nous avions raison ou pas, mais cela n'a pas d'importance. Ce qui est important c'est que nous avons chou. Mais au moins, nous avons essay.
Contrairement  ce que j'entends souvent, les franais ne sont ni stupides, ni moutonniers. Ils sont instruits et critiques. J'ai confiance en eux. En vous. Il faut juste arrter de regarder la tl et de lire les journaux "de rfrence".

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ils pleureront quand le FN commencera  appliquer son programme : 
> Sortie de l'Euro et rtablissement du Franc.Fermeture des frontires et sortie de l'Europe.Dvaluation du francs.Factures de ptrole (+ gaz + matires premires + tout ce qui est import) doubles, triple ou pire  cause de la chute du Franc par rapport au $...Restrictions drastiques des liberts ... avec en premier point de mire, liquidation dfinitive de Charlie Hebdo, du Canard enchain etc...Renvoie  la frontire de 90% de ceux qui vident nos poubelles => des tas d'immondices dans les rues (tout a pour donner du travail aux franais).Quasi impossibilit pour la France d'emprunter sur les marchs internationaux avec des taux gaux ou suprieurs  ceux de la Grce.Etc... Leur programme quoi.


Je me fies  leur site :
http://www.frontnational.com/reclame...on-europeenne/




> Euro cher qui tue nos emplois,
> cot insupportable du renflouement des pays victimes de la monnaie unique (dsormais cest Chypre qui rclame 17 milliards deuros !),


Ils critiquent l'Euro sans dire de le quitter, ni mme de retourner au Franc. Si ce n'est qu'une question de chret, une revalorisation en mettant des planchers/plafonds est suffisant, inutile de le quitter.




> ouverture totale des frontires  la concurrence dloyale,
> espace Schengen mortifre et explosion ds 2014 du phnomne  Roms  par lintgration complte de la Roumanie et de la Bulgarie,


On critique l'ouverture totale  la concurrence dloyale, pas l'ouverture totale tout court. Encore une fois a ne veut pas dire qu'on pronne l'extrme inverse,  savoir une fermeture totale. Une fermeture partielle reste interprtable, ou mme un contrle plus accrus. Inutile de fermer quoi que ce soit.




> LUnion europenne concentre et aggrave tous les problmes.
> Comme lUnion sovitique en son temps, elle nest pas rformable car construite sur de lidologie  ltat pur.


L on dit que l'UE, non seulement c'est mauvais, mais en plus a ne peut pas changer. OK, on est en droit de se dire que l'Europe, on en sort. Vraiment ? Phrase suivante :




> Il faut offrir une autre esprance aux Franais et profiter du printemps des peuples europens pour aller vers une Europe des peuples libres, souverains, prospres et fiers !


Bon alors ? On sort de l'Europe ou on en fait une autre ? Si la phrase d'avant tait sujet  interprtation, celle-ci semble clairement proner une autre Europe, et non sa sortie. En plus on critique une Europe "pas rformable car construite sur de lidologie  ltat pur", mais juste aprs on met en avant "une Europe des peuples libres, souverains, prospres et fiers"... c'est pas de l'idologie, a ?




> Nous demandons au prsident de la Rpublique dorganiser en janvier 2014 un rfrendum sur la fin de lUnion europenne par la sortie de la France.


Ah mais non, elle est l la sortie de l'Europe... Ah non, c'est seulement un rfrendum sur sa fin (ce qui n'a pas beaucoup de sens) par la sortie de la France. On dira que c'est raisonnablement interprtable comme "un rfrendum sur la sortie de la France", mme si je doute que le choix des mots soit aussi laxiste pour des gens qui font de la com depuis des dizaines d'annes. Cela dit, le rfrendum de 2005 n'a pas eu l'effet escompt, je ne vois pas pourquoi celui-l en aurait plus.




> Dici l, un vrai dbat doit voir le jour !


Un dbat ? Ouais, pourquoi pas. Mais on n'a pas attendu qu'elle le propose pour en dbattre partout, y compris sur DVP. Alors elle parle de quel dbat ? Je veux bien dbattre, mais je le fais dj depuis belle lurette et je suis pas le seul.

Pour le cot de l'essence, la dvaluation du Franc (donc apparemment ils prvoient effectivement un retour au Franc) et les changes internationaux, apparemment ce serait pas si grave selon eux voire bnficiaire pour certains : http://www.frontnational.com/pdf/fin-euro.pdf
Si tu penses qu'ils ont tort et que leur dossier est moisi, merci de fournir tes arguments sourcs.

Bref, cette liste que tu donnes me semble fortement interprte et donc peu crdible. Si c'est tir de son programme, j'aimerais que tu me dises  quelles pages de son projet (http://www.frontnational.com/le-proj...marine-le-pen/) cela apparait explicitement. Je ne l'ai pas lu (106 pages c'est long quand mme), mais si tu dis que c'est dans son programme alors tu dois l'avoir fait. Pour ma part, la sortie de l'Euro/UE, j'entends parfois oui et parfois non, donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.




> je suis optimiste, et j'ai confiance au peuple franais. Pas en ses lites, mais au peuple oui. Il leur faut juste un petit coup de pied au cul.


C'est aussi ce qui dirigeait mes votes quelques annes en arrire, mme si a n'a jamais t FN. Je ne peux donc que rejoindre ton jugement. Je ne compte toujours pas voter FN, mais cette fois-ci c'est parce que j'ai trouv chaussure  mon pied. C'est toujours plus profitable.

----------


## Saverok

> Je ne vois pas bien ce que a changerait au final.
> Comme toi, je pense qu'ils ne feront rien de plus que les autres. Du coup, les Franais seront encore plus rsigns, l'abstention sera encore plus forte, et aux prochaines lections, on se reprend un Hollande ou un Sarkozy (ou une Le Pen, vu qu'elle aura pas fait pire que les autres au final)
> Mais si jamais elle fait la moiti de ce qu'elle dit (ce qui serait dj assez catastrophique), aux prochaines lections, on se reprend un Hollande ou un Sarkozy et on est reparti pour 100 ans parce qu'on a vu ce que donnait le FN...


@Bibicmoi, @r0d
Vous oubliez quelque chose d'important dans l'organisation du pouvoir en France.
Tout comme aux USA (et dans pas mal d'autre pays d'ailleurs), en France, si le prsident n'a pas une majorit  l'assemble, il ne peut rien faire.
Autrement dit, pour le FN, grce  la personnalit de Marine Le Pen, gagner l'lection prsidentielle est peut tre le plus facile.
Avoir une majorit  l'assemble, c'est une toute autre histoire... Alors ne parlons mme pas du snat...
Dj que le FN galre comme un dingue  avoir 2 siges  l'assemble... Imaginez une centaine ??
Le plus gros obstacle du FN, ce n'est pas Marine Le Pen ni son programme, c'est tout le reste du parti, bref, les lus
Qui est capable de citer une quinzaine d'lus FN crdibles dans un gouvernement ?
Hormis quelques cadres, on ne compte plus les bourdes de dbutants ou les sorties de routes des lus FN. Et pourtant, ils ne sont pas nombreux.
Bref, le FN veut aller trop vite trop haut
Ils en oublient la base
Avant de pouvoir tre prsident, faut avoir des lus  la ttes de quelques grandes villes, de quelques conseils rgionaux, un nombre consquent de parlementaires, etc.
L, ils n'ont rien de tout a.

Si jamais un jour, Marine Le Pen est lue prsidente, elle sera totalement incapable de constituer un gouvernement.
Elle sera pieds et poings lis.
Et je me dis, que ce n'est peut tre pas une mauvaise chose un peu de stabilit avec de l'immobilisme.
Un peu comme ce qui s'est pass en Belgique.
On en finira avec la fivre rglementaire et ses centaines de nouvelles mesures et contre mesures par an.
Bref, un peu de calme dans le bordel administratif et fiscal
On aura un peu de temps pour voir les mesures se mettre en place et en constater les rels effets sans tre parasite par les nouvelles mesures qui arrivent frntiquement.

----------


## deuche

> Je sais qu'aprs ce que je vais dire, vous allez me har. Mais c'est un des avantages de l'age: que l'on m'aime ou qu'on me hasse, cela n'a plus d'importance.
>  Personnellement, je me languis que le FN arrive au pouvoir. Car je suis intimement persuad que a va arriver tt ou tard.
>  En effet, je suis arriv  la conclusion que, pour que les franais se rveillent, il n'y aurait rien de mieux que Marine  llyse. 
> Car je suis optimiste, et j'ai confiance au peuple franais. Pas en ses lites, mais au peuple oui. Il leur faut juste un petit coup de pied au cul.


Je reconnais qu'il m'arrive de me poser galement cette question.
Mais bon j'ai dcid une autre voix, plus raisonnable.

Pour revenir  ce truc identitaire que tu sembles penser qu'est l'UPR, tu sais qu'aux dernires lections nous avons t class liste diverse ? Ni  gauche, ni  droite, encore moins aux extrmes...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ils critiquent l'Euro sans dire de le quitter, ni mme de retourner au Franc. Si ce n'est qu'une question de chret, une revalorisation en mettant des planchers/plafonds est suffisant, inutile de le quitter....


C'est peut-tre plus dans le programme, mais c'tait dans celui des prsidentielles. De toute faons, la France  elle seule n'a aucun pouvoir sur la BCE. Donc si les Allemands dcident que l'Euro doit rester fort, il le restera, que le FN le veuille ou pas.

Ensuite, si le FN reste cinq ans, il a le temps de faire dj des dgts considrable ... et pour ceux qui parlent du privilge de l'ge, si ils dcident de plafonner les retraites et de diminuer les pensions, l'ge sera dj moins un avantage pour ceux qui seront rduits  la soupe populaire ... et encore, si les associations caritatives existent encore vu qu'ils veulent leur couper les vivres.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je ne saurai que trop recommander aux adhrents/sympatisants UPR de ne pas trop faire valoir leur parti, car a lui apporte plus de mauvaise pub que de bien, cf. les articles Wikipdia FR, qui ont particulirement souffert de l'acharnement amateur. Tout vient  point  qui sait attendre. Si le mentionner est une bonne chose, ne serait-ce que pour ouvrir  d'autres perspectives, focaliser la discussion dessus me semble tre une mauvaise ide.

----------


## r0d

> Pour revenir  ce truc identitaire que tu sembles penser qu'est l'UPR, tu sais qu'aux dernires lections nous avons t class liste diverse ? Ni  gauche, ni  droite, encore moins aux extrmes...


Je te le rpte pour la 10.000me fois: tout le monde s'en fiche de ton UPR. Vous tes, comme votre gourou, et comme moi aussi d'ailleurs, d'un autre sicle. Vous essayez d'appliquer de vieilles recettes  un monde qui n'a plus rien  voir.
De toutes faons a veut rien dire l'tiquette. Les lus du SIEL (Souverainet Indpendance Et Libert) et du RBM (Rassemblement Bleu Marine), deux micro-partis crs par le FN pour rcolter plus de pognon en terme de subventions (tous les partis le font), sont galement fichs "sans tiquette".

Notre rpublique est en train de mourir, il faut vite l'achever avant qu'on ne tombe avec elle. Il y a d'ailleurs quelques initiatives intressantes qui commencent  voir le jour:
- le truc de Mlanchon l, sur la VIme rpublique
- le truc de Chouard, la constituante chpakoi
- la nouvelle donne

Rien que pour la France. Il doit y en avoir bien d'autres, mais je ne suis plus beaucoup l'actualit politique. Je ne sais pas non plus ce que valent ces initiatives, mais le seul fait qu'elles existent, et qu'elles semblent fonctionner, me donne grand espoir.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est peut-tre plus dans le programme, mais c'tait dans celui des prsidentielles.


Ah... ben coute, si leur programme change  chaque lection, je vois pas pourquoi je me fierai plus  leur programme actuel qu'au prochain.




> Notre rpublique est en train de mourir, il faut vite l'achever avant qu'on ne tombe avec elle. Il y a d'ailleurs quelques initiatives intressantes qui commencent  voir le jour:
> - le truc de Mlanchon l, sur la VIme rpublique
> - le truc de Chouard, la constituante chpakoi
> - la nouvelle donne
> 
> Rien que pour la France. Il doit y en avoir bien d'autres, mais je ne suis plus beaucoup l'actualit politique. Je ne sais pas non plus ce que valent ces initiatives, mais le seul fait qu'elles existent, et qu'elles semblent fonctionner, me donne grand espoir.


Comment peux-tu affirmer qu'elles fonctionnent si tu ne suis pas ? Tu dis toi-mme que tu ne sais pas ce qu'elles valent, donc pourquoi critiquer les autres ? Ce serait bien de critiquer de manire productive, plutt que de faire valoir des "je sais pas trop ce qu'ils font mais a a l'air sympa". Libre  chacun d'avoir son opinion, mais une opinion sans arguments n'a pas vocation  faire changer l'opinion d'un autre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Si jamais un jour, Marine Le Pen est lue prsidente, elle sera totalement incapable de constituer un gouvernement.
> Elle sera pieds et poings lis....


Je suis d'accord sur le fond. Sauf que dj, elle sera le chef des armes et aura accs  un certain bouton. Et quand bien mme, a ferait une cohabitation bien plus dangereuse que les cohabitations droite/gauche prcdentes. Dj, elle pourrait mettre des rfrendum  toutes les sauces pour court-circuiter le parlement.

Pour ce qui est des dputs, trouver quelques centaines de noms pour les dputs ne leur sera pas trs difficile. Et si les lecteurs sont logiques avec eux-mmes, ils arriveront en masse  l'assemble. Et comme certains UMP ne voient pas a d'un mauvais il non plus, pas sur qu'ils n'arrivent pas  faire une coalition. Quant au snat, le parlement peut parfaitement ne tenir aucun compte de ce qu'ils font ou disent.

La seule impossibilit serait une rvision de la constitution  cause le la majorit des 3 5mes des deux chambres qu'ils n'auraient pas.

Mais bon, moi, je ne prendrais pas ce risque.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... mais je ne suis plus beaucoup l'actualit politique. Je ne sais pas non plus ce que valent ces initiatives, mais le seul fait qu'elles existent, et qu'elles semblent fonctionner, me donne grand espoir.


Moi, ma chaine de tl prfre est LCP. On y vois certes les dputs et snateurs en sance  discuter des lois, mais, beaucoup plus instructif, on les vois en commissions interroger des personnalits lies aux lois qu'ils seront amens  discuter (mariage pour tous, transition nergtique, rformes des rgions etc...)

Aprs a, on comprend mieux comment a se passe et on vois des parlementaires qui bossent srieusement. On a alors moins tendance  les considrer comme tous pourris.

Et sur chaque lois, on a des interventions dans tous les groupes, et les amendements adopts sont parfois  la fois contre le gouvernement et contre la commission. Preuve que les parlementaires gardent souvent leur libre arbitre.

----------


## Saverok

> Je suis d'accord sur le fond. Sauf que dj, elle sera le chef des armes et aura accs  un certain bouton. Et quand bien mme, a ferait une cohabitation bien plus dangereuse que les cohabitations droite/gauche prcdentes. Dj, elle pourrait mettre des rfrendum  toutes les sauces pour court-circuiter le parlement.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des dputs, trouver quelques centaines de noms pour les dputs ne leur sera pas trs difficile. Et si les lecteurs sont logiques avec eux-mmes, ils arriveront en masse  l'assemble. Et comme certains UMP ne voient pas a d'un mauvais il non plus, pas sur qu'ils n'arrivent pas  faire une coalition. Quant au snat, le parlement peut parfaitement ne tenir aucun compte de ce qu'ils font ou disent.
> 
> La seule impossibilit serait une rvision de la constitution  cause le la majorit des 3 5mes des deux chambres qu'ils n'auraient pas.
> 
> Mais bon, moi, je ne prendrais pas ce risque.


Moi non plus, je ne prendrai pas le risque.
On reste dans la politique fiction.
Une lection prsidentielle est une lection nationale
Alors que les lgislatives, c'est nettement plus locales. Le seul nom de Marine Le Pen ne suffit pas.
On lit pas un parfait inconnu  une lection locale.
Trouver une centaine de noms sera facile, mais encore faut il qu'ils soient connus et crdibles et a, c'est une autre histoire.
On a vu ce que a a donn aux dernires cantonales. Le FN avait une liste  peu prs partout. Mais on a vu aussi qui il y avait dedans et on a vu le rsultat  la fin...
D'autant plus qu'on peut se remmorer le second tour de 2002, o la participation a explos compar au premier tour et Chirac lu avec le score d'un dictateur africain.
On pourrait se dire qu'on aura le mme genre de chose encore...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...D'autant plus qu'on peut se remmorer le second tour de 2002,...


C'tait Jean-Marie Le Pen, pas Marine Le Pen.On sortait d'une cohabitation.La gauche s'est mobilise fortement aprs la claque qu'elle avait reue.La France as t carrment fige pendant 5 ans avec un immobilisme assez remarquable due  la rivalit Villepin-Sarkosy. Rsultat, cinq ans de perdus pour la France.

Pas sur que ces conditions se renouvlent la prochaine fois

Tient, pour me contredire moi-mme  :;):  En 2002, j'tais rest  la maison lors du 2me tour.
1 - L'lection de Chirac tait assure.
2 - Je ne voulais pas voter pour lui.

----------


## _Carole

Au vu du titre du topic, a me semble appropri de poster cela ici :
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...5470_3224.html
http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1528...du-police-nice

On marche sur la tte non ? Poursuivre un gamin pour ses paroles et le taxer "d'apologie". Ca se fait plus de parler aux enfants quand ils disent des btises, maintenant, on les emmne directement au poste. 
Ca m'fait penser  une scne dans Les Visiteurs, ou la mre interpelle les agents qui passent parce que son fils ne fait pas ses devoirs... La justice  pas finit d'tre surcharge.

----------


## Simara1170

Bawi, normal quoi... ::mur::

----------


## GPPro

Je l'avais dit ds le premier jour, l'avenir s'annonce radieux... Le plus norme l dedans c'est que la droite en rvait et que la ""gauche"" (o, doubles guillemets, faut bien a) l'a fait... Vraiment pas un hasard que ce truc l se passe  Nice.

----------


## Zirak

Ou enfin bon, il a juste t emmen au poste 30 mn pour savoir ou il avait entendu a, il a pas pass la nuit au trou non plus...

Je trouve a con, comme vous, mais ce n'est pas dramatique non plus.

Et puis ce n'est pas le cas ici, mais si jamais le gamin avait rpondu "j'ai entendu a  la maison, quand papa et ses copains barbus rigolaient en bricolant dans le garage en criant Allah est grand...", on se plaint, que les terroristes ou les mecs suspects ne sont jamais surveills, donc aprs venez pas vous plaindre que les flics s'accroche  la moindre brindille qui passe et qui pourrait tre une piste.

Justement, moi j'aurais trouv a plutt cocasse qu'un terroriste se fasse prendre car son gamin aurait dit un truc du genre, a aurait un peu chang du coup de la carte d'identit  ::aie::

----------


## _Carole

> Ou enfin bon, il a juste t emmen au poste 30 mn pour savoir ou il avait entendu a, il a pas pass la nuit au trou non plus...
> 
> Je trouve a con, comme vous, mais ce n'est pas dramatique non plus.


Pas sure que l'enfant le comprenne comme a... 30min face  des policiers, au commissariat  8 ans tout ce qu'il va comprendre c'est que c'est un criminel le gosse... et aprs, bonjour pour qu'il s'exprime  nouveau et qu'il redonne son avis sur ce sujet, ou mme d'autre. 

Alors oui, pour nous, adulte, c'est pas dramatique mais  son ge, dans les mmes conditions, j'aurai pas fait la fire.

----------


## Zirak

> Pas sure que l'enfant le comprenne comme a... 30min face  des policiers, au commissariat  8 ans tout ce qu'il va comprendre c'est que c'est un criminel le gosse... et aprs, bonjour pour qu'il s'exprime  nouveau et qu'il redonne son avis sur ce sujet, ou mme d'autre. 
> 
> Alors oui, pour nous, adulte, c'est pas dramatique mais  son ge, dans les mmes conditions, j'aurai pas fait la fire.


Oui comme je l'ai dis, je trouve cela con aussi, on aurait pu lui demander sans forcment l'emmener au poste.


Aprs pourquoi se prendrait-il pour un criminel ? 

Les policiers sont des gens comme les autres, et ils ne l'ont pas interrogs  coup de bottin non plus, ce garon de 8 ans a dj du discuter avec des adultes non ? 

*Si on arrtait d'inculquer aux gens que si on a  faire avec la police, c'est forcement qu'on est coupable aussi... * 


Quand des flics interrogent des gamins pendant des heures dans des affaires d'attouchements par exemple, cela dure beaucoup plus longtemps, c'est  peu prs dans les mmes conditions, sauf que le contenu de la discussion est mille fois pire, le gamin ne se sent pas forcment coupable (d'ailleurs c'est aux personnes dialoguant avec lui de lui expliquer qu'il ne l'est pas justement), et cela ne vous choque pas plus que a, donc je vois juste pas l'intrt d'en faire une montagne pour 30 mn o on lui a juste demand o il avait entendu a et si il comprenait de quoi il parlait...

----------


## Captain_JS

> Oui comme je l'ai dis, je trouve cela con aussi, on aurait pu lui demander sans forcment l'emmener au poste.
> 
> 
> Aprs pourquoi se prendrait-il pour un criminel ? 
> 
> Les policiers sont des gens comme les autres, et ils ne l'ont pas interrogs  coup de bottin non plus, ce garon de 8 ans a dj du discuter avec des adultes non ? 
> 
> *Si on arrtait d'inculquer aux gens que si on a  faire avec la police, c'est forcement qu'on est coupable aussi... * 
> 
> ...


Oui et c'est surtout les mdias qui font des choux gras avec une noisette de beurre ... a donne plus aux lecteurs envie de lire l'article un titre bien raccoleur mais faux qu'un titre qui correspondrait  la ralit  ::aie::

----------


## _Carole

> Oui comme je l'ai dis, je trouve cela con aussi, on aurait pu lui demander sans forcment l'emmener au poste.
> 
> 
> Aprs pourquoi se prendrait-il pour un criminel ? 
> 
> Les policiers sont des gens comme les autres, et ils ne l'ont pas interrogs  coup de bottin non plus, ce garon de 8 ans a dj du discuter avec des adultes non ? 
> 
> *Si on arrtait d'inculquer aux gens que si on a  faire avec la police, c'est forcement qu'on est coupable aussi... * 
> 
> ...


Ah mais je suis tout  fait d'accord quand tu dis qu'on ne doit pas avoir peur de la police. Mais encore une fois, quand t'es gosse, le policier, c'est celui qui met les criminels en prison, du coup, si il veut te parler de ce que tu as pu faire/dire, c'est que tu es mal barr (dans la logique d'un gamin de 8 ans, je pense). 
Moi, c'est surtout pour la frousse qu'on  mise au gamin sans raison que je peste. Rien ne justifiais une visite au poste, on pouvait juste lui demander comme a, dans une conversation...

Pas de mprise, nous sommes d'accord : )

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... Rien ne justifiais une visite au poste, on pouvait juste lui demander comme a, dans une conversation...
> 
> Pas de mprise, nous sommes d'accord : )


D'accord, a aurait sans doute t moins traumatisant et probablement aussi efficace ... voir plus, un policier, dans la rue, avec le sourire : a aurait donn un maximum de chances d'avoir des rponses pertinentes sans stresser qui que ce soit. En plus, du coup, aucun journal n'en aurait mme eu connaissance.  :;):

----------


## Linkin

Petite prcision: l'enfant a t convoqu au commissariat avec son pre. Ce ne sont pas les policiers qui l'ont amen au commissariat. Donc l'image de coupable n'est pas forcment pertinente.

Edit: petite correction sur la diffrence entre emmener et amener.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pas sure que l'enfant le comprenne comme a... 30min face  des policiers, au commissariat  8 ans tout ce qu'il va comprendre c'est que c'est un criminel le gosse... et aprs, bonjour pour qu'il s'exprime  nouveau et qu'il redonne son avis sur ce sujet, ou mme d'autre. 
> 
> Alors oui, pour nous, adulte, c'est pas dramatique mais  son ge, dans les mmes conditions, j'aurai pas fait la fire.


Tu imagines tous ses enfants perdus conduit au poste de police.
Et chaque fois qu'un gosse croisse un policier oulalala

----------


## Invit

> Pas sure que l'enfant le comprenne comme a... 30min face  des policiers, au commissariat  8 ans tout ce qu'il va comprendre c'est que c'est un criminel le gosse... et aprs, bonjour pour qu'il s'exprime  nouveau et qu'il redonne son avis sur ce sujet, ou mme d'autre.


a, plus le directeur qui dit au gosse pendant qu'il joue dans le bac  sable s'il cherche une mitraillette pour tuer tout le monde, l'interrogatoire devant toute la classe o on lui demande s'il est Charlie, la privation d'insuline alors qu'il est diabtique...
Vraiment tout va trs bien.




> Tu imagines tous ses enfants perdus conduit au poste de police.


L'enfant n'est pas idiot, il sait faire la diffrence entre quand on l'emmne parce qu'il a fait quelque chose ou pas.

----------


## Darkzinus

> a, plus le directeur qui dit au gosse pendant qu'il joue dans le bac  sable s'il cherche une mitraillette pour tuer tout le monde, l'interrogatoire devant toute la classe o on lui demande s'il est Charlie, la privation d'insuline alors qu'il est diabtique...
> Vraiment tout va trs bien.


C'est avr a ? Parce que les mdias sont toujours friands  s'enflammer sur les circonstances sur ce genre de faits ...

----------


## Invit

a vient directement de l'avocat de la famille qui tait prsent lors de l'audition au commissariat. Tout a est sur le PV.
Y a galement des tmoignages d'autres parents accusant ce directeur de racisme par le pass.

En fait c'est pas juste le gamin dit une connerie, boum on va au commissariat dans la foule.

Il a dit a le 8 janvier et ils ont t convoqus hier seulement. Entre temps il y a eu la convocation devant le dirlo, la privation d'insuline, l'interrogatoire devant toute la classe pour savoir s'il tait Charlie, l'pisode du bac  sable.Si les flics sont intervenus, c'est parce que le directeur a port plainte contre le pre pour intrusion dans l'tablissement. En effet, ce salaud accompagnait jusqu' l'intrieur de l'cole son fils qui suite  tout a tait traumatis et ne dormait plus.

C'est sur que 2 heures de comico avec en plus un avocat a va l'aider  dormir. Et malgr tout a, le pre a quand mme fait la leon au gosse pour lui expliquer que le terrorisme c'tait pas bien.

----------


## GPPro

Faut remettre dans le contexte hein : a se passe  Nice, dans une cole primaire (donc sous la tutelle de la mairie). Evidemment que a ne sent pas trs bon.

----------


## Invit

Ce qui m'tonne, c'est que les gens dcouvrent qu'il peut y avoir des salauds mme dans l'enseignement. Je cherche pas  faire le cynique, bien sr que l'hystrie de ces derniers jours y est pour quelque chose. Mais il n'y a pas forcment que des gentils enseignants de gauche dans l'Education Nationale, il y a de tout : de la gauche, de la droite, des racistes...
Il y a bien du personnel enseignant qui dnonce les enfants de sans papiers, donc l'cole sanctuaire, a fait un moment qu'elle n'existe plus.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Faut remettre dans le contexte hein : a se passe  Nice, dans une cole primaire (donc sous la tutelle de la mairie). Evidemment que a ne sent pas trs bon.


Oh il n'y a pas que Nice, mme notre bonne ministre est raccord :



> Je le dis avec force, non seulement cette quipe a bien fait de se comporter ainsi, mais son travail de suivi, et pdagogique et social, est une oeuvre utile et je l'en remercie, a-t-elle dclar depuis la cour de l'lyse o elle participait  des rencontres avec des acteurs ducatifs et associatifs.


http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1528...ement-scolaire

Vivement le petit arabe asthmatique qu'on prive de son traitement  ::whistle2:: 
J'aime ces personnes publiques qui parlent sans mme se tenir au courant de ce qu'il s'est pass  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro666

a lui apprendra au morveux, la prochaine fois goulag.
Faut arrter de lire la presse fasciste  ::roll:: .

----------


## athlon64

> Vu que la population palestiniennes est passe de  1 200 000   4 000 000 palestiniens. Je pense qu'il devrait changer de technique.
> Et bon une population qui tripl en 50 ans. Pour de l'extermination, c'est pas trs efficace.
> Sans compter que ce n'est "que" la population des territoires palestiniens et qu'il y a encore tous ceux qui vive hors de la palestinne.
> C'est quand mme malheureux qu'avec tant de moyens militaires, des tonnes de bombes, des armes nuclaire, du phosphore, il n'arrive pas  faire mieux...


Bonjour benot, sais-tu qu'il y a un individu dont jvite de prononcer le nom qui est actuellement confront  la justice  pour avoir fait des dclarations similaires mais au lieu de Palestine il a mis autre chose ?
je sais que tu fais de l'ironie, mais lui aussi jouait un spectacle, seulement aujourd'hui  il apparat de plus en plus que la justice ne fonctionne plus sur des lois applicables   tous, mais  la tte du client qu'on aime  ou qu'on aime pas.
Pour contribuer  cette parenthse sur l'humoriste controvers (avouons le c'est pnible de revenir  continuellement  lui  chaque fois qu'on parle de libert d'expression), pour ma part il est difficile de se prononcer pour ou contre ses dclarations en matire de libert dexpression. Car l'information de ceux qui l'accusent n'est pas fiable :
-Le journal priv Libration : ici je reprends libration : La prsidente du FN Marine Le Pen sest interroge lundi soir sur les limites de la libert dexpression et sur lopportunit de la rponse judiciaire au tweet ignoble de lhumoriste controvers Dieudonn qui avait crit : *Je suis* Charlie Coulibaly.
-Le journal priv le Parisien : *Je suis* Charlie Coulibaly : Dieudonn provoque, une enqute ouverte.
-Le journal priv les chos :  *JE SUIS* CHARLIE COULIBALY  : DES POURSUITES SERONT ENGAGEES CONTRE DIEUDONNE
-Mme l'AFP sous titrait dans sa vido :  la seconde 3, "*Je suis* Charlie Coulibaly", dit Dieudonn dans un tweet.
-on peut ajouter aussi france info, metronews, lexpress...

Bon  on arrte on va pas tous les citer vous les connaissez assez bien sinon en image, ou en 






Et a continue cette semaine avec des banquiers   la direction des journaux...
Voil la fiabilit de nos informations... et comme vous l'avez remarqu tous ces journaux  ont relay une information errone de la dclaration de celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom, et en plus entre guillemets !
L'information exacte tait "Sachez que ce soir, en ce qui me concerne, *je me* sens Charlie Coulibaly".  Je ne dis pas que c'est mieux je dis juste que c'est *diffrent*. Cela montre  quel point, l'information est vrifie avant de nous tre transmise, on dirait plutt qu'ils  se copient entre eux sans rien vrifier.
Evidemment qu'ils se sont empresss de corriger, on peut remarquer l'heure de modification des articles sur certains, mais c'est sans compter que google est plus rapide et est pass avant  pour indexer les titres et les liens dans ses rsultats avant modif ...  ::mouarf::  

Bref lors de l'attentat dans le local de Charlie hebdo, j'ai suivi les infos sur France info, ils ont racont en boucle une pisode qu'un rescap qui s'tait cach derrire un meuble a dmenti plus tard !
Pareil quelques jours avant un dsquilibr avait attaqu des policiers au couteau, l'info a t relaye et sans tre sr  ils ont annonce sur la radio qu'il avait ou aurait cri Dieu est plus grand en version arabe (dsl je sais pas comment on crit), avant de reprciser que c'tait pas sr, mais bon l'effet de stigmatisation  a pris, c'est trop tard...

*Bref tout a pour venir  un point que je trouve essentiel, c'est la fiabilit de l'information qu'on reoit, sans cela, tout le reste est caduc.
 Nos raisonnements seront errons, nos dbats infructueux, on pourrait mme passer  cot des sujets plus importants pendant qu'il y a la une des journaux qui s'ternisent sur les chutes de neige en hiver.*

 j'ai beaucoup rigol en regardant 

.




> Pensez-vous qu'il est ncessaire d'avoir une  raction massive et frontale  ?
>  Dois-on ragir par rapport  un cas isol ou par rapport  une attaque "gnral" ?
>  Quels sont les ractions qui vous semble juste ? Ou dplac ?


Je pense que les musulmans des pays lointains verront cela comme  un affront, ce sont d'autres cultures et pour eux ils penseront que la population franaise encourage le journal dans la provocation(surtout avec les polmiques passes concernant le voile), les musulmans de France seront plus nuancs je trouve. Pour la seconde publication l je sais pas o me positionner, si on publie autre chose, cela peut tre vu comme un aveux de faiblesse et la victoire de terroristes, si on publie le mme type de contenu ben c'est comme une rcidive... 
A mon avis la meilleure option aurait t de manifester comme on l'a fait,  ou mme encore plus nombreux, mais sans le slogan "je suis Charlie" qui est tout aussi ambigu. je pense qu'il  y aurait eu plus de manifestants et plus d'unit.

Pour finir, je trouve qu'on a accord trop d'importance  ces criminels qui resteront dans les annales de la France, ils sont mme plus connus que les victimes, c'est exactement ce qu'il fallait pas faire.
Justement c'est pour a que je suis contre la pense unique, dans un pays de libert un citoyen doit pouvoir dire qu'il n'est pas Charlie sans sinquiter et on doit aller vers lui pour avoir aussi son point de vue. Si les gens ne s'expriment pas par des mots ils le feront physiquement ou par d'autres moyens spectaculaires ! On empche pas une personne qui souffre de crier, s'il ne crie pas il va mordre. 


Concernant les nouvelles lois qui sont en train de natre, je ne pense pas que c'est rsoudre le problme, pour ce faire il faut s'attaquer aux causes, et pas seulement aux consquences. Il vaut mieux ainsi empcher la personne de souffrir et il s'en suivra qu'elle arrtera de crier. 
De plus si on prend les choses dans ce sens la tl ou le cinma est aussi dangereux qu'internet, n'importe quel gamin peut appuyer sur une tlcommande et tomber sur un film de guerre, une srie o on dcoupe des cadavres,  ou des scnes de sexe, il faudra tous les interdire aussi, et les combats de boxe  la tl, c'est pas une apologie de la violence non ? Dj il faut appliquer les lois qu'on a, avant d'en pondre d'autres. 

*Nous sommes dans lre de la technologie, ceux qui peuvent  influencer le fonctionnement du monde sont des gens  comme vous qui connaissent un peu l'outil informatique*, je rve du jour  o nous pourrons crer une sorte de mdia libre et participative, un Wikipedia de la tl. *Nous avons les capacits techniques et donc  il faudrait se prendre en main au lieu de pleurnicher. Autrement je ne vois pas d'issues si on se base tous ou la majorit, sur des informations errones.*




> Moi, ma chaine de tl prfre est LCP. On y vois certes les dputs et snateurs en sance  discuter des lois, mais, beaucoup plus instructif, on les vois en commissions interroger des personnalits lies aux lois qu'ils seront amens  discuter (mariage pour tous, transition nergtique, rformes des rgions etc...)
> Aprs a, on comprend mieux comment a se passe et on vois des parlementaires qui bossent srieusement. On a alors moins tendance  les considrer comme tous pourris.
> Et sur chaque lois, on a des interventions dans tous les groupes, et les amendements adopts sont parfois  la fois contre le gouvernement et contre la commission. Preuve que les parlementaires gardent souvent leur libre arbitre.


Bonjour Pierre,
en effet ils font un gros boulot plus qu'on ne le pense, c'est vrai, mais si j'tais  ta place je  mintresserais trs peu  eux, je suivrai plutt ce qui se passe dans les hmicycles europens. Sur LCP s'ils passent des jours et des semaines   se tirailler sur un sujet et qu'ils arrivent finalement  un compromis, l'UE leur dit souvent que c'est pas bon et c'est reparti pour un tour, c'est pour a qu'on a l'impression qu'ils bossent sur pleins de sujets...  je caricature un peu mais je pense que tu as compris ce que je veux  dire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Bonjour Pierre,
> en effet ils font un gros boulot plus qu'on ne le pense, c'est vrai, mais si j'tais  ta place je  mintresserais trs peu  eux, je suivrai plutt ce qui se passe dans les hmicycles europens. Sur LCP s'ils passent des jours et des semaines   se tirailler sur un sujet et qu'ils arrivent finalement  un compromis, l'UE leur dit souvent que c'est pas bon et c'est reparti pour un tour, c'est pour a qu'on a l'impression qu'ils bossent sur pleins de sujets...  je caricature un peu mais je pense que tu as compris ce que je veux  dire.


Ils parlent aussi rgulirement de l'UE avec une mission qui est ddie  ce qui se passe en Europe,  par ailleurs les assembles ont une commission Europenne ... et dans tous les projets de lois (ou presque), il y a toujours des questions sur la conformit avec la constitution Franaise (avec parfois appel au conseil constitutionnel), mais aussi  la conformit avec les traits Europens. 

Dans ce domaine aussi, on apprend des tas de choses en suivant cette chaine. D'ailleurs, les invits en commission sont loin d'tre tous des Franais.

Les problmes le plus incomprhensibles ne viennent d'ailleurs pas des assembles (qui pour moi font leur travail), mais des gouvernements qui ne sortent pas les dcrets d'applications ncessaires aux lois qu'ils ont parfois eux-mme pondues et fait votes.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonjour benot, sais-tu qu'il y a un individu dont jvite de prononcer le nom qui est actuellement confront  la justice  pour avoir fait des dclarations similaires mais au lieu de Palestine il a mis autre chose ?
> je sais que tu fais de l'ironie, mais lui aussi jouait un spectacle, seulement aujourd'hui  il apparat de plus en plus que la justice ne fonctionne plus sur des lois applicables   tous, mais  la tte du client qu'on aime  ou qu'on aime pas.
> Pour contribuer  cette parenthse sur l'humoriste controvers (avouons le c'est pnible de revenir  continuellement  lui  chaque fois qu'on parle de libert d'expression), pour ma part il est difficile de se prononcer pour ou contre ses dclarations en matire de libert dexpression. Car l'information de ceux qui l'accusent n'est pas fiable : ...


Appelons un chat un chat, pour la libert d'expression, de ton, voici ce que a donnait sur scne avec Elie et Dieudonn (j'ai eu la chance retrospectivement de les voir en "live"), poque peut-tre malheureusement rvolue maintenant, le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que a "dmnageait" :


Elie et Dieudonne : au Thatre du Splendid ( En Entier )




> Et a continue cette semaine avec des banquiers   la direction des journaux...
> 
>  j'ai beaucoup rigol en regardant https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hcEQ9GD6io (Coluche dnonce la presse)
> ...


Merci Athlon64, excellent cette vido de Coluche;  1mn30s de l'extrait, cette citation (dj  l'poque !) retranscrite ci-dessous :

"La presse libre n'existe pas. Vous, chers amis, le savez bien, moi je le sais aussi. Aucun de vous n'oserait donner son avis personnel ouvertement. Nous sommes les pantins qui sautent et qui dansent qhand ils tirent sur les fils. Notre savoir faire, nos capacits et notre vie mme leur appartiennent. Nous sommes les outils et les laquais des puissances financires derrire nous. Nous ne sommes rien d'autre que des intellectuels prostitus".
John Swaiton, l'diteur du New York Times, lors de son discours d'adieu.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour athlon64.

Ton message est trs intressant. Je partage globalement ton jugement, mais je tenais juste  apporter quelques prcisions.




> la justice ne fonctionne plus sur des lois applicables   tous, mais  la tte du client qu'on aime  ou qu'on aime pas.


C'est un peu plus subtil que cela.
Dj, ce phnomne n'est pas nouveau. "Selon que tu sois puissant ou misrable [...]". Je ne pense pas que cela empire (l'affaire Dreyfus n'est pas si loigne que cela), je pense en revanche que l'on en a de plus en plus conscience.
Ensuite, ce n'est pas une question de "qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas". C'est, encore et toujours, un question de "puissant ou misrable". Au sens large. Concrtement, ici il s'agit d'opinion, donc tu es "puissant" si tu dfends une opinion compatible avec la doxa contemporaine, et tu es "misrable" si tu es  contre-courant.




> *Bref tout a pour venir  un point que je trouve essentiel, c'est la fiabilit de l'information qu'on reoit, sans cela, tout le reste est caduc.
>  Nos raisonnements seront errons, nos dbats infructueux, on pourrait mme passer  cot des sujets plus importants pendant qu'il y a la une des journaux qui s'ternisent sur les chutes de neige en hiver.*


Excellente remarque, je te remercie de l'avoir formule.
Je tenais juste  ajouter deux petites prcisions.
Les puissants ont besoin de manipuler l'opinion pour rester puissant, ce n'est pas nouveau. Les mdias de masse n'ont jamais t financirement rentable, les industriels et les banquiers ne les achtent pas pour faire de l'argent, mais pour asseoir leur domination.
Afin de s'assurer que leurs mdias propagent les bonnes ides, les dominants n'utilisent plus la censure, mais ont mis en place un systme qui fait en sorte que, pour faire court, ceux qui sont aux postes importants (important en terme de diffusion d'ide) sont "de leur ct". En gros, pour illustrer, un journaliste critique ne sera jamais prsentateur du JT de 20h. Tout ceci est brillamment expliqu par Herman & Chomsky dans leur expos "Le modle de propagande mdiatique".

----------


## mapmip

> Bonjour athlon64.
> 
> Ton message est trs intressant. Je partage globalement ton jugement, mais je tenais juste  apporter quelques prcisions.
> 
> C'est un peu plus subtil que cela.
> Dj, ce phnomne n'est pas nouveau. "Selon que tu sois puissant ou misrable [...]". Je ne pense pas que cela empire (l'affaire Dreyfus n'est pas si loigne que cela), je pense en revanche que l'on en a de plus en plus conscience.
> Ensuite, ce n'est pas une question de "qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas". C'est, encore et toujours, un question de "puissant ou misrable". Au sens large. Concrtement, ici il s'agit d'opinion, donc tu es "puissant" si tu dfends une opinion compatible avec la doxa contemporaine, et tu es "misrable" si tu es  contre-courant.
> 
> Excellente remarque, je te remercie de l'avoir formule.
> ...



comme dit l'autre :
" un jounaliste qui fait son boulot, c'est un journaliste au chomage"


S'il n'y aqu'une chose  apprendre en cole de journalisme c'est bien ca !

----------

